#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Uitgehuwelijkt aan Jouuww

## MissPerlaBrilla

*Hejj ik bn Imane en ik ga een verhaaltje schrijven,, het is wel niet waargebeurt,, maar loont wel de moeite!!


Lina is de hoofdpersonage; ze is 17 en is juist afgestudeert
Karim is haar verloofde;
Yasmine, zusje vn Lina;
Amber, zus vn Karim;
Ashley, beste vriendin vn Lina



Iedrn was in zijn nopjes want er was weer een saaie schooljaar gedaan behalve Lina,, tjahh niet iedrn wordt gedwongen om met iemand te trouwen die ze noooit heeft gezien!


Ashley: Lina Wachtttt!!,, meid wat loop je snel.
Lina: Oh ja!! sorry lievrd.
Ashley: vergeten dat we naar het stad gingen?
Lina: Tuurlijk niet,, (loog ze), maar eeuhm,, kunnen we het beter niet verplaatsen ofzoww,, ik moet meteen nr huis,, Pff je knt dat! 
Ashley: Oohh,, ok zei ze teleurgesteld,, maar je belooft me wel dat we dit weekend nog gn h!!
Lina: haha,, ok is goed, zie jeeehh!!
Ashley: Beslama zinahh

Ashley was wel half Italiaans en half Duits, mr ze kon nog beter marokkaans dan Lina zelf!

Wat zou ik toch doen zondr haaar,, dacht ze in haar eigen,, zou ik het moeten zegge of vr me houde, pff ze komt het toch te wete en dan wordt ze nog kwaad oook nog.


Ik zal haar strx ff opbelle besloot ze!

Toen ze aankwam thuis hoorde ze haar moeder en vader discusire ovrr haar bruiloft; 

Mama: Ewa elahh koultek(nee, ik heb het gezgt), ik wil hun niet uitnodigen!
Papa: Maak het goed met Tante Latifa, ze is famillie
Mama: Ook al was ze de koningin, ze komt niet, Klaaar!!
Papa: Ik nodig ze uit of je wilt of niet, en nu zwijge a mra( vrouw)
Lina: Slm mama en papa,, hoe gt het?
Papa: Wslm
Mama: Wslm a benti, hmdlh hmdlh, shouf strx komen je schoonfamillie op bezoek en je verloofde; dus ga je snel omklede!
Lina: Ewa mama,, kwil niet!
Mama: Het is niet vn willen het is vn moeten! Ewa Snell een beetje!
Lina: Waga mama
Ze denken enkel aan hun eigen, als de ouders maar bevriend blijven dat is al !
En ik dan?
Pff, ik ging maar naar mijn kamer en verwisselde mijn schoolkleren in een leuke jeansbroek vn Replay een leuk bruin truitje en al mijn accesoires in het turkoois;
ze vond van zichzelf dat ze er niet slecht uit zag, maar wat maakt het nu uit!
Toen ze naar beneden kwam, zag ze dat de schoonmoeder,schoonvader en de 3 zussen aanwezig waren.

Ik groette iedrn beleeft en ging daarna mijn moeder in de keuken helpen.
Lina: Mama wat doe je me toch aan!
Mama: Ewa, Lina hoe vaak moet ik het nog zeggen, je kunt er niks aan doen, en stop nu met zagen en maak er gewoon het beste van, Safi!!
Lina: Phel ma endich hayati, amri shouftoe e deba gasni elshoewesh maoe(precies of ik heb geen leven, ik heb hem nooit gezien en nu moet ik er mee trouwen).
Mama: soekti e meshi fe sala(hou je mond en ga naar de woonkamer).

Eenmaal in de woonkamer zag Lina een suprrr lekrrrr ding zitte naast haar vader, dit is hij dacht ze, ook al is hij zo moooiii en zo lekkrrr ik wil er niets van weten!, ik wil mijn eigen man kiezen, niet zon player-zonnebankslet!




Papa: Lina, Eji shoufi Karim!
Lina: Waga

Karim: Slm Lina, alles goed?
Lina: Jaja, khb me nooit beter gevoeld. Fluisterde ze op een sarcastische manier.
Karim: Wat?
Lina: Ik zei lekker
Karim: Ah ok

Papa: Ewa benti eshbek (dochter, heb je hem graag)
Lina: Jaja, papa.
Papa: Ewa, ga naar buiten, ga kennis maken.
Lina: Geen zin
Mama: Lina, Debbbbba( Nuuuu)
Lina: Stenaaaw(wacht), ik moet mijn handtas nog halen, Karim wacht maar in de gang, bn meteen terug!
Karim: Okay.

Ongeveer een 20tal minuten erna;
een ander outfit natuurlijk 

Lina: Hier ben ik!
Karim: Dat werd tijd,, pff,, de hele dag is al om!
Lina: Niet zagen h zei ze al glimlachend

Toen ze buiten waren, zag Lina een leuke cabrio waar hij instapte.

Karim: Stap in!
Lina: OkOk

Ze zeiden de hele rit niets, pas toen ze aankwamen.

Karim: Zied uitstappen, we zijn er!
Lina: Ik kom al, jij stuk onbenul dat niet kan wachten
Karim: Ewa Lina, vertel me eens wat heb ik je misdaan! Denk je dat ik je heb gekozen, ofwat? Ik ben ook verplicht, en ik probeer het er gewoon het beste van te maken.
Lina: Ja, whateverrr
Karim: Tzzz, zehma bent elnas!(zogezegt, goei meisje), madame heeft op alles dat ik zeg commentaar.
Lina: Ewa ge kent dat h

Dit was de druppel, nu hadden ze er allebei geen zin in,, Hoeee zou zij dit moeten volhoude,, Jarebiii!!

Toen het stilaaan donker werd, vroeg hij me of ik honger had


Lina: Ik barst!
Karim: Ik ken een leuk plekje.
Lina: Als ze maar eten hebben.
Karim: haha,, je laat me lachen weet je dat.
Lina: haha,, Ja s,, ik bn nu eenmaal een marokkaan, en een marokkaan denkt alleen aan zijn buik,, hahahahaha
ze begonnen allebei te lachen, 
Karim: Weet je dat je echt een mooie lach hebt, Lina
Lina bloosde eventjes en antwoordde: Euhm dank je Karim.

Ze gingen naar binnen en gingen aan een tafeltje vn 2 zitten.
Toen de ober kwam bestelde ze allebei iets, aten ze hun buikje vol en wachten op een gesprek.


Karim: Euuhm,, Lina ben ik erger dan je had verwacht?
Lina: Hoe bedoel je?
Karim: Je had me toch nooit gezien.
Lina: Ahzo, voor dat we elkaar hadden gezien.
Karim: Jep
Lina: Ik had eerlijk gezegt een dikzak verwacht die niemand vond.
Karim: Zo had ik jou ook verwacht.
Lina: maar het is niet zo h
Karim: Helemaaaaal niet

Toen Karim haar onder de tafel begon te strelen, zei ze
LinaKarim moeten we niet naar huis het is al laat;
Karim: Oooh,, ok,, As you wish.


In de auto bekeek hij haar benen de heletijd, maar had niet door dat Lina het zag.
Lina: Wat ben je zo aan het kijken, Karim
Karim: Kijken, waar, hoe, wat, eeuhm,, ik was niet aan het kijken!
Lina: Jajaaa,,, Je wordt men man kijk maar gn probleem
Karim: Ja echt? vroeg hij verbaast
Lina: Nee, dus,, ahshem, we zijn niet eens getrouwd!
Karim: Nee,spijtig genoeg nog niet.


Bij die woorden blijf ze even hangen


Nee, spijtig genoeg nog niet!

Hij wilde wel met me trouwen, in begin had hij helemaal gn zin om met me het leven te delen en nu zegt hij dat hij niet kan wachten.


Toen ze waren aangekomen, stapte zij snel uit, want ze wist dat hij haar wou kussen, maar hij gaf niet op.


Hij stapte uit en zei:
Karim: Linaaaa,, je vergat iets!
Lina: Ja ooohh,, wat dan.
Karim: Dit,, 
en hij gaf haar een kus op haar mond.


Lina: Oooooh god!!
Karim: Kom je volgende week halen h
Lina: Ok,, zei ze verlegen



Ohja,, ze mochten elkaar niet meer zien voor de huwelijk,
En aangezien ze volgende week gingen trouwen, betekende dit dat dit de laatste keer was dat zij hem zou zien voordat ze in het huwelijksbootje zouden stappen!


Yasmine: WIliiiiiii wat een lekrrr ding,, gij gelukzak!!
Lina: Uhuu,, Yasmine, ik dacht echt dat ik echt ongeluk had, maar hij is echt een schat, ik zweer het je!
Yasmine: Mhm,, schatje bn blij voor je!*

----------


## Vanity

leuk verhaal, ga snel verder.

groetjes,
Vanity

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

Ok ga metnn doorr!! 


Kusjjeess

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

_2e fan. Ga snel verder meid. Goed begin

Take Care
Leyla._

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

Dit is voor mijn 2fansss:

Have fuunnn!!


*De volgende dag belde ze Ashley meteen op

Ashley: Holaaaa
Lina: cmo eres, sweety(hoe gaat het, schatje)
Ashley: buen bueno, y t ?
Lina : No poda sentirse mejor(Ik kan me niet beter voelen)

Ashley en Lina volgde cursussen Spaans samen;


Lina: Zeg Bonita(knapperd), de reden dat ik bel is euhmm,, weet je ik moet het je zegge, maar ik kan het niet aan de telefoon, snapje.
Ashley: Oohh,, is het iets belangrijks?
Lina: Euhmm,, het gaat ovrr mijn hele leven, dus denk van wel ja,, kan je afkomen?
Ashley: Ja is goed!!:d Bn er in een kwartier, h
Lina: Love Uu Gorgeous
Ashley: Love Uu Sexy

Ze haakte in, en bedacht manieren om het haar te vertellen; 
Oeii,, hoe zou ze het moeten vertellen
Hey Ashley, Guess What,, Ik ga trouwe!!
Ik zag haar hoofd al voor me
TROUWEN!!!! Haha,, wat een grap

Oooh,, Shit!!,, Hoe zou ik het haar moeten vertellen.


Ik zal wel een reden vinden dacht ze juist toen de bel ging.
Lina: Mama,, ik doe wel open! Het is Ashley
Mama: Is goed.

Ze deed de deur open, en daar stond de enige echte Fashionista; 
Ze was niet alleen haar beste vriendin maar ook haar soulmate,, Waar Ashley was, was Lina, en omgekeerd.




Lina: Aaaaaaaaaahhhh,, Gilde ze
Ashley: Hejj,, Me gemisssttt!!
Lina: Well Duh!!,, Kom binnen zoet
Mama: Ashley,, hoe gaat het?
Ashley: Goed Goed, met u?
Mama: Tzelfde h
Lina: Mama, we zijn boven h
Mama: Ok,, ik breng wat lekkers h
Lina: Is goed

Ze waren nog niet boven en Ashley vroeg haar al wat er was;

Lina: Euhmm,, Ik weet echt niet hoe ik het moet zegge, dus ik zal het maar inneens vertellen!
Ashley: Uhuu
Lina: Ik ben uitgehuwelijkt, Ashley!
Ashley: Waaaaaat?!;; Oh dit is een van je grapjes niet?,, 
Lina: Neee:s
Ashley kon aan haar gezicht zien dat ze helemaal serieus bezig was.
Lina: Schat,, wees gelukkig voor me, het is een schat van een jongen, hij heet Karim Absaoui, indien je hem kent?
Ashley: Karim?? Je kan het me niet menen,, Karim Absaoui,, een jonge kerel met blauw-grijze ogen?
Lina: Ja, hoezo, ken je hem?
Ashley: En oooff ik hem ken 
Lina: Vanwaar ken je hem dan?,, vroeg ze verbaasd
Ashley: Wat dacht je van mijn dromen, Giiirl,, Hes a fine piece of ass!!

Lina begon meteen te lachen

Lina: Awel die fine piece of ass wordt MIJN fine piece of ass!!
Ashley: Kun je hem niet uitlenen, gewoon in de weekends
Lina: Dream On Girl

Ze lagen allebei plat van het lachen, toen Linas mama binnen kwam.


Mama: Stoor ik jullie soms meiden?
Lina: Ooohh,, nu ik dat lekkers zie niet meer,, Ashley Attaccccck!!
Ashley: With Pleasureee
Mama: Lina,, lieverd, ik ga met Rachid naar het stad, hij is aan het wachten beneden indien je hem wilt begroeten?

Bij de woorden Rachid, sprongen Ashleys ogen meteen open, ze was stapel op hem,, al wie nu niet, Rachid was Linas nichtje en was een- hoe zeg je dat nu al weer- Lekkrrrr Dinggg.
Lina grapte altijd dat als hij haar neef niet was, dat ze hem allang had gepakt ofzoww,, maar ze is nu eenmaal zijn nichtje,, dus kon ze dat niet maken

Ashley: Lina ik moet naar het wc
Lina: Ik ga met je mee


Ze konden moeilijk naast Linas mama zeggen Kommm Rachid is beneden,, we gaan naar beneden,, dus gebruikten ze codetaal.

Lina: Hejj Rachiiiid
Rachid: Hejj Lina,, Hejjjjjjj Ashleeey
Ashley: -( BloosBloos)- Hejj Rachid
Rachid: Hoe gaat het, Zina?
Ashley: Goed, met jou
Rachid: Nu ik jou zie perfect h

Ashley giechelde, en Lina onderbrak haar gesprek met haar dreamguy.

Lina: Zeg tortelduifjes, ik besta nog h
Rachid: Ohjaa,, Proficiat met je verloving h,,
Lina: Dank je Neeefje
Rachid: Ashley je komt toch naar Linas trouw
Ashley: Enkel als je komt
Rachid: Natuurlijk,, kom je halen h!
Ashley: Ok,, moet je men nr. hebben
Rachid: Graag
Ashley: 0484930283 (valse nr.)
Rachid: Dank je schoonheid
Ashley: -(BloosBloos)-
Mama: Rachid, snel,, voor de winkels sluiten, Dag Lina, Dag Ashley, was leuk je nog eens te zien!
Ashley: Hetzelfde,, doeii
Lina: Doeiii*

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

_Ga zo door

Take Care..
Leyla_

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

_Ohja check ook ff mijn verhaal 

'Some things will never change...'_

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

Lina: Tan cules son nosotros que van a hacer ahora(Wat gaan we nu doen)
Ashley : Iets doen waar we het beste in zijn
Lina: SHOPPEN!!
Ashley: Damn Right!
Lina: Kom men kleren uitkiezen.
Ashley: Is goed
Lina: Ik wil een leuke rok aandoen.
Ashley: Die witte rok met aan de kant leuke roze pailletjes?
Lina: Ja, met een roos t-shirtje
Ashley: perfecto!
Lina: como generalmente (zoals altijd)

Toen ze buiten waren kwamen ze een heel boel leuke kerels tegen,
Ashley: Kijk,, Kijk,, wat een leukerddd!!
Lina: Ohh,, god,, Hes damnn fineee
Ashley: TutTut!! Je mag niet meer kijken, enkel naar Kaaariiiiimmmmm.
Lina: Haha,, Uu wish,, Je wilt hem gewoon voor je h!
Ashley: Wat dacht je :tong uitsteken: ,, 
Lina: Ik doe toch lekker wat ik wil!! :Smilie:  en ze liepen voorbij die jongen.

Jongen: Heejj,, Schoonheid.. Waar ga je naar toe?
Lina: Overal waar jij naartoe gaat h
Jongen: Ooohh,, zeg maar ken ik je niet van ergens?
Lina: Huh? Nee denk ik (al hoop ik)
Jongen: Jij bent de verloofde van Karim, niet?
Lina: Waaat?

Ashley zag dat Lina in paniek was, dus kwam ze als de bliksem naar haar vriendin.

Ashley: Euuhmm,, jongn ga is spelen,, wrm val je mijn vriendin lastig.
Jongen: Zeg maar tegen uw vriendin dat ze moet oppassen,, ze is verlooft en ze zit nog te flirten! Ze moest zich schamen.
Ashley: Jij moest je schamen, met een verloofd meisje flirten!
Jongen: Mhm,, ik heb deze drama niet nodig,, doooeeii!!

Lina: Ooh Ashley, zou hij het zeggen?
Ashley: Nee,, al ik hoop het toch:s,, denk er niet teveel aan,, er zal niets gebeuren!

Ze liepen verder en namen de tram naar het stad,, toen ze in het stad waren,, gingen ze meteen naar Zara,, Lina had een prachtig kleedje gevonden,, en Ashley een leuke broek

Lina: Die ga ik passen!
Ashley: Ja, ik de deze.

Ze pasten de spullen en toonde het mekaar,,
Ashley: Schat, het staat je beeldig
Lina: Ja h,, zei ze suprrr blij
Ashley: Je kunt het meteen aan Kariiim showennn!
Lina: Uhuu,, Ik pak hem!!, en jij,, pak je die broek of niet?
Ashley: Pff,, het stond me niet echt
Lina: Waaat?! Alles staat jou toch?!!!!
Ashley: Ja, Ofcouuursss,, die broek was gwn lelijk!! :tong uitsteken: 

Na ze hadden betaald gingen ze nog even naar Ici Paris XL,, een lekker geurtje halen!

Lina: Ik pak True Star Gold
Ashley: Ik Pure Purple

Ze hadden honger dus gingen ze een snack binnen.

Lina: Jij feeks, je ging express in deze snack, omdat je weet dat er lekkere dingen rondlopen h
Ashley: NeuhNeuh!!,, Echt :tong uitsteken: 
Lina: Smerige
Jongen: Hejj kan ik je iets aanbieden?Mezelf bijvoorbeeld?
Ashley: Mag ik je iets aanbieden?
Jongen: Ja
Ashley: De uitgang bijvoorbeeld!

De jongen schaamde zich en trapte het af.
Op het moment dat de jongen weg ging, kwam er een lekker beest naar binnen met 2 andere lekkerds.

Ashley: Wow,, check die eens!
Lina: Die ene jongen komt me bekend voor

----------


## *MissyN*

Ga snel verder..
je doet het fantastische..  :hardlach:  
oww  :nerveus:  ik ben uw nieuw fanneke  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

:duim:

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

*Lina: Shit, Ashley, Karim is hier!!
Ashley: Damn right hes here!!,, Oelala; Wie zijn die knapperds naast hem.
Lina: Mijn verloofde zijn vrienden duh!!!

Karim keek naar hun, en ging naast Lina zitten.


Karim: Hejj,, Schatteke,, Hoe gaat het? Eeej,, Ghorros,, kijk eens niet aanraken h,, Ik stel u voor: Mijn verloofde!

Ashley schopte haar onder de tafel en deed teken van  kom naar Wc

Lina: Ik moet even naar het Wc
Karim: Is goed

Ze liepen naar t Wc, en toen begon Ashley te freaken.

Lina: WachtWacht! Wat is er?
Ashley: De jongen van daarnet,, die wist dat je de verloofde van Karim was h.
Lina: Ja?
Ashley: Hij is daarr!!
Lina: Neeeee!!,, Je meent het niet?
Ashley: Jewel,, hij heeft je net niet gezien, Lina, Wat gaan we doen? Ik bedoel wat ga jij doen?
Lina: Ik weet het,, Alles ontkennen!
Ashley: Ja, wat ie ook zegt, ONTKEN!
Lina: Kom we gaan, ze zijn waarschijnlijk al aan het eten.

Ze gingen terug naar het tafeltje, en Lina nam plaats tussen Ashley en Karim.

Karim: Ewa zina, heb je gemist!
Lina: Haha, hou dat maar voor na het bruiloft, wil je!!
Karim: Wiliii,, nog 5daagskes
Lina: Jep, nog 5dagen.

Ze aten en daarna besloot Karim, Ashley en Lina af te zetten.

Lina: Blijf je slapen, Ashley?
Ashley: Nee, ik ga lekker naar mijn bedje.
Lina: Ohja,, Is goed!
Ashley: Bye Sexy
Lina: Bye Gorgeous!!
En ze gaven elkaar de 2 gebruikelijke zoentjes.
Ashley: Doeii, Karim
Karim: Ciao!!

Lina stapte terug in de auto en Karim pakte haar vast,

Karim: Krijg ik ook zoentjes?
Lina: Wacht jij maar tot het feest!! Wil jeeehh!!
Karim: Kom naar men appartement..
Lina: Echt wel, zied zet me thuis af!! Yellah!!
Karim: Oh ok; na het feest

Er gingen saaie dagen voorbij, de ouders die alles aan het voorbereiden waren, Lina die de duizend bruidsjurken moest passen.

Karim die haar smsjes stuurde,, ze was wel blij met hem.

Ze telde de dagen af,, s morgens werd ze om7uur wakker;


Yasmine: Lieverd, mag ik binnen?
Lina: Kom maar.
Yasmine: Lina, ik weet niet hoe ik het moet zeggen, en zkrr niet op dit moment.
Lina: Je klinkt overstuur, wat is er?
Yasmina: Oh Lina,, ik was in t stad rustig met mijn vriendinnen aant wandelen, en ik zag Karim met een meisje in zijn armen
Lina: Neeenn!!,, Weet je zkrr!!!!
Yasmine: Als ik het niet zkrr wist, zou ik het je niet vertellen.
Lina: Aaaaaaaaaahhhhh,, Die klootzakk bedriegt me,, Yasmine wat moet ik doen.
Yasmine: Hou het in ieder geval vol tot na de bruiloft, en scheidt van hem of probeer in ieder geval met hem te praten.
Lina: Waarom ik, Yasmine, Waarom Ik!!
Yasmine: Lina,, hij is de dommerik,, niet jij! Verman jezelf en denk er niet teveel aan.
Lina: Ja, ok, Zei ze unhappy	.


Na ze bij de ziana was gegaan haar mooi had opgemaakt, moest ze de zaal in,,

Ze had hier heel haar leven op gewacht, en nu had ze er zon hekel aan.
Ik wil niet met hem mijn leven delen, ik wil het gewoon niet,, dacht ze in haar eigen.


Toen zag ze Karim,, hij wou haar hand vastpakken,, maar zij liet hem haar hand niet pakken, tot ze haar moeders gezicht zag die snel kwaad keek,, 

Lina: Pak mijn hand maar vast, klootzak, fluisterde ze

Na al die tralala, en al da gedans, zag ze Karim naar een meisje kijken. Niet zomaar kijken, en gefixeert kijken.
Het interseerde haar niet meer,, ze dacht da ze verlieft op hem kon worden, maar nu was alles voorbij, ze wou hem niet klaar,, na de bruiloft, scheiding aanvragen, en klaar is keess!!

Toen het tijd was voor fotos, kwamen haar lievelingspersoontjes snel naast haar staan, Ashley en Chaima,, Ookal kende ze haar net een jaar,, Chaima was na Ashley haar beste vriendin,, Chaima, Ashley en Lina,, waren onafscheidelijk in de lessen!
Nu ze daar aan moest denken, had ze veel verdriet want, ze moest van haar vader stoppen met school,, niet meer verder studeren.
Dat was altijd haar droom, carriere maken, daarna man zoeken,, waar ze van hield en een gezin op starten.
Nu was het Walou Carriere Walou man waar ze van houdt.

Ze keek suprr unhappy op de fotos, maar dat kon haar niets meer schelen;

Na de bruiloft, gingen ze naar Karims appartement,, 

Het was wel suprr leuk ingericht,, echt smaakvol maar ze ging er toch maar max. een maand in wonen, want na de scheiding was ze weg hoor!*

----------


## *MissyN*

*
ga gauw verder...* 
[GLOW=orange]wil meer weten ..
wil meer vervolgjuh..
wil meer lina...[/GLOW]  
 :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  
ga gauw verder

----------


## fatima0611

Salaam!  :Smilie:  

Dit verhaal begint heel goed!!  :ole:  

Snel vervolg schrijven!!  :wohaa:  


Zoentjes Fatima  :belgie:

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

*Karim:
Wat heeft ze toch,:s ik snap haar niet hoor,, in het begin kon ze het goed met me vinden, en nu haat ze me ineens.
Ze zal het toch niet weten van Yousra,,
Yousra,, was zijn beste vriendin,, die hij al 8jaar kende zonder dat hij wist dat zij van hem hield; en gisteren int Stad zei ze ineens dat ze op hem viel, maar dat zei ze nu, nu hij verloofd was,, en het enige wat hij deed is haar vast pakken,, was Lina daar ook soms, en was ze daarvoor kwaad. Of had ze hem stiekem zien kijken naar Yousra op de bruiloft,, Wat deed ze toch met me,, ze danst zo sensueel en verleidend,, ik kan toch niet op haar verliefd worden,, Of wel? Neeeeennn,, gekkk,, ben je geekkk,, Je hebt Lina;
Ik zal maar wachten tot ze erover begint.

Lina:
Wat een rotzakkk!!,, Hij durft me nog lieverd te noemen, nou steek die lieverd in je kont! Wat deed hij toch met me,, met mijn gevoelens spelen,, Viezeee Player. Ik dacht dat hij van me hield,, maar pfff,, wie weet was het Karim niet met het meisje, wie weet was het een neef vn hem ofzo,, ik heb hem ook ineens aangevallen,, zonder ik wel zeker wist of hij me bedriegde.
Wat probeer ik mezelf wijs te maken, hij is zon type player-geval.
Hij was met dat meisje, Punnttt!!

Karim: Ga je eerst douchen?
Lina: Sgoed
Karim: In de badkamer zijn er handdoeken.
Lina:O.K.

Ze was pas klaar toen..

Karim: Lina!,, Linaaaa,, Ik kom eventjes naar binnen ik heb mijn..
Lina: Aaaahhh,, Naar buite!!
Karim: Oepzzz,, Sorry
Lina: Kun je niet eens kloppen, ze deed haar badjas aan en liep naar buiten,, 
Karim: Sorry h,, Waarom ben je zo kwaad? Wat hb ik je misdaan?
Lina: Je leeft en das al erg genoeg!
en ze ging zonder nog iets te zeggen weg.

Karim:
Ik hoorde haar douchen en mijn hormonen waren me te vlug af, en wou haar zien onder de douche, dus ging ik mijn handdoek (zogezegt) halen. 
Ik had er al snel spijt van, ze blafte me ineens af, ik had haar niet eens naakt gezien(al hoopte ik van wel).
Tjah,, kging maar snel douchen en slapen(hoopte nog wat actie vandaag) maar betwijfelde het.

Lina: 
Hij is een regelrechte klootzak,, hij bedriegt me eerst komt dan de douch binnen en valt me aan met stomme vragen,, Pff,, Precies of hij weet niet wat hij me heeft misdaan. Ik weet dat we allebei zijn verplicht te trouwen, maar hij gaf me zon gevoel dat hij echt van me hield. Schijnheiligaard dat is hij,, Pff,, Och God ben helemaal vergeten, dat ik zijn vrouw ben en dat dit de huwelijksnacht is. Oh nee,, maar sex kan hij vergeten hoor!
Ik kleedde mezelf snel om, voor de sex-maniak binnen kwam, shit, had enkel lingerie en een kort kleedje bij, de rest was nog thuis.
Deed het toch aan, en ging snel in bed, pakte mijn boek, en ging zehma lezen. Op het zelfde moment kwam Karim binnen.
Karim: Hejj, sorry voor derjuist
Lina: Pff mompelde ze
Karim: Lina, ik moet je iets zeggen;...

Nu komt het dacht ze!! Hij gaat me vertellen dat hij mij heeft bedrogen.*

----------


## *MissyN*

ga gauw verder...
je schrijft onzetttend mooi..
ga gauw verder...
I WANT MORE ......... I WANT MORE

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

*Karim: Ik hou van je.
Lina: Daar is het wat te laat voor, Karim
Karim: Waarom doe je zo?
Lina: Ik weet dat je een player bent en niet met me wou trouwen, moehim wat maakt het toch uit,, we scheiden toch binnen een week of als je nog sneller vn me af wilt,, morgen; 

Zei ze met veel pijn in haar haar ze hield van hem maar ze wou het niet toegeven, ze wou niet verlieft zijn maar ze was het toch.

Karim: Dat is het juist,, ik wil niet met je scheiden, Ik hou van je, Lina.
Lina: Dat zei je waarschijnlijk ook tegen dat ander meisje h!
Karim: Welk ander meisje? hij deed alsof hij vn niets wist.
Lina: Och, Karim,, ik ben niet naef, Ik bn geen berggeit,, die voor alles ja knikt en alles toelaat, net voor we waren getrouwd deed je al alsof ik niet meer bestond.
Karim: Heb je het over Yousra?
Lina: Dus je was toch met haar!
Karim: Ja, maar het is niet wat je denkt,, Yousra is mijn beste vriendin voor al 8 jaar en zij had een rotvriend, en kwam gewoon mijn raad vragen, en ze begon te wenen, dus hield ik haar maar vast. 

Karim: 
Ik moest wel liegen, wat kon ik anders doen, ik meende het, ik hield echt van haar en niet van Yousra, althans dat denk ik toch.
Ik ga me gewoon op mijn vrouwtje fixeren, geen Yousra, niemand!
Behalve Lina, mijn Lina.



Lina: Waga, kgeloof je (zei ze, ze wist wel niet of het maar waar was, maar ze wou het geloven, dus dat deed ze ook).
Lina: Kom, slapen.
Karim: Zeg, lekrr ding,, weet je welke dag het is vandaag?


Lina: 
Oh nee,, hij kan het me niet menen, ik wou mijn maagdelijkheid niet aan hem kwijt, stel je toch voor dat hij loog, en dat we binnen een week scheidingspapieren gingen aanvragen?
Neen, ik kan het niet riskeren!!

Lina: Kweet het niet,, in ieder geval het is een vermoeiende dag, ik ga slapen, ik ben kapot.
Karim: Wat?
Lina: Je hebt me gehoord, Licht uit!

Lina: 
Haha,, kwas hem te snel af!

Karim: 
Ze kon het me niet menen, ik had me hier dus echt op verheugd, 
ze draaide zich om met haar kont tegen mijn bil, ooooh my god, ik moet het vastpakken, ze had zon lekker kontje, niet te dik niet te dun, Perfect, Zon strakke kont, maat,, Hoe moest ik dit overleven!!

Karim pakte haar vast, en begon haar op haar nek te kussen, 

Lina:
Ooh, god, hij is geil,, doen alsof ik slaapp,,
Ze vond het wel leuk in haar eigen, maar deed alsof ze allang in dromenland was.

Karim:
Putain, ze is aan het slapen, moehim, morgen is er een nieuwe dag!
Mijn geluksdag..*  

Dit was voor jou,, *MissyN*,, Strx nog een grote stuk!!

----------


## *MissyN*

dank je meisje..
ik ga speciaal voor jou vanaaf weer achter de computer want ik heb me stage vandaag weer erop zitten..
dus ik hoop als ik vanaaf kom dat je er een hebt..je schrijft echt mooi...
tot vanaaf

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

topper  :wohaa:  
Ga zo door, en ik hoop zo snel mogelijk een vervolgje van je te zien..........

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

*Lina:
Ze was inmiddels al wakker, maar lag nog in bed. Ze wou opstaan maar met Karims been op de hare, was dat niet mogelijk. Ze probeerde gewoon zijn been op te schuiven, maar durfde hem niet te wekken.

Karim: Lieverd,, Wat bn je aan het doen?
Lina: Ooh niks 
Karim: Goed geslapen?
Lina: Ja, jij? 
Karim: Fantastisch maar het had nog fantastischer kunnen geweest!!

Lina:
Hij was het precies nog niet vergeten.

Lina: Ik ga even naar huis,, ik ben mijn spullen vergeten!
Karim: Ja,, madame ik heb daar al aan gedacht h, je spullen zitten in de auto, kga ze zo meteen halen.

Hij ging ze halen en kwam terug, met een smile.

Karim: Schatje, ga je douchen?
Lina: Ja, hoezo?
Karim: Ik ga ook douchen.
Lina: Ik ga wel voor h.
Karim: Haha,, we gaan er samen in, jaaa!!
Lina: Niets daarvan.
Karim: Ik ben je man h

Lina: 
De kleine shetaan, maar hij zal niet winnen haha,, wacht maar afff!!

Lina: Ok, lieverdddd,, ga al maar, ik kom meteen!

Karim:
Amai, ze geeft toe!,, eindelijk! Haar lichaam maakt me gek, de lekkere vormen en haar mooie kont, nu zal ik het eindelijk zonderr enige bedekkingen zien.

Hij kleedde zich uit, en stapte de douche in, een fractie van een seconde hoorde hij Lina in de badkamer binnen komen.

Karim: Kom er maar in, Lina!
Lina: Ok( ze stapte de douche in, het was een grote douche, dus konden ze beiden er in, met nog veel plaats voor zich)
Karim: Wwwaaat is dat!!,, 
Lina: Dat heet een bikini.
Karim: Ja weet ik, maar wat doet dat daar!!
Lina: Waar, op mijn lichaam ofwat?=
Karim: Doe dat ding uit, yellahh!, ik bn je man!
Lina: En ik bn je vrouw, en ik voel me niet comfortabel, of moet ik er soms uit?
Karim: Blijf Blijf (ze had me weer te pakken h), je bent echt ongelooflijk, Lina, weet je dat!
Lina: Uhuuu, ik hb nooit gezegt dat ik makkelijk ben h.

Lina:
Hij raakte me heletijd aan, deed zijn handen onder mijn bikini-top en voelde aan mijn borsten.

Lina: Karimm,,  Stop
Karim: Nee,, wacht..

Lina: 
Hij kuste me hartstochtelijk overal waar zijn mond maar kon komen.

Lina: Karim, Stoppen!! k wil douchen!
Karim: Ja, s, pech voor jouwww,, mijjn vrouwtje!!
Lina: Ik ga eruit, safi.
Karim: Wacht!

Lina: 
Hij ging samen met me uit de douche, en gaf me een paar handdoeken.

Karim: Love Uu!!
Lina: Uhu
Karim: Geen LoveUu2?
Lina: Uhu
Karim: Gekkerddd,, kom ontbijten.
Karim:
Damnn,, ze had haar bikini aan, ik had juist gehoopt op wat lekkerrs. Maar ja,, Lina zit vol met verrassingen h. 
Ze wou er na een kwartier uit, dus ging ik met haar eruit. 
Ik had ondertussen honger, dus ging ik samen met mijn Lina, naar beneden, snel omeletje maken voor beiden, en tafel opdekken.
En eten!!!!, 

Karim: Eet Lina!
Lina: Ik eet toch.
Karim: Noem je dat eten,, ziiied etennnn!!
Lina: Haha,, waga safie

Lina: 
Na het eten vroeg hij of ik met hem naar Rotterdam wou,, Shoppen TUURLIJK!! Zondrr twijfelen.
Eventjes kleren kiezen, ik wou er goed uitzien voor mijn man, dus ik pakte mijn nieuwste kleed, die ik met Ashley had gekocht en deed het aan. Het was een wit kleedje, met bruine-leuke- bloemen, ik deed er bruine instappers onderaan, met een bruin tasje. Ik zag er heeeeeelemaal niet slecht uit, 
Karim verschoot toen ik me showde aan hem,, Hij snakte eventjes naar adem.

Karim: Ooohh,, model,, geef me eens wat lekkers.
Lina: Haha,,..
(en hij zoende haar snel en spelerig op haar mond)

Toen ze daar waren, zag ze vanalles leuk, en ze moest maar eens naar iets kijken, en ze kreeg het al.
Hij kon het niet laten even naar hunkemller te gaan en iets te kopen terwijl ik bezig was.

Karim: Schatje, verrassing!! 
(hij liet me een setje zien, al wat je een setje noemt, het was een centimeter stof.)
Lina: Waar is de rest?
Karim: Hoezo??
Lina: Dit is een maar een stukje, hoop ik!
Karim: Hahahahahaha,, schatje,, dat stukje mag je me s avonds showen.
Lina: Yeaaaah righhht

En gingen samen als een gelukkig koppeltje- naar buiten*

----------


## ladyke

:schrik:  [GLOW=skyblue]*waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaauwwww

als je me gek wilt maken, is dat je gelukt!!!  

ga snel verder dannnnn  

Mijn oprechte complimenten voor jou en je verhaal meid

echt mooi verteld 

maar ga weer snel verderr!  

groetjes ladyke*  :blauwe kus:  [/GLOW]

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

:zozo:  Ga snel verder,


Zo zo, je fan's stromen binnen :grote grijns:

----------


## *MissyN*

[GLOW=seagreen]*  zo moooi  
echt prachtig..
Ga snel verder..Je doet het geweldig..
     *  [/GLOW]

----------


## Vanity

hey meid,

ik ben nog steeds fan van je.

het verhaal word steeds beter, ga zo door!


groetjes,
Vanity

----------


## fatima0611

OOOOOOOH!!!  :wohaa:  
Superverhaal!! Je kant het echt heel goed schrijven/vertellen  :lekpuh:  !!

Snel verder schrijven!!  :grote grijns:  

Dikke zoentjes
Fatima  :belgie:

----------


## Batata24

Geweldig verhaal
ga gauw verder

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

Nogsteeds niks....  :frons:

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

*Karim:
We waren op weg naar huis, toen Lina in slaap viel, het was ook 's avonds en we hadden niet eens gegeten.
Ze lag daar zo lief in de auto te rusten.
Damnnn,, ik hou zoveel vn haarr!!
Ik zou voor haar moorden en door het vuur gn.

Ze kwamen terug aan 's avonds,, en Lina was al hartstikke moe, dus ging meteen naar bed.

Karim: Lieverd,, moet je niets eten?
Lina: Ik bn kapot,, ik ga slapen!
Karim: Is goed, ik ga eventjes iets eten, en kom dan slapen, Ok?
Lina: Uhuu; kreunde ze vermoeid

Karim:
Ik had zo'n honger toen we aankwamen,, Lina had precies geen honger. Ze ging meteen slapen; nou ik was ook moe,, 
maar mijn buik komt nog altijd voor  
Ik had gewoon snel een broodje met kaas klaargemaakt toen ik een sms ontving.

Hej Karim, 
Het is met Yousra, alles goed?
Ik wou je gwn vragen of je morgen iets te doen had.
Ik voel me welbepaald niet topjes,,
Ik hou zoveel vn jou. -SnapJeDatNiet--

Dikke zoentjes,
Yousra


Karim:
Safi, ze is gek geworden,, ze zei "ik hou zoveel vn jou, snapjedatniet"
maar snapt zij wel,, dat ik bn getrouwd en dat ik vn Lina ben gaan houde:s

Hij dacht de heletijd aan haar woorden; Ik hou van jouw.
Lina, heeft dat nog nooit gezegt; Hij kan zich wel herinneren dat hij het zei,, en dat ze gwn "Uhu" antwoorden.

Wie weet houdt ze niet echt van me,, en ben ik beter af met Yousra.
Nenenenenenenne

Ik mag niet zo denken,, Lina is mijn vrouw en ik hou meer van haar dan van Yousra. 
Althans dat denk ik toch...* 


Ik weet het schatjes kort stukje,, maar moest er normaal niet eens op,, Heb suprr moeilijke exames,, en ik wil er Insha'Allah door zijn,, maar heb toch even mijn best gedaan een -klein- stukje te schrijven.



Imane
-xxx-

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

*Karim:
Ik wou Yousra uit mijn hoofd halen, 
dus ik ging slapen naast mijn Lina.
Toen ik binnen in de kamer kwam,
zag ik dat ze zo vredig lag te slapen,
Waarom laat ze niet tonen dat ze van me houdt,
en waarom vertrouwd ze me niet.
(Ze liet wel merken dat ze hem niet 100precent vertrouwde)
Ik ben haar man en we hebben niet eens sex gehad!!

Yousra zou me het meteen hebben gegeven, 
ja is wel logisch.
Hij wou zijn vriendin niet uitmaken voor een hoer,, 
maar je kon haar geen engel zoals Lina noemen.

Hij weet nog heel goed toen hij en Yousra samen in zijn auto zaten.
Hij had juist geparkeerd, 
en ze zette haar hand op mijn bovenbil;
Hij vroeg nog Yousra wat ben je aan het doen,, 
En zei antwoordde gewoon "Geef toe,, je wilt dit ook" 
waarop hij "Nee,, Yousra dit is niet wat ik wil" antwoordde. 

Vanaf dat voorval heeft ze wel hem proberen te verleiden 
maar dat was ook al. (Het lukte haar -Bahdak- niet); 
Karim werd niet niet snel verleidt.
En zeker niet door zo'n-goedkoop-verleidingstrucjes.

Hij wist wel wat ze probeerde met al dat giechelen, 
en zich bukken zodat je haar Bh kon zien.
Hij vond dat maar laag, 
en dat bewees dat ze maar easy to get waren.
Hij viel op meisjes die No Time gaven; 
dat waren pas meiden.
Geen uitschot, Goedkoop uitschot

Yousra zou ook niet meer een maagdje zijn, 
nee zkrr niet,, 
Als zij zo'n streken uithaalt met jongens die dat niet eens willen, 
wat zou ze doen met jongens die dat wel willen. 

Ja,, veel jongens zouden dat wel met haar willen, 
ze was immers geen lelijk meisje. 
Integendeel. 
Ze was een bloedmooi meisje; 
maar dat had Karim nooit opgemerkt omdat hij haar als een vriendin zag en dat was al; 
Hij wist ook niet dat Yousra daar anders over dacht.
Tot die dag in de auto natuurlijk.

Natuurlijk zouden veel jongens haar al beu zijn.
Ze heeft altijd na een week een ander vriend!

Safi,, hij wist dit zeker; 
Hij wilde een parel-zoals Lina- 
niet zo'n goedkope del-zoals Yousra-.


Hij viel met deze gedachte in slaap, 
zonder te weten wat hem nog op stond te wachten.* 



Voilaaaa; Ik had er geen goed gevoel bij,, zo'n klein stukje te schrijven.
Dus hier nog een stukje:
2 kleine stukjes; Maken een groot stukje!!


Nu nog op reacties wachten.

-xxx-

----------


## ladyke

[GLOW=skyblue]
SCHITTEREND!!

echt mooi verhaaltje

maar je maakt me zo nieuwschierig als je je verhaaltje eindigt met: " hij weet nog niet wat hem te wachten staat"  :cheefbek:  

dus wil je aub heeeel snel verder doen, tenminste als je tijd hebt.
ik wens je veel succes met je examens, 
Incha'Allah gaan we er allemaal door

doe maar rustig aan, ik wacht wel op je vervolgje  :grote grijns: 

Liefs ladyke [/GLOW]   :blauwe kus:

----------


## Batata24

hahaha . heel wijs inderdaad  :Smilie:  
maar ga toch maar gauw verder

----------


## *MissyN*

Mooi...  :duim:  TOP  :duim:  
echt waar..
ga snel verder..kan niet wachten op een vervolgjuh
 :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:

----------


## bredameid

ga snel verder

----------


## orka-ogen

NIEUWE FAN MELDT ZICH AAN.

je schrijft een prachtig verhaal, ik hoop dat je het verhaal zal blijven vervolledigen.

sinds ik me op maroc.nl heb ingeschreven wordt ik gek van de bangelijke verhalen.

jij bent nu ook n van mijn idolen.
 :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:

----------


## miss123

HeY DoE GaUw WeEr VeRDeR !!! Ik W8 Op EeN VeRvOlG  :petaf:

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

*Lina:
Ik was net zalig aan het dromen toen Karim zijn telefoon afging;
Het was een sms.
Karim was nog aan het slapen en ik pakte zijn gsm;
Zou ik het lezen ofniet? 
Eigenlijk kan ik dit niet maken h; 
Schending vn privacy yek? 
Maar diep binnen in me zei er een stemmeke; 
Yellah lezen; je bent zijn vrouw.
En zijn vrouw mag alles weten, van A tot Z.
Ik liet de shetaan zijn weg opgaan en bekeek het smsje.

Het was van n of andere Yousrah.
Wie is Yousrah? 
Nou we zullen dat eens snel te weten komen dacht ze in haar eigen.

Hejj, lieverd 
Ik heb nog altijd geen smsje terug gekregen;
Bn je soms bezig met je vrouw.
Moehim; ik snap je wel hoor. 
Je hebt je vrouw enz.
Kzal je wel met rust laten;

Liefs. Yousrah


Mmm; Yousrah. De naam kwam me niet bekent voor,
Maar waarom belt ze mijn man op? 
Is dit iets nieuw ofzo?
Tzz; nu ga ik er geen problemen van maken h. 
Maar als ik iets opmerk, dan ga ik scheidingspapieren vragen hoor!

Ze dacht in haar eigen dat dat misschien wel overdreven was, 
want die Yousrah zei het zelf van dat ze het wel snapt dat Karim een vrouw heeft; dus hij heeft het haar waarschijnlijk duidelijk gemaakt dat hij een vrouw heeft.
Maar aan de ander kant; hij had het Lina ook moeten zeggen dan moest ze zich geen zorgen maken.
Zou hij schrik hebben gehad om het te vertellen; dat ik zo ging reageren.
Maar dat is toch normaal dat ik zo reageer of niet soms?!
Hij is wel met mij getrouwd en niet met die zielige slet!
Wilii; ik zeg wel snel slet h.
Ik bedoel ze wilt hem wel, die kehba, maar ze gaat geen moeite doen om hem te krijgen; Hoop ik althans toch.
Want je kent de mannen; ze lopen hun lul altijd achterna.
En lets face it; we hebben nog geen seks gehad; 
en hij ziet echt af.
Soms voel ik hem echt dichter en dichter komen.
En ik heb dan schrik dat hij mij langs zou pakken. 
hahahahahaha
Meskien; maar pff, ik ga hem niet langer laten wachten.
Want zo dadelijk is hij het wachten beu en gaat hij naar die elkahba!
En dan is het voor een groot deel ook mijn fout, 
want hij is mijn man en ik moet hem normaal gezien- alles geven wat hij wilt.

Karim: Lina wat ben je aan het doen?

Lina schrok zich een bult en gooide de gsm per ongeluk op de grond.

Lina: Oeps!
Karim: Linaaaa; mijn gsm, hij is toch nog heel h.

Karim sprong uit het bed en pakte zijn gsm phel(precies) of het zijn baby was.

Lina: Wiliii, ik heb je gsm niet in een zwembad gegooit ofzo h!
Karim: Wat was je aan het doen?
Lina: Walou, uw alarm ging af net toen je wakker werd, ik heb niets gezien ofzo; loog ze.
Karim: Ah safi

Karim:
Hij keek naar zijn gsm.
Alarm wachmen(wat) alarm ik heb het niet aangezet,
hij ging naar zijn inbox; aah Lina dacht dat het sms alarm beltoon was.
Wilii; algoe heeft Lina niets gezien anders werd ze helemaal GEK!

Ze kan in ieder geval niet gekker worden dan Yousrah.
Meskiena zij is ook helemaal doorgedraaid.
Een getrouwde man berichtjes sturen en dan nog een antwoord verwachten.
Ze kan een kwade Lina verwachten;
haha, hij moest in zijn eigen lachen. 
Willi, als Lina haar door heeft; 
wat ze allemaal niet zou doen met Yousrah.
Een paar goede kloppen geven en aan haar haar trekken.

Lina: KARIIIIIIIM!!
Karim: Ja wat?
Lina: Wat wil je eten?
Karim: 2 eitjes zijn genoeg liefste.

Ze aten hun ontbijt samen gezellig op en toen vertrok Karim naar zijn werk.
Voor hij vertrok gaf hij Lina nog een kus die ze niet snel zou vergeten.
Het was de zo genaamde Hollywood Kiss 
Hij draaide haar helemaal om en bukte haar naar beneden; 
en gaf haar een zoen.
Lina giechelde en keek blosend naar hem.

Karim: s Avonds ga ik er een uitgebreide versie van maken, Lina.
Lina: Als ik je laat bahdak!
Karim: Oh je zuuult me wel laten, 
Lina: Wie zegt dat?
Karim: Ik gekkie!!, moehim beslama Ziiiina!!
Lina: Doeg!* 
Strx nog een stukje lieverdsss!!
Sorry dat ik niet meer schreef maar nu zijn de examens gedaan en heb ik genoooooeg tijd om te schrijven h!!
Besitos-xxx-

----------


## ladyke

[GLOW=skyblue]Echt prachtig dit stukje,  :handbang:  

Jou afwezigheid van de laatste dagen mag je nu volledig inhalen!!

Ik hoop dat je heel snel verder doet, en met heel snel verder bedoel ik NU verder doet saf??  :Iluvu:  

Incha'Allah vind k zo een vervolgje van je  :grote grijns: 

groetjes ladyke  [/GLOW]

----------


## aubergine

Shokran voor je vervolg

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

*Lina:
Wilii, hij maakt me wel gek.
Met zijn prachtige lach en zijn mooie ogen.
Vanochtend was ik toch zoooo blij met onze Hollywood Kiss.
Wolah hij is echt een gestoorde;
maar in ieder geval mijn gestoorde. 

Ze ruimde de tafel op maakte het bed op; 
en deed de afwas.
Ze was al snel klaar want ze had ervoor al gedweild.

Mmm wat ga ik nu doen? dacht ze.
Snel eventjes naar het stad zekers.
Het is toch lekker weer en euhmm ik wil eens rondkijken heb nog een paar Bhs nodig.
Misschien vind ik iets leuk 

Ze kleedde haar aan en wou juist vertrekken toen de bel ging.
Ze keek eerst via het luikje en zag daar een prachtige jongenman staan met BLAUWE ogen.
Ze deed de deur open en vroeg

Lina: Ja?
Jongenman: Hej, ben jij Lina?
Lina: Euhm; ja waarom?
Jongenman: Ik ben Karims neefje; ik blijf bij hem, al bij jullie logeren.
Lina: Euhm; echt?
Jongenman: Heeft Karim niets gezegt ofzo,
Lina: Neen, hij heeft me niet eens op de hoogte gebracht.
Jongenman: Oh, semhili(het spijt me), zei hij schamend.
Lina: Doe eens niet belachelijk., Je bent welkom.
Jongenman: Ah shoekran(dankje).
Lina: Geen prob man
Jongenman: Ohja; ik heet Nail.
Lina: Ooh, ik heet Lina

Damnn; wat een lekker ding was dat man.
En zijn naam was zo mooi.
Als ze niet met Karim was getrouwd had ze allang een move genomen.
Maar dat kon ze nu niet maken of niet?
Nene, dacht ze in haar eigen.

Nail: Ging je ergens naartoe?, je bent zo opgemaakt h.
Lina: Oh, ja maar maakt niets uit.
Nail: Jawel, joh, waar ging je naar?
Lina: Gewoon het stad.
Nail: Kom we gaan dan samen,
Lina: Als je echt aandringt
Nail: waar moet ik mijn bagage zetten.
Lina: Leg die maar naast de zetel daarzo.
Nail: Is goed!

Ze gingen samen naar buiten, en hij stapte een mooie auto in, hij vroeg of ze ook instapte en ze knikte goedkeurend naar hem en stapte in.
Lina had de indruk dat hij haar aandachtig aant bekijken was in de auto.


Lina:
Awilii awilii!!
Hij is naar me aant zien!!
Putain wat moet ik doen?
Ik zal maar iets vragen ja, wat weet ik nog niet over hem?
Putain, ik weet niks over hem:s; zijn leeftijd dan maar!

Lina: Hoe oud ben je Nail?
Nail: 19, jij?
Lina: 18 
Nail: Ah leuke leeftijd.
Lina: haha, ja h.
Nail: Sorry dat ik niet op jullie trouw was h.
Lina: Oh, geen probleem
Nail: ik moest gewoon werken enz, had echt geen tijd weet je.
Lina: Zoals ik al zei geen probleem.
Nail: We zijn er! 
Lina: Uhu!
Nail: Welke winkel wil je doen?

Lina:
Wilii wilii; ga ik hem nu vertellen welke winkel ik echt wil gaan doen?
Ik moet wel Bhs gaan zoeken! 
Dat betekent Hunkemller maar euhm; ga ik het zo zeggen ofwa?
Tezz het is maar zijn neefke en zehma hij heeft nog nooit Bhs gezien!

Lina: Ik moet nog naar de Hunkemller.
Nail: Haha; je bent wel direct h!
Lina: Naiiiiil!!
Nail: Wilii, het was maar een graptje. Ik heb wel meer gezien dan enkel een Bh!
Lina: Ok, Playerke dat moest ik dus niet weten.
Nail: Zahma gij hebt niks meer gezien dan een boxershort?
Lina: Nee, toevallig niet nee!
Nail: Hoor je jouw eigen eens praten; Je bent getrouwd!
Lina: Haha; Shit
Nail: Ik wist hetttt!!
Lina: Laat me met rust pestkop 

Lina:
Hij was wel een toffe jongen; en niet zon ouderwetse kerel!
Ik vond het wel leuk met hem; ik ging Bhs passen hij ging eventjes zitten.
Ja, wat kon hij anders doen? 
Eventjes rondkijken bij het ondergoed!:d 
Haha, ze moest lachen bij het gedachte zelf.

Nail:
Wat had mijn neefje het getroffen met Lina!!
Wilii; als ze single was. 
Dan had hij meteen iets geprobeert met haar.
Maar dat kon hij niet maken h!
Zij was dan nog de vrouw van zijn neef!

Lina: Nail, ik ben klaar!
Nail: Dewelke ga je pakken?

Hij pakte Linas Bhs af en begon ze te inspecteren

Lina: Naiiiil!! Geef ze terug , jij!
Nail: Ze zijn mooooooiii!! Straks showen aan mij h!
Lina: Yeah right!

Lina keek naar achter en zag een meisje de hele tijd naar haar kijken.
Ze wist niet dat dat meisje Yousrah was dus liep gewoon voorbij.* 

Ik hoop dat jullie kunnen genieten van dit stukje :tong uitsteken: 
Al lieverdjes, strx terug een stukje!!

----------


## orka-ogen

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuwwwwwwwwwwwww zoveel spanning in en keer, ik zie echt uit naar je vervolg  :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :wow:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:

----------


## fatima0611

Supergoeie vervolg!!  :blij:  
Ik kan niet wachten om het volgende deel te lezen!!  :knipoog:  

Je kunt het echt goed!!  :grote grijns:  


Zoentjes van je trouwe fan!!  :wohaa:  

Fatima  :ole:

----------


## miss123

DOe Je VerDer WaNt Ik KaN niET WacHtEn!!!!!!!


xxx-jes  :kusgrijs:   :kusgrijs:   :kusgrijs:   :kusgrijs:   :kusgrijs:   :kusgrijs:

----------


## ladyke

[GLOW=skyblue]*

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahh!!

mijn ogen sprongen er bijna uit!!!

die yousra gaat zeker iets proberen!!!

vertel snel verder, kan haast niet meer wachten

pleaaasse ga snel verder, vandaag nog Incha'Allah!!

groetjes ladyke*   [/GLOW]

----------


## aubergine

[GLOW=purple]* Wat een vervolg. Gaaaaaaaaaaaaa snel verderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*   [/GLOW]

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

*Nail: Gaan we iets eten?
Lina: Is goed; heb wel honger!

Ze zochten een leuk plekje en gingen aan tafel.

Ober: Gehuwd koppeltje?
Lina: Nene, is mijn neefje.
Nail: Schoonneefje!
Lina: Hetzelfde.
Ober: Volg me maar hoor

Ze gingen aan een tafeltje zitten, en bestelde wat ze wensten.

Nail: Je hebt zon mooie ogen, Lina.
Lina: Hh, leugenaar.
Nail: Nee ik meen wat ik zeg, je bent een pracht van een vrouw.
Lina: Ja, maar die prachtvrouw is getrouwd.
Nail: Dat besef ik maar al te goed, Lina!
Lina: Eten komt eraan!!

Nail:
Ze wou er niet over spreken dus begon ze maar over het eten.
Waarom is Karim met haar getrouwd en niet ik met haar!
Ik moet haar hebben, Karim is haar niet waard!
Wilii, hoe kan ik zo over mijn eigen neef denken!
Ik moest mijn eigen schamen; 
om zo slecht over mijn eigen neefje te denken.

Ze aten allebei hun eten op en gingen samen naar buiten.

Lina: Karim zal al thuis zijn, gaan we?
Nail: Is goed, Lina.

Ze stapten de auto in en Nail kon zijn ogen maar niet af Lina houden.

Lina:
Hij zat me weer aan te staren in de auto.
Ik wou het verbreken met een vraag, 
maar ik wist niet over waarover ik moest praten.
Waarover kan ik spreken?
Liefde zeker.

Lina: En Nail heb je iemand in het oog ofzo?

Nail:
Wat vraagt ze me nu?
Ik heb haar in het oog, 
maar dat kan ik zeker niet vertellen,
Lina is getrouwd, hij is nog met mijn neef getrouwd.
Wilii; wat ga ik zeggen? 
Ik zal maar nee zeggen.

Nail: Ik heb nu niemand in het oog maar ben ook niet op zoek als ik de ware tegenkom zal ik haar niet laten gaan, geloof me Lina.
Lina: Hh: moet je ook niet doen Nail.
Nail: Lina
Lina: Ja?
Nail: Ben je gelukkig met hem?
Lina: Met?
Nail: Karim
Lina: Nail ik denk dat ik gelukkig ben.
Nail: Je denkt het, amai wat een antwoord.
Lina: NAIL; Je verward me nog meer dan dat ik al ben!
Nail: Safi; ik laat je al.

Lina:
Waarom deed hij zo?
Hij weet goed genoeg dat ik getrouwd ben, 
maar het was voor een deel ook mijn fout ik moest niet over liefde spreken, 
ik had het moeten weten! 
Hij zag me zitten, dat was al duidelijk.
Anders zou hij dat toch niet vragen.
Of was het gewoon een test?
Hij leek me er wel geen serieuze jongen uit! 
Het leek meer op zon jongen die graag met de meisjes speelde,
zon typische player.
Maar hij had ook zijn goede kantjes, 
hij liet me constant lachen. 

Thuis aangekomen deed Lina de deur open met haar sleutel.
Nail ging eventjes iets halen bij zijn tante die woonde 2 straten verder, dus zo lang kon hij niet weg blijven.

Karim: Linaaaa?
Lina: Ja?
Karim: Waar bleef je?
Lina: Je neefje is al gekomen h!
Karim: Ah, hij ging 1 van deze dagen komen.
Lina: Ahhh, dus jij wist het al.
Karim: Uhu
Lina: Uhuuu?! Kijk, volgende keer h vertel je me allessss!! 
Karim: Wat alles?
Lina: Ik ben je fuckin vrouw, ik moet alles weten! 
Karim: Wat denk je wel dat ik allemaal doe?
Lina: Ik zou het niet weten, Karim; maar 1 ding weet ik wel, het gaat zo niet meer verder!
Karim: Wat bedoel je daarmee?
Lina: Och, laat me met rust, Karim.
Karim: Linaaa!!
Lina: Kowed ja

Op dat moment dat hij haar wou achterlopen ging de bel.
Karim ging open doen en zag zijn neefje.

Karim: Ewa Nail, hoe gaat het?
Nail: Hmdlh, en jij?
Karim: Kon beter!
Nail: Shnoe endek?(wat heb je?)
Karim: Ik niets, maar Lina precies wel.
Nail: Huh? Daarjuist was er niets.
Karim: Laat haar maar, vrouwen h.
Nail: Lina is niet zomaar een vrouw, ze is een prachtmeid, je hebt echt geluk met haar. Als je dat niet weet h, snap ik ni waarom je met haar getrouwd bent*

----------


## ladyke

aaahh waarom stop je?

ga snel verder dan!!!

tot het einde, wil alles weten  :grote grijns: 

ewa, ik wacht op je vervolgjes 

hopelijk snel 

groetjes ladyke

----------


## aubergine

[GLOW=indigo]*Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa snelllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll verderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr rr* [/GLOW]

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

Lieverdjes :tong uitsteken: 
Ik ga NU eens vervolgje schrijven okii!! :tong uitsteken: 


Adios*

----------


## bredameid

ga snel verder is echt een leuk verhaal

----------


## aubergine

> _Geplaatst door MissPerlaBrilla_ 
> *Lieverdjes
> Ik ga NU eens vervolgje schrijven okii!!
> 
> 
> Adios**



[GLOW=limegreen]*Nog geen vervolg terwijl je het wel zei*   [/GLOW]

----------


## miss123

:grote grijns:  HeY 

ik zie dat je online bent en ik ben eigenlijk aan het hopen dat je 
aan een vervolg bezig bent Antwooord please

 :grote grijns:

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

Ooooh sorrrrrrrrryyyy!!


Ik was een vervolg aan het schrijven maar ik vond het te kort om het op te sturen dus ben ik lekker verder aan het doen,, met een groot stukje :tong uitsteken: 


Al lieverdjes!!

Adios*

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

*Karim:
Wa hadden ze allebei ineens tegen mij?
Wat had ik nu weer verkeerd gedaan?
Ik had nog een verrassing voor Lina maar zou het voor morgen laten,
want ze was niet aan te zien.

Lina:
Ik besloot te gaan slapen, ik was hartstikke moe van al dat lachen en shoppen!
Karim liet ik maar voor wat hij was.
Hij vertelt me niet alles en ik snap niet waarom?
Eigenlijk had ik niets te zeggen, want ik zelf was verlieft geworden op zijn neef.
Wilii; wat heb ik nou gezegt, wordt ik verlieft op Nail? Neee!!
Awilii; heb ik geen genoeg problemen!
Ik ga maar slapen en er gewoon niet meer aan denken.

Karim ging naast haar liggen en omhelsde haar.

Karim: Sorry lieverd, van daarjuist; ik weet niet wat me bezielde!
Lina: We spreken er morgen wel over, ok!
Karim: Ok, slaapwel lieverd van me

Lina:
Hoe meer ik Karim zag hoe minder ik om hem ging geven.
Ik wou dit niet, maar hij is zo

Onbetrouwbaar

Hij gaat op een dag mijn hart breken en daar ben ik zeker van.
Als ik hem iets vraag begint hij over iets anders maar hij mag wel alles vragen dat hij wilt. 
Ik kan daar echt niet tegen, en gisteren was het erover.
Ik was het beu gisteren.
Ik had juist een leuke dag met Nail achter de rug, 
Oh Nail ik was hem al vergeten.

Ze ging naar de gastenkamer en zag Nail al zittend op zijn bed.

Nail:
Ik kon echt niet slapen, dus stond maar op pakte mijn gsm en keek hoe laat het was.
7.30
Wat kon ik in hemelsnaam om 7.30 doen.
Ik dacht daar juist aan toen ik een engel voor mijn deur zag.
Huh?! Was dat Lina?! Wat deed ze aan mijn deur?

Nail: Lina?
Lina: Ja, Nail.
Nail: Wat is er?
Lina: Niets.

Hij begon te lachen en vroeg of ze naar binnen kwam.
Ze kwam en ging naast hem zitten op het bed.
Hij bekeek haar aandachtig en had zin om haar vast te pakken;
niet te zoenen maar gewoon vast te pakken.

Lina: Goed geslapen, Nail
Nail: Perfect!
Lina: Hoor ik graag.

Op dat moment kwam Karim binnen, en bekeek hun beiden van kop tot teen.

Karim: Is het vergadering ofzo?
Lina: Ik kom al, Karim.
Karim: Ik moet je iets zeggen, Lina.

Ze ging met hem naar beneden en hij pakte haar vast, 

Karim: Lieverd van me, ik hou van je; ik wil niet dat mijn engeltje kwaad is op me!
Lina: Jaja, Karim; wat wou je me vertellen.
Karim: Ah ok; de reden waarom Nail is gekomen en waarom ik niets heb gezegt is omdat we naar Marokko gaan!
Lina: Nee?! , dat meeeen je niet

Ze knuffelde hem en begon hem te kussen, ze hield enorm van haar land en ze was nog gelukkiger omdat ze dacht dat ze niet gingen dit jaar.

Lina: Dank je, Karim!!
Karim: Geen probleem voor mijn zoetje!
Lina: Ooh, ik ben sprakeloos, Karim!!
Karim: Nail mocht niets zeggen, ik wou het je gisteren vertellen maar door dat incidentje.
Lina: Oh, in verband met gisteren, Karim het spijt me! Ik had men eigen niet moeten aanstellen.
Karim: Neneeee, het maakt niets uit lieverd. Kom we gaan buiten ontbijten.
Lina: Is goed

Ze gingen met zn 3tjes eten en na het eten gingen ze samen naar Linas ouders om het nieuws te vertellen van Marokko.

Lina deed open en vertelde Nail en Karim dat ze al naar de woonkamer moesten gaan, ze ging haar moeder in de keuken groeten.

Mama: Lina djeli!!
Lina: Hej, Mams, hoe gt ie.
Mama: Goed, en met jou?
Lina: Super, we gaan naar Marokko h!
Mama: Oh das goed nieuw, dan zien we elkaar daar h.
Lina: Uhu, mama, shkoen fe salah(wie is in de woonkamer)?
Mama: Gewoon, kennissen van je paps.
Lina: Ah nee h! Pff, ik wou gewoon chill komen en nu moeten we zeker met ze spreken enz.
Mama: Lina, niet onbeleeft doen h!, ga naar binnen.
Lina: Fera Yasmine?(waar is Yasmine)
Mama: Boven, maar ga eerst naar binnen.
Lina: Nee dus

Ze liep naar boven en gooide de deur open!

Yasmine: LINAAAAAAA!!
Lina: Yasmineeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!
Yasmine: Wat heb ik je gemist! Je komt niet meer langs enz.
Lina: Ja weet het, maar ik ben veel bezig en euhm Karim en Nail
Yasmine: Wie is Nail?

Lina vertelde haar zusje wie Nail was en wat voor invloed hij op haar had.

Yasmine: En is hij hier beneden?
Lina: Jep, en euhm; wie is er nog? Mama zei da papa weer mensen had uitgenodigt!
Yasmine: Wilii, ja ik heb ze nog niet gegroet Ik had dus echt geen zin h! 
Lina: Kom dan, we gaan samen; Is dat goed?
Yasmine: Ja, is goed; voordat papa weer zaagt!
Lina: Hh.

Ze gingen de trap af richting woonkamer, Lina snakte naar adem toen ze binnen ging.
Het was hetzelfde meisje van de winkel,( toen dat ze met Nail was gaan shoppen staarde er een meisje haar de heletijd aan; en daar zat ze dus, naast een ander jongen)*

Een groot stuk zoals belooft; ik had ervoor al een klein stukie geschreven, maar wou het nog niet verzenden. T klein h :knipoog: 
Meiden geniet er maar alvast van zou ik zeggen!!!!


Adios*

----------


## orka-ogen

OOOOOHHHH GOOOOOD
waarom ben je gestopt schrijf aub snel voort ben benieuwd wat er gaat gebeuren

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

*Ze had geen zin in drama dus groette ze iedereen inclusief dat meisje, ze zag er wel geen gemakkelijke uit; prachtig gezichtje, mooi lichaam; maar wel zon sneaky uitstraling.
Na het groeten vroeg Yasmine of ik even mee naar de keuken wou gaan. Na het hoekje trok Yasmine stevig aan Linas arm richting de keuken.

Lina: Auw, wat is er?
Yasmine: Ziiiij!
Lina: Wat zij (ohnee ze wist het toch niet van de het hunkemller-incident).
Yasmine: Zij is het meisje die Karim vasthield!

Lina keek even voor zich een realiseerde waarom ze naar haar keek in de hunkemller

Lina:
Da verklaarde een hele boel, was zij het meisje dat Karim ook smsste?
Ja zeker!!
Daarom keek ze mij en Nail de heletijd aan in de Hunkemller.
Ze zou toch geen plannetje maken voor dat ik en Karim uit elkaar te halen h?
Net toen ze daaraan dacht riep haar vader haar.

Papa: Ewa, waar blijven jullie!!
Lina en Yasmine: We komen al!!

Haar papa zat naast 2 mannen en haar mama aan de rechterkant, 
en de linkerkant was voor de jongeren.
Nail zat naast Karim , aan de overkant zat die Yousrah, haar broer en Rachid de neef van Lina.
De broer van Yousrah leek wel op haar, maar had geen sneaky kop zoals die van haar.
Hij lachte nog vriendelijk naar Lina, niet zoals die bekra(koe) van die Yousrah, Serpent!

Yasmine nam plaats naast Nail. 
En ik ging naast mijn man zitten.
Hij raakte mijn hand aan en ik zag Yousrah vurig naar mij kijken.

Lina:
Tezz, wat is haar probleem nou, het is mijn man!
En hij is lekker niet van haar!!
Haar gezichtsuitdrukking staat me helemaaaal niet aan.
Ze moet is wat minder zuur kijken en een leven zoeken.


In plaats van terug vies naar Yousrah te kijken, lachte ze naar haar en pakte Karim zijn hand nog steviger vast.

Yousrah:
Wat denkt ze wel dat ze is. 
Naar mij kijken en dan zijn hand nog steviger vasthouden.
Wat ziet Karim toch in haar!
Pff, ze was niet eens de helft zo mooi als mij en ze stelde haar aan.
Ze had het waarschijnlijk door dat ik zo vies naar haar keek.
Maar dat interseert me nu echt niet meer.

Karim integendeel zag er vandaag weer fantastisch uit, veel mooier dan die boerin van hem.

Ik moet en zal ze uit elkaar drijven.

Ik merkte ook wel iets intersants op toen Lina naar binnen kwam, 
Nail; hij keek de heletijd aandachtig naar haar, net of hij aanbad haar.
En in de hunkemller dacht ik ook hetzelfde daarover;
ik had in begin al in actie moeten schieten, maar ik wist niet zeker of 
Lina het wel echt was.

Maar ik zal wel iets vinden!



Het werd al laat dus gingen ze maar door.
Yasmine zag Nail wel zitten, maar Lina wist niet zeker of het andersom ook zo in elkaar zat.

Toen ze buiten waren pakte ze Karim vast;

Karim: Wat heb je Lina? Je pakt mijn hand vrijwillig vast
Lina: Moet ik mijn hand verwijderen soms?
Karim: Nenenene!
Lina: Dacht het al 

Ze liepen naar de auto, en reden naar huis.

Lina was uitgeput dus ging samen met Karim naar bed.
In tegenstelling tot Lina en Karim was Nail totaal niet moe, dus besloot tv te gaan zien.

Nail:
Het was toch een leuke avond geworden,
Linas famillie was ok, simpele mensen, totaal geen show!
Yasmine is ook wel een mooi meisje, maar was geen Lina.
Ik zie mijn eigen meer met Lina dan met Yasmine.
Yasmine was ook nog jonger in haar hoofd, ze was ook niet even knap als Lina.
Yasmine deed haar best wel om er goed uit te zien, in tegenstelling tot Lina geeft ze veel om haar uiterlijk en waarschijnlijk omdat Lina niet zoveel aan haar uiterlijk geeft maakt het haar nog mooier, want ze is naturel prachtig; en Yasmine denk ik niet zo mooi als Lina.*

ff klein stukje, !!

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

Ik ga niet verder met het verhaal als ik geen reacties krijg  :knipoog: 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mensen snel; want wil snel verder schrijven!!

 :jeweetog:  
Adios*

----------


## yousra007

NEE NEE ga verder
Nieuwe fan meld zich !!!

----------


## aubergine

[GLOW=blue]*Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeej snel verderrrrrrrrrrrrrr gaan*    [/GLOW]

----------


## samekke

ga verder aubbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb!!
het is prachtig!!!

----------


## miss123

Ah ik kan niet wachten op je vervolg !!!!!  :Iluvu:  


kussie  :grote grijns:   :Smilie:  

Karima

----------


## Ri-mocro

ZEKER SNEL VERDER GAAN!!!!!
Vind het echt super leuk verhaal... het eerst wat ik doe als ik de computer opstart is naar maroc.nl gaan om te kijken of je al verder hebt geschreven!!!!
dikke kusXxX

----------


## aubergine

*Nu heb je reacties ga je nu weer snel verder :kus:*

----------


## miss123

Ik zie dat je online bent dus ik ben aan het hopen dat je aan een vervolg bezig bent !!!!!kusje kusje  :nerveus:   :nerveus:

----------


## aubergine

[GLOW=royalblue]* Nog steeds geen vervolgje*  [/GLOW]

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

*De volgende dagen gingen chaotisch voorbij, 
Ze gingen de volgende dag al vertrekken naar Marokko en iedereen was aan het inpakken.

Karim en Lina maakte voor het minste ruzie, waar Na'il het zwaar mee te verduren had!

Hij was hun ruzie echt beu, en zeker omdat hij geen kant kon kiezen.

Lina: Karimmm!!
Karim: Wa?
Lina: Waar is mijn roze bikini?!
Karim: Wa ga ik met je roze bikini doen?; hoe kan ik da nu weten?
Lina: Ik vraag je het maar zne  , je moet niet zo antwoorden

Lina had honger en vroeg of Karim iets voor haar wou halen; 

Lina: Ik heb honger; Karim wil je pizza halen.
Karim: Is goed; tot straks

Lina ging naast Na'il zitten en Na'il kon zijn gevoelens niet bedwangen en begon haar te kussen.

Lina was sprakeloos en wist niet wat hij juist had gedaan!

Lina: Na'il  
Na'il: Ik hou van je, Lina!

...* 


Dit stukje werd geschreven en genspireerd door mijn liefste zusje :tong uitsteken: 
Ik hoop dat jullie het goed vonden; want ze wil ook schrijven.
Dank jullie voor de reacties!!
Adios*

----------


## aubergine

[GLOW=crimson]*Ach ja klein maar fijn. Ben blij met je vervolgje hopelijk volgt er snel weer eentje*  [/GLOW]

----------


## *MissyN*

I AM BACK...

sorry het duurde ff..
maar je doet het weer fantastische..
was je geslaagd?
hopelijk zie ik snel een vervolguh
of een verhaaltjuh van je zusjuh  :grote grijns: 
kisses Me

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

*Lina :
Wat had hij juist gedaan !
Was hij wel goed in zijn hoofd. 
Als Karim dit te weten kwam was ons relatie voorbij.
En ik wil dat niet; althans denk ik toch.

Nail:
Wat had ik juist gedaan. 
Ik moest het gewoon proberen, maar ze vond het precies niet leuk.
Ze was geshockeerd ze zat daar maar naast mij, haar mond was wijd open en ze had tranen in haar ogen.

Nail: Lina; ik weet dat je dezelfde gevoelens met me deelt.
Lina: Snap je niet dat dit oneerlijk is tegenover Karim.
Nail: Karim weet niet hoeveel geluk hij heeft met jou; ik zou mijn eigen anders gedragen als ik jouw had als mijn vrouw.
Lina: Nail stop dit kan niet!

Nail ging kwaad naar de keuken, haalde een glas water en ging de trap op naar zijn kamer.

Op het zelfde moment dat Nail zijn deur toe zwaaide; ging de voordeur open.

Karim: Lina; ik ben er!
Lina: Ah; dat werd tijd, waar bleef je?
Karim: Het was druk in de pizzaria.
Lina: Kom doe open, ik heb honger
Karim: Bijt mijn nagels niet af h!
Lina: Zeeeeg, zo erg ben ik nu ook niet h.
Karim: Ik zwijg.

Lina propte haar mond vol en na de pizza ging ze naar boven,
laatste dingens doen voor dat ze ging slapen, morgen zou ze naar Marokko vertrekken.

Na die dingens ging ze slapen met de gedachte: Hoe gaat het verder met mij en Karim???*

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

Dit stukje werd genspireerd door ImNo*!!


Kissiies
Imane*.

----------


## Serina

Ik ben n stille fan van je, ik vind je verhaal heel erg leuk en hoop dat je nu nog n stukje zit te typen


serinaaaaaaa

----------


## ladyke

ewaa ga aub vlug verder voor ik naar marokko vertrek

heeeeel snel verder doeeeeeeeeeeen!!!

groetjes ladyke

----------


## noniii

Ewa Ben Nu Fan h





jalah Verderrrrr



Grtjs ImNo Kusje

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

Wh; ImNo* Par la Vidaaahh!!

Don't forget about us


Schatkes; ik ben bijna klaar met een nieuw vervolgje!


ImNo*--> Adoration..


Adios*
Imane.

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

*De volgende dag werd ze om 6.00 wakker.
Iedereen was in zijn nopjes behalve Lina; ze had nog belange niet alles ingepakt, ze was zwaar aan het stressen toen Karim binnen in de kamer kwam.

Karim: Schatje, wat zie je er Sexy uit!
Lina: Het is echt niet het moment, Karim; ik moet nog inpakken.
Karim: We moeten pas om 10.00 vertrekken naar de luchthaven.
Lina: Ewa, ja, geen tijd!
Karim: Ja maar het duurt al veel te lang. Ik kan echt niet meer wachten.
Lina: Ewa; pech Karimmm; ik moet inpakken.
Karim: Wolah, altijd hetzelfde met jou!

Karim ging kwaad naar buiten en Lina mompelde dat hij nog lang kon wachten.
Ze mompelde het natuurlijk niet te luid want anders werd hij al helemaal gek!

Ze was net op tijd klaar; en ze vertrokken.
Haar neef ging hun afzetten; hij ging pas later naar Marokko.

Ze zaten alledrie naast elkaar in de vliegtuig, met Lina in het midden.
Lina sliep op Nails schouder en Karim werd al snel jaloers.

Karim:
Waarom leunt ze op Nail en niet op mij 
Ik ben nog altijd haar man, en Nail is maar aangetrouw; hij is mijn neefje dan nog wel.
Moehim; zal wel niet betekenen: het is mijn neef, die kent zijn grenzen. 

Maar spijtig genoeg kende Nail zijn grenzen niet; althans: hij wou ze niet kennen.

Hij was zo hard verliefd op Lina, hij zou alles voor haar doen;
maar dan wist Karim natuurlijk niet.

Na de vlucht kwamen ze in Tanger aan;
Lina was in haar nopjes want ze was weer in haar landje.

Lina:
Wat heb ik dit gemist!!
Ik ga er een leuuuke vakantie van maken, en ik ga lekker zonnen, zwemmen en alles doen wat ik wil.

Karim had een vakantiehuisje gehuurd, dat naast de zee lag;
hij wou per se dit huisje omdat er geen veel mensen waren en dit afgeschermd was.
Niet iedereen kon hier naar binnen; enkel de bewoners zelf.
En aangezien er bijna geen bewoners waren, hadden zij bijna een priv-strand.

Toen ze aan het strandhuisje waren aangekomen gingen ze naar binnen en begonnen zich te settelen.

Lina ging meteen haar kleren uitpakken en zich opfrissen in de badkamer.

Het was nog maar 3uur dus ze hadden tijd om te gaan zwemmen en aan het strand te liggen.

Karim kleedde zich aan in de slaapkamer, en Lina ging naar binnen zonder te weten dat hij zich aan het omkleden was.

Ze schrok omdat zij zijn geslachtsdeel zag en draaide zich snel om.
Karim moest lachen en kwam dichter bij haar staan.

Karim: Je moet niet bang zijn, je bent mijn vrouw; je mag dit zien.
Lina: Dat weet ik wel, maar ben er gewoon niet klaar voor.

Lina had meteen spijt dat ze die laatste zin had uitgesproken.

Karim: We zijn nu al getrouwd, ik wacht al langer dan 2maanden op je, ik kan dit niet meer! Ik ben een man, ik moet mijn lusten uitoefenen.
Lina: Wel, bedwang je lusten maar, want ik ben niet klaar!
Karim: Nou zeg gewoon dat je geen sex wilt.
Lina: Ok!
Karim: Lina dat meen je niet!! Dat komt niet uit uw hart!; ik kan er niet tegen als je zon dingens zegt. 

Lina begon in haar eigen te lachen, hij was echt gekwetst meskien
Kleinnneee baby dat hij is ja

Lina: moehim kom je mee zwemmen ofniet?
Karim: Ik pas (zei hij verveeld)
Lina: Geen probleem voor mij.

Ze pakte haar zak, met haar bikini, zonnecrme, zonnebril, flesje water en een tijdschriftje.
Ze liep de kamer uit ging naar beneden;
Ze had al snel door dat ze haar handdoek was vergeten dus legde ze haar zak neer en liep snel naar boven naar haar kamer.
Ze liep en zag Nail ietsje te laat en botste per ongeluk tegen hem.

Nail: Oeii, sorry Lina, gaat het?
Lina: nene, sorry Nail het was mijn fout ik had niet moeten lopen.:s
Nail: Haha, geen probleem doe het voorzichtig aan h, het strand loopt niet weg h

Ze schaamde zich wel, voor Nails reactie, maar trok zich daar verder niets meer van aan. 
Ze pakte haar handdoek en liep naar het strand.
Er was geen hond op te merken.
Helemaal alleen was ze, supper stil en relaxed!
De stilte werd snel verbroken want Nail kwam naast haar liggen.

Nail: Toch zalig h!
Lina: Welk?
Nail: Leuk weertje, lekkere zand aan mijn voeten; Mooi meisje naast me. Wat kan een jongen nog meer wensen?!!!
Lina: Hahahaha, gestooorde!!* 



Ooh leuk voor je Ladyke--> Dat je naar Maroc vertrekt :tong uitsteken: 
Oh, maar dat btknt dat je mijn verhaal niet meer verder kunt lezen :frons: 

Oooh;
Serinaaaa,, Leuk dat je een fan bent; stille fan  :stout:  



Adios*

----------


## aubergine

[GLOW=deeppink]* wat een te gekke vervolgen hopelijk volgen er snel weer van die vervolgjes*    [/GLOW]

----------


## miss123

[GLOW=orangered]ik kan niet wachten op het volgende vervolgje 

doe snel weer verder



kusjexxxkusjexxx[/GLOW]

----------


## *MissyN*

:plet:  IK WIL MEER  :plet:  
hihi nou ik zou wel heel graag nog een vervolgjuh willen
je doet het geweldig...

----------


## orka-ogen

mooi spannende vervolgjes, ook mensen die geholpen hebben met inspiratie goed zo

----------


## noniii

ImNo....


GoedVervolgje....

Mr Je Stopt Alty BIj Spannende Stukjes En da Mkt Mij Zot...!!!

Mr Da Vnd Gij Ntrl Leuk h  :tong uitsteken: 


Mhm Zinake Vertel Snel Verderrr....


CiaO*kUusiee..

----------


## Serina

Schrijf s verder of zit je in Marokko?

----------


## fatima0611

Schrijf snel verder!!  :grote grijns:   :tong uitsteken: 
Het is een goeie verhaal!!  :wohaa:  

Snel verder schrijven!!  :knipoog:  
Dikke zoentjes Fatima  :belgie:

----------


## MaGiCaL_StaR

verhaal word alleen maar spannender..  :knipoog:

----------


## sweet_girl*5

wow.. zo'n geweldig verhaal!!! schryf snel voort meid!!

btw: je hebt weer een fan by :P 

xxx

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

*Lina:
Wat bedoelt hij daar allemaal mee, mooi meisje?!
Hij wilt me, dat is heel duidelijk; want als hij me ni wou zou hij mij niet hebben gekust. Ofniet soms? Ben ik maar een speeltje??
Nee, wat zei ze nou; het kan niet dat hij me wilt playen.
Ik ben de vrouw van zijn neefje, dus!!

Ze besloot het te laten rusten en verder te gaan zonnen.
Ze was net in een diepe slaap toen Karim naast haar kwam liggen.

Karim: Hejj lieverdd; heb je het naar je zin?
Lina: Mehh!!; laat me zonnen!!!
Karim: Ik vroeg je maar iets h.

Karim:
Ze wordt echt onhandelbaarder met de dag.
Ik kan niet zo verder met haar leven hoor!!
Ik ben het echt beu, ze heeft me haar maagdelijkheid niet eens aan me geschonden; veel vertrouwen heeft ze niet echt in mij.

Lina: Nail ga je mee zwemmen??
Karim: Ho ho! Heb ik iets gemist?? Waarom Nail en ni ik?
Nail: Zeg, overdrijf je niet een beetje?,, ze wilt gewoon gezellig met me zwemmen; zonder bijbedoelingen
Lina: Ja zonder bijbedoelingen, overdrijver!
Karim: Och zwem maar met elkaar, doe alles met elkaar. Het interesseert me niets meer, Lina.
Lina: Kom nu mee naar binnen!!
Karim: Waarom?
Lina: NU!!

Ze gingen samen naar binnen en Lina keek hem in zijn ogen aan.

Lina: Wat heb je de laatste tijd, Karim?,, Je bent zo snel op je tenen getrapt!! 
Karim: Kijk,, ik heb dit niet nodig. Ik ga eventjes naar mijn moeder ok; ga jij maar met Nail zwemmen!
Lina: Kaaarim!!!

Maar het was al te laat, hij was al bij de deur en startte zijn auto.
Lina ging kwaad terug naar het strand en ging meteen naar de zee.

Nail: LINAAAA,, wacht ik ga met je mee!

Ze ging gewoon door totdat Nail haar vastpakte en met haar verder in het water ging.

Nail: Hij weet niet hoeveel geluk hij heeft met jou, Lina.
Lina: Het interesseert me niets meer, als hij niet verder wilt ik ook niet!

Karim: 
Ik was het kotsbeu dus besliste ik dat ik naar mijn moeder ging.
Een beetje weg van Nail en Lina, de laatste tijd maakte ik enkel ruzie met haar en Nail maakte het niet beter, verre van.

Hij kwam aan het huis aan en klopte op de deur.

Karim: Salaam,, Yemma; Ki dayra( Dag moeder hoe gaat het)?
Yemma: SALAAAM A WELDI(DAG MIJN ZOON)!
Karim: Heb je me gemist?
Yemma: Nog niet een beetje, en waar is je vrouw?
Karim: Ze was aan het zonnen, en ik wilde haar niet storen.
Yemma: Ah,, melhish(is niets); de volgende keer zeker
Karim: Waar is mijn vader enz.?
Yemma: Fe sala(in de woonkamer),, ga maar!
Karim: Waga yemma(is goed, mama)

Hij ging de woonkamer binnen en iedereen sprong op hem.
Van zijn broers tot zijn neven en nichtjes.
Zijn nichtjes keken hem allemaal aantrekkelijk aan.

Karim:
Ongelooflijk, ze weten goed dat ik al ben getrouwd en toch blijven ze de heletijd kijken, en niet zomaar kijken; echt vulgair kijken.
Zehma mij versieren met die blik.. KAWED!!
Goedkope sletten, pfff en niemand zag het behalve ik ofwat?

Karim: Marouan, kom is even mee.
Marouan: Is goed,, bro!

Ze gingen samen naar buiten en Karim begon aan zijn verhaal; van hem, Lina en Nail.

Marouan: Nail de kleine rotzak!,, wilii: hij wilt uw vrouw afpakken ofwa?
Karim: Wat afpakken?,, Nail zou dat nooit doen? Toch?!
Marouan: Je kent Nail dan nog niet,, makker! Hij zit nu waarschijnlijk op je lieve onschuldige vrouwtje.
Karim: SPREEK NIET ZO OVER LINA!!
Marouan: Ok ok, dat was maar voor te lachen h!!,, snel op je tenen getrapt oula?
Karim: Marouan, laat me met rust.
Marouan: Hejj, je bent men broer ik geef om je,, ik zou je nooit pijn willen doen.
Karim: Weet ik,, maar ik geef echt om haar; en zij geeft niks om mij.
Maroaun: Weet je, als zij zehma echt om je geeft, had ze dat allang laten zien. Je kunt veeeele beter krijgen; als je dat nog niet wist!
Karim: Maar ik wil enkel Lina. Niemand anders!!
Marouan: Sahbi, kijk ze is het niet waard!! Kom we gaan even op stap,, en laat haar maar voor wat het is. 

Voordat Karim iets wou zeggen zei Marouan:
Gewoon broertjes-tijd
Karim: Pff, ok dan!

Hij stapte in zijn broers auto, en ze reden samen naar een leuk plekje.
Het was een of andere bar-discotheek,, Marouan kende bijna iedereen; van de meisjes tot de gasten.

Ze bestelden iets om te drinken en gingen aan een tafeltje zitten.
Er kwamen gauw een paar meisjes naast hun zitten.

Marouan stelde Karim voor aan een paar meisjes, die meteen interesse voor Karim toonde.

Niemand kon tippen aan Lina, maar hij was zo kwaad op haar dat hij even twijfelde aan zijn theorie.

Aya trok Karim het meest aan,, ze was een bloedmooi meisje;
Ze had een mooi bruin tintje, heel donkere ogen, donkerbruin haar.
Een echte Marokkaanse schoonheid met andere woorden.

Ze keek Karim onschuldig aan en lachte naar hem.
Hij lachte terug en zij stond op en ging naast hem zitten.

Aya: Ewa Karim,, hoe gaat ie?
Karim: Cava h; me uu?

Ze begonnen een gesprek en zij leek hem een goed meisje,, maar hij kon Lina maar niet uit zijn hoofd krijgen.

Aya: Je zit niet hier met je gedachten yek; gaan we naar buiten?
Karim: Oh, sgoed,, frisse lucht zal me goed doen.

Ze gingen samen naar buiten en zij keek hem hl verleidend aan.

Aya: Ewa, Karim (zei ze met een heel verleidende stem)
Karim: Ewa, Aya (zei hij koel terug)

Ze ging zitten, en Karim nam naast haar plaats.
Ze ging dichter en dichter bij hem zitten, totdat ze niet dichter meer kon.
Ze stond op en ging op hem zitten, ze kuste zijn nek en daalde tot aan zijn mond.

Na de kus, vertelde ze hem dat haar nichtje haar de sleutel had gegeven van haar appartement en dat ze hem mee wilde nemen.

Karim:
Wilii; wat ga ik nu doen? 
Zou ik toch meegaan of zal ik Lina betrouwbaar blijven??
Ik weet dat ik van Lina hou; maar zij zo te zien niet.
Misschien houdt ze wel van mij maar laat ze het gewoon op een ander manier tonen.

Hij dacht er lang over na,, maar besloot toch wel het aanbod te weigeren.

Hij ging Marouan zoeken, 
na de zoektocht had hij hem gevonden;

Karim: Ewa; kom we gaan!
Marouan: Waarom,, het begint juist leuk te worden.
Karim: Blijf jij, maar ik ben hier weg!!; Zorg jij dan maar voor vervoer h.
Marouan: Ok, ok; verpesterr!!
Karim: Zied, kom we gaan weg.

Ze gingen naar buiten, Marouan verzamelde in 1minuut een stuk of 20nummers.

Karim:
Awili; ik had bijna mijn vrouwtje bedrogen, en dat nog met een goedkoop meisje.
Aya zag er het beste uit, maar ze zag er nog altijd goedkoop uit.
En nog om na te gaan dat ze een wildvreemde had uitgenodigd om naar een appartement te gaan, om iets te doen.
En ik ben niet zo dom dat ik niet weet wat ze daarmee bedoelt.
Als Lina dit wist wat ik bijna had gedaan h, had ze me waarschijnlijk nooit vergeven. 
En dan ging ze me al helemaal niet vertrouwen.
Ik zal me koest houden zeker. 
En niet meer zoveel met Marouan omhangen.

Marouan: En wat vond je van Aya?
Karim: Wat moet ik van Aya vinden.
Marouan: Dat vraag ik aan u h!
Karim: Je haalt echt het slechtste in me op h. Ik ben bijna vreemd gegaan,, en allemaal uw schuld!
Marouan: Mijn schuld yek; ik ben je broer, ik geef om je. Ik wil niet dat een of ander vrouw mijn broertje pijn doet 

Hij werd kwaad stopte de auto, stapte uit en liet Marouan voor wat het was.
Hij wou net verder lopen toen hij een stem hoorde,, niet de stem van Marouan; maar wel van een vrouw.. Hij herkende de stem, hij draaide zich om en ja het was*  

Ik heb een EXTRA groot stukje geschreven voor mijn lieve fannetjes!!
Nee ik ben nog niet in Marokko; vertrek pas de 9de aug.  :hihi:  
Al geniet nog van dit stukje, en geef maar lekker reacties :knipoog:  
Inspireert me!! 
Doeg
-xxx-
Imane.

----------


## MaGiCaL_StaR

n0g een stukjuuuuh!!  :grote grijns:

----------


## Serina

TOP!!!!

Ik snap Lina niet helemaal, waarom doet ze zo arrogant tegen hem???
Ik weet dat zij hem in t begin niet vertrouwde, maar hij heeft zich toch bewezen.
Een andere man zou na 1 week al zijn gescheiden van haar...

----------


## noniii

Ejz...



Goed Vervolgje....

Echt 'n Zalig Verhaaltje...


mr Schrijf Snel Verderrr h!!!

al CiaO Zinake* kUusiees

----------


## orka-ogen

heel mooi hoor schrijf snel verder.

zal hij die yousra tegenkomen ofwa? dan is het spelletje volledig

----------


## *MissyN*

hey je doet het geweldig..
je verhaal is net zo mooi..

ik denk nie dat het yousra is..lina is gewoon karim gaan zoeken want ze had spijt  :tong uitsteken:   :tong uitsteken:   :tong uitsteken:   :tong uitsteken:   :tong uitsteken:   :tong uitsteken:   :haha:

----------


## aubergine

[GLOW=purple]*Heeeeeeeeej Zinaaaaaaaaaaa ga snel verder met je vervolgjes. Je schrijft toppie *   [/GLOW]

----------


## MaGiCaL_StaR

ewaaaaaaaaaaaa ga verder.... stp  :frons:

----------


## miss123

[GLOW=green]Doe VErdEr Meid 

ik kan niet meer wachte 


xxxkusjexxxkusje [/GLOW]

----------


## hala12

iwa verder  :blij:

----------


## fatima0611

Verder schrijven!!  :wohaa:

----------


## sweet_girl*5

spannend vervolgje.. schrijf snel voort!! 


xxx

----------


## noniii

Ejz...


Ewa Zinake k Wil VervolgjeSs Zien....



SChrijf Snel Verderrrr !!!! 


CiaO Grtj ImNokUsSies

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

*Lina:
Ik voelde me zo schuldig toen Karim boos en verdrietig uit de deur stapte.
Ik heb er zelf ook wel om gevraagd,
En nu is Karim boos; en pff,, stel je eens voor dat hij domme dingen gaat doen..
Dan is het zeker een deel mijn fout.
Weetjewat, ik zal een uitgebreid maaltijd klaarmaken voor mijn mannetje en dan zullen we wel voort praten.

Lina begon aan het eten en maakte alles klaar en toen kwam Nail binnen en vroeg haar:

Nail: Amaii,, waarom zo n uitgebreid diner?
Lina: Ik heb iets goed te maken met Karim!
Nail: Ahja.

Nail:
Ik had al gehoopt dat ze het voor me klaarmaakte maarjah!
Ze wou het zo te zien goed maken; pff, ik had juist kans maar nu zijn mijn kansen helemaal verandert!
stuurt


Lina was al klaar dus ging ze even een badje nemen en haar voor haar man opmaken.
Ze wou laten zien dat ze hem vertrouwd en haar maagdelijkheid aan hem geven.

Ze deed voor dat ze in bad stapten al het warm eten in de oven, dat het warm bleef.

Ze ging nadat ze het eten had opgebergt in bad.
Ze relaxte en viel bijna in slaap toen dat Nail binnenkwam.

Lina: NAAAAAIIIIILLL
Nail: Ohhhh

Hij draaide zich snel om,

Lina: Kun je niet kloppen soms??
Nail: Sorry a Lina!; jij moest bahdak de deur op slot doen.
Lina: Zehma je wist niet dat ik in bad zat; laat me nu even met rust wil je??
Nail: Pff, jaja!!

Hij stapte kwaad naar buiten, maar dat interesseerde Lina niet meer.
Door hem is dit allemaal begonnen vond ze.
Ze zag zelf niet in dat ze zelf in de fout was.

Ze maakte zich op en ging naar beneden het was intussen al heeel donker en ze was wel bezorgt want Karim was er nog altijd niet.

Lina: Nail, heb je zin om eventjes naar je tante te gaan. Karim is er nog altijd niet.
Nail: Ben je bezorgt?
Lina: Nee!!, gewoon ik wil mn schoonmoeder nog eens zien.

Ze gingen samen de deur uit en Lina stapte na Nail de auto in.

Nail:
Wilii ze zag er prachtiger uit nu ze haar had opgemaakt.
Ze was bezorgt om Karim,, al gaf ze het niet toe.
Ik wist wel beter! Ze hield van hem.
En daarjuist,, Pff!! Daar gaat mijn kans iets te hebben met haar.

Eenmaal aangekomen ging Nail eerst naar binnen en Lina volgde zijn pad.
Karims familie waren verrast me te zien, en zeker nog met Nail.
Nail vroeg waar Karim was, de zus van Karim, Amber antwoordde dat hij samen met haar broer Marouan weg waren gegaan.
Amber besloot hen af te zetten daar.
Lina zag een mooi geklede man met een prachtig meisje spreken.
Wacht eventjes?!
Die mooi geklede man is Karim.
Ze keek hoe hij in haar auto in stapte.

* 

*Serina*: Lina wou een excuus vinden om zehma met Karim samen te zijn; en dat ze geen schuldgevoelens heeft, maar ze beseft eindelijk dat Na'il maar een player is en daarom gaat ze in dit stukje moeite beginnen te doen.
Ohja; ze heeft ook schrik dat Karim haar gaat verlaten.

En meisjes: Voor de verwarring, Bij het vorige stukje riep iemand Karim's naam maar het was niet Lina, het is iemand anders. 
Kzal in het volgende stukje alles uitleggen :tong uitsteken: 


NoNi: Don't forget about us yek :knipoog: 
l.o.v.e. U.u.*/__ imane

----------


## MaGiCaL_StaR

he he werd tijd man.. hahaha
maar tog nog een stukjuuuh  :grote grijns:

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

*Karimmmm!!!


Karim keek naar achter en zag Aya; 

Aya: Je bent je gsm op de tafel vergeten in de club.
Karim: Oh dankje Aya; was je op zoek naar me?
Aya: Ja; mijn vriendin zei dat je niet zo ver woonde van mijn nichtje, en ik moest haar afhalen, en nadat ik haar heb afgehaalt zag ik je hier ineens.
Karim: Ja, moehim; nog eens dankje. Maar ik ga nu wel weer, yek!
Aya: Ben je helemaal alleen Karim?
Karim: Euhm, ja,, waarom?
Aya: Kom, stap in. Ik zet je wel af!
Karim: Euhm hoeft niet hoor
Aya: Jaweeeel; komaan, men auto staat daar!

Hij liep verder met Aya naar haar auto, en zag een meisje, hij kwam haar heeeel bekend voor.

Aya: Karim, dit is...* 



Een klein stukje speciaal voor *MaGiCaL_StaR*

Kusjeuhh!! Ik ga nu wel slapen :knipoog:  Ik schrijf later wel verder!


Imane/__

----------


## orka-ogen

het zij heel mooie vervolgjes maar dat wist je al he

ja ik blijf mijn woorden maar herhalen want van al die mooie vervolgjes kom ik woorde te kort om je te complementeren...

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

Dankjewel *orka-ogen*

Je laat me blozen  :tong uitsteken:   :grote grijns: 

Love Uu all!!

-xx-xx-xx-

----------


## noniii

Ejz  ...




Echt een Prachtig Vervolgje...


Mr K wil Snel Verder Lezen!!!...


Dus Schrijf Snel Verderrrr Zinake!! :d


Grtj ImNo --*Don't Forget About Us [idd] 

kuUsSies

----------


## sweet_girl*5

goed vervolgje.. schryf snel door!! 

kiss

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

*Aya : Karim, dit is Yousrah ; mijn nichtje.

Yousrah keek verward naar Karim, ze snapte er duidelijk ook niets van.

Yousrah: Eeuhm, wat doe je hier?
Karim: Wat bedoel je?
Yousrah: Moet je niet met Lina zijn?
Aya: Euhm, Lina???
Yousrah: Aya, laat het maar.
Aya: Ik moet het niet weten 

Aya: Waar moet ik je afzetten,, of kom je met ons mee?
Karim: Telt het aanbod nog?
Aya: Tuurlijk!
Karim: Ach waarom ook niet

Yousrah:
Och,, waar is de engeltje naartoe, de engeltje die trouw was aan zijn vrouw.
Zie, ik wist dat hij niet gelukkig was met Lina; anders zou hij niet met ons mee gaan toch?!
En hij zag er zo goed uit, DAMN!!
Ik zou er alles om doen hem te strikken.
Ik wil hem als MIJN man,, ik wil hem!!
Ik wil hem en zal hem krijgen!!!!!!!

Ze kwamen aan in een rustig buurtje; Aya deed eerst open en dan volgde Yousrah,, Karim twijfelde wel even.

Karim:
Zou ik dit wel doen?,, ik bedoel kijk; ze willen me heel duidelijk.
En Lina; wil ik haar wel bedriegen.
Ik heb nog niets gedaan,, maar ik kan me moeilijk inhouden en zeker met zon meisjes.
Aya en Yousrah hadden veel van elkaar; ze waren beiden sluw maar dat maakte ze enorm sexy.
Ze hadden allebei mooi lange bruine benen, en over hun lichaam moest hij niet eens spreken.
Lang smal, mooi kontje.
Lina; was ook mooi gebouwd, maar ze was volslank.
Aya en Yousrah waren slank; ik val daar normaal niet op. 
Maar dit was niet normaal, pfff; Ik wil dit niet doen maar aan de andere kant moet ik dit doen.
Ze keken me beiden sexy en verleidend aan.
Aya vroeg of ik niet naar binnen wou,
Ik kom was mijn antwoord.

Het appartement was mooi ingericht; 
Aya ging iets halen om te drinken.

Yousrah: Nou, hoe gaat het met je, Karim.

Ze zei mn naam heel verleidend, het liefst wou ik op haar springen en haar zoenen, maar ik mocht het niet.
In plaats van haar te betasten antwoordde ik normaal.

Karim: Goed, goed,, en me uu?
Yousrah: Nou je kent dat h, Marokko; plezierr enz.
Karim: Ja.

Ze ging dichter bij hem zitten en ineens ging zijn gsm af.
Anoniem, wie zou dat zijn!,, hij besloot niet op te nemen.
In plaats daarvan begon hij Yousrahs spelletje mee te spelen en begon haar blote benen te strelen.

Yousrah: Mmmm
Karim: Je ziet er goed uit lieverd.
Yousrah: Jij ook schatje.

Hij was Lina haar gedrag beu; elke vrouw zou blij zijn met hem, en Lina zag dat maar niet.
Hij heeft haar tijd gegeven, hij heeft haar genoeg kansen gegeven.
Wat hij natuurlijk niet wist is dat Lina spijt van haar gedrag had en het goed wou maken* 


ImNo* Don't forget about us!!



Hier een stukje speciaal voor *orka-ogen*,*noniii* en *sweet_girl*5* ..



Kisiiess!!

----------


## sweet_girl*5

zooo spannend meid!! 
je kan egt goed schryve ..  :Smilie: 
schryf snel door zou ik zegge....

big kisses

----------


## miss123

[GLOW=blue]HeY 

SoO SpaNnENd !!!! LaAt OnS NieT Te lanG WachTen He


xxxkusjexxxkusjexxx


Karima [/GLOW]

----------


## aubergine

[GLOW=blue]*Heej zina je schrijft prachtig. Hopelijk volgt er weer snel een vervolg*    [/GLOW]

----------


## noniii

Ejz  ....



amaiiii ZOetje 


Wist niet dat je Zoveel Talent had met Schrijven ....




Echt Een Kei Spannend Vervolgje...


Hoop Dat je Nog Lang Doorgaat  :tong uitsteken:  ...



Mr Uu Fan's Ni Vergete Te Belonen Met:[V]ervolgjes....


Kan Ni W8te Op het Vervolg 


Grtj ImNo KuUsSies


Don't Forget About Us (wink)

----------


## MaGiCaL_StaR

O MIJN GOD!! 
J MOET EGT VERDER WOW!!

----------


## *MissyN*

:love:  je vervolgjuhs waren perfect..
echt spannend..
hopelijk ga je snel verder..
kan niet wachten op een vervolgjuh..

----------


## fatima0611

Je hebt super goeie vervolgjes geschreven!!  :wow:   :wohaa: 

Snel voortdoen!!  :grote grijns:   :jumping:  
Je verhaal is gewoon PRACHTIG!!  :ole: 

Dikke zoentjes  :blauwe kus:  
Fatima :belgie:

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

_Zoooo 
Ik heb veel gemist!! 
Ik wacht totdat de boel hier wat is afgekoeld en dan ga ik er helemaal voor zitten. Heb ik extra veel te lezen  

Take Care,

Leyla._

----------


## orka-ogen

n woord:


WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUWWWWWWW

echt prachtig

en schrijf nu snel een vervolg want je hebt me echt betoverd met je schrijf talent
nu wacht ik vol spanning op je vervolgje
petje af voor jou

 :petaf:   :petaf:   :petaf:   :petaf:   :petaf:   :petaf:   :petaf:   :petaf:

----------


## miss123

[GLOW=red]Ewa ZinaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAA we wachte !!!mwaaaaaaaah doeii karimaaa[/GLOW]

----------


## Serina

mooi

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

*Aya kwam terug naar binnen met een fles wijn.

Karim verschoot omdat hij het nooit had verwacht van haar,, maar hij ging er verder geen problemen van maken, hij wou de spelbreker niet zijn.

Ze schonk 3glaasjes in, deelde ze uit.
En speelde met haar vinger aan de bovenkant van haar glas.
Karim bekeek haar aandachtig, hij had niet door dat zij zag dat hij haar aandachtig bekeek.

Aya: Karim,, waarom zit je me aan te kijken,; ben ik soms aantrekkelijk?
Karim: Je zou het eens moeten weten!
Aya: Amaii; wat heb je met hem gedaan Yousrah?
Yousrah: Nog niets!!
Aya: Ewa drink Karim!!
Karim: Jaja

Hij dronk zijn glas leeg, en het duurde niet lang voor Aya het vulde.
Glas na glas, fles na fles.
Karim werd stomdronken en Yousrahs plan werd bijna voltooid.

De bel ging,, Aya ging naar beneden en kwam terug met een jongen;

Aya: Dit is een vriend van me,, kga eventjes naar de kamer h

Ze ging samen met haar vriend naar de andere kamer, Yousrah keek Karim verleidend aan.

Yousrah: Gaan we ook naar een kamer?
Karim: Huh,, ahh okiii (hij was zo zat, dat hij niet wist wat hij ging doen)

Ze gingen samen naar een ander slaapkamer.

Yousrah zette een nummer op en ging op het bed liggen.

Yousrah: Nou, op wat wacht je?
Karim: Huh?

Ze trok hem naast haar en begon hem vurig in zijn nek te zoenen.
Ze ging van zijn nek naar zijn mond, ze deed haar topje uit en Karim trok zijn hemdje uit.

Ze kuste zijn mooi bovenlichaam; hij deed zijn broek uit.
En hij zat daar in boxershort,, ze bekeek zijn lekker lijf.
En stond op; ze deed haar broek uit, ze zat alleen ik haar Bh en haar onderbroekje.
Allebei minuscuul maar daar hield Karim wel van.
Ze probeerde hem op te geilen, hij kon er niet meer tegen en trok haar op hem, hij verschoof haar en ging op haar liggen.
Hij ging in en uit haar, ze genoten volop en na een 10-tal minuten was hij uitgeput;


Ze vielen beiden in slaap naast elkaar,, hij werd door de zonnestralen gewekt.

Hij keek naar Yousrah,, en alles kwam terug in hem op.
Alles wat hij had gedaan; hij had Lina bedrogen,, zonder enige mededogen. 

Karim: 
Wat heb ik gedaan?!!!
Mijn vrouwtje meskiena zit nu in het strandhuisje,, ze had dit niet verdient; Ik ben een klootzak!! Zonder twijfels..
Eerst mijn eigen dronken laten voeren, en dan nog dit!! Ik ben in Yousrahs val getrapt; ze wou dit allemaal.
Zij heeft me dronken gevoerd en ze heeft me gebruikt.
Ze wist goed genoeg dat ik met Lina ben.
Van Aya had ik dit nog kunnen verwachten, ze wist niet dat ik een vrouwtje had. 
Maar Yousrah wist dit!!
Ik moet hier weg!!!!!!

Hij stond op,, hij zocht zijn kleren en deed ze aan.
Op het moment dat hij zijn broek aandeed stond Yousrah op.

Yousrah: Schatje,, wat is er? Kom terug naast me!
Karim: Jij, hou je mond vieze hoer!
Yousrah: Wat?!
Karim: Je hebt me goed gehoord,, kankerwijf!! Kowed Meni( trap het van me af)!!!
Yousrah: Ben je mijn verwenpartij vergeten oula?
Karim: Verwenpartij,, kowed vieze kahbaa!!,, je heb me mijn vrouw doen bedriegen.
Yousrah: Nou,, jij wou dit ook,, geef toe; en euhmm; wat is nu het probleem? Ik heb je gewoon gegeven wat je wou.
Karim: Ik wil je nu niet,, morgen niet,, NOOIT niet!!; Je bent maar een goedkope slet. Ik ben nog niet zo laag gevallen om jou te willen.
Yousrah: Ooohh zit dat zoo!! Gisteren vond je me niet zo goedkoop h; toen je op me lag h!
Karim: Ik was dronken,, je hebt me dronken gevoerd; Ik ben in je rotplan getrapt,, vieze slet!
Yousrah: Nou als dat zo zit h; Ik denk dat Lina dit graag zou willen horen. Niet?!
Karim: Je zet geen stap naar haar,, BEGREPEN!!!!

Hij pakte haar aan haar kraag en Yousrah begon te roepen.

Yousrah: BLIJF VAN ME AF,, KLOOTZAAAAKK!!

Aya stapte verward de kamer binnen en zag de kwade Karim Yousrah vasthouden.

Aya: Awilii!! wa is hier aan de hand??!
Yousrah: Hij wou me slagen!
Karim: Nee,, ik ging je niet slagen; ik raak geen vieze hoeren aan!!!
Yourah: Ik ben geen hoer!
Karim: Je durft nog te ontkennen,, vieze kankerhoer!!!!! Kowed menii (trap het van me af)!
En jij slet,, geen woord h...

Hij stapte de voordeur uit en begon te lopen naar zijn moeders huis.

Aya: Wat heb je met hem gedaan?
Yousrah: Hij heeft een vrouw,,
Aya: Idioot dat je bent,, zou je het zelf willen als je man zat te rotzooien met een ander vrouw?
Yousrah: Euhm..
Aya: Je bent echt ongelooflijk,, en je wist dit dan nog wel; hoe zal die arme vrouw zich voelen nu?!
Yousrah: Ze weet het niet,, nog niet.
Aya: Maak het in ieder geval niet NOG erger h!
Yousrah: Ik ga haar gewoonweg de waarheid over dit geval vertellen.
Aya: Je doet maar,, maar ik zeg je dit maar. Ze gaat jouw de schuld geven,, misschien is dit allemaal wel jouw schuld.. Maar jij moet je uit deze shit halen,, Yousrah.* 


Meisjes SORRY SORRY SORRY dat ik niet snel heb geschreven,, maar ik was aan het verhuizen,, en had dus geen internet,, ik heb al vervolgjes geschreven,, dus als ik meer dan 2 of 3 reacties zie,, stuur ik vervolg op :knipoog:  
BELOOOFTT!!; ik hoop dat jullie deze vervolgjes leuk en spannend vinden; want heb men best gedaan!!


Doeg!

----------


## miss123

[GLOW=limegreen]Belangelijke vervOlg Willie ik kan niet wachten op de volgendeeee Moehim doei en vele kusje XxX Karima[/GLOW]

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

*Karim: 
Wat moet ik nu doen? Ik heb haar bedrogen; ik kan niet naar haar gaan. 
Ik kan het niet over mijn hart krijgen mijn lieve Lina te zien.

Hij begon te huilen,, en veegde zijn tranen af omdat hij aan de deur stond.
Hij had de sleutels nog,, dus deed de deur open en ging automatisch naar zijn kamer.
Hij ging op zijn bed liggen,, en bleef daar de hele nacht liggen.

Lina: 
Ik zag hem echt in die auto stappen, met die meid; en wie is dat meisje daarvoor; is dat niet Yousrah. 
Wat doet die tering in die auto; en waarom stapt Karim in die auto?

Lina: Nail, heb je dat ook gezien?
Nail: Euhm,, jaa! Wat is hij aan het doen?
Lina: Misschien kwamen ze hem gewoon ophalen voor een lift?
Nail: Ja misschien.
Lina: Heb je je telefoon bij?
Nail: Ohnee; shit!
Lina: Moehim,, thuis ga ik hem wel opbellen!

Nail:
Die klootzak,, natuurlijk wist ik wat Karim ging doen die gluiperd,, is ntje niet genoeg; en dan nog zon ntje zoals Lina. 
Pff, die gast blijft me maar verbazen!!

Lina:
Ik besloot naar huis te gaan,, ik belde naar Karim,, anoniem,, anders had ik kans dat hij niet opnam.
Niemand nam op; pff.. kzal wel zien,, binnen een half uurtje.

Ze ging in de zetel zitten,, en viel in slaap.

Nail zag haar en gaf haar een kus op haar voorhoofd.

De volgende dag stond Nail vroeg op en pakte de telefoon uit Linas handen.
Hij belde naar Karim; hij was nog altijd niet terug; en Nail wist dat het Lina veel pijn deed in haar hart.

Wat hij niet wist was,, dat de gsm nog op priv stond; en dat Karim daarom niet opnam.

Iemand belde aan de voordeur.
Nail ging kijken,, of dat het Karim was.
Het bleek Karim helemaal niet te zijn,, maar wel een meisje.
Ze zag er wel goed uit,, hl goed zelfs.

Nail deed open,, hij had niet eens door dat hij in zijn boxershort zat.
Maar hij zag dat het meisje hem de hele tijd aan het begluren was.

Nail:
Pff,, dit was zon typische Marokkaanse hoer/slet.
Ze keek de hele tijd naar mijn bloot bovenlijf, alatiff!!
Goedkoop wijf,, man!

Meisje: Hejj,, ik ben Yousrah.
Nail: Ik Nail,, wie ben je?
Meisje: Euhm,, dit is nogal gnant, laten we het zo stellen dat ik Karims compagnie was gisterenavond.
Lina: Karim,, (bij de naam Karim,, kwam Lina al snel aangelopen.),, Yousrah! ,, wat doe je hier?
Yousrah: Shouf,, ik wil je gewoon laten zien wat voor man je hebt!
Lina: Wat bedoel je daarmee?
Yousrah: Ik zal het je laten zien,, (ze pakte haar camcorder en liet haar de meest genante beelden zien.)

Lina verstijfde meteen en begon te huilen.

Yousrah: Lina,, je verdient beter.
Lina: UIT MIJN HUIS,, VIEZE SERPENT,, IK WIL JE NOOIT MEER VAN MIJN LEVEN ZIEN,, HOERRR!!!!!!!!!!!!

Uit schrik aangevallen te worden,, trapte ze het af.

Lina echter stortte in,, en Nail pakte haar op en legde haar op de zetel.

Lina: Waarom doet hij me dit aan,, Nail.
Nail: Omdat hij een loser is die niet weet wat hij heeft!
Maar hij komt geen stap dichter bij u 

Karim:
Ik viel op een gegeven moment in slaap en werd pas de volgende ochtend wakker door mijn gsm gerinkel; anoniem; zou ik opnemen?

Pff,, hij had bahdak geen zin om op te nemen; en als het dringend was had die persoon niet anoniem gebeld.

Hij besloot om niet verder te slapen,, enkel zijn geweten liet hem dat niet toe.
Hij voelde zich enorm schuldig tegenover Lina..

Hij ging eerst de badkamer in,, douchte snel en ging dan de trap af,, richting de eetkamer.
Zijn moeder zat al in de keuken.

Karim: Salaam a ma.
Mama: Salaam weldie,, ki dayer? (Hallo zoon, hoe gaat het?)
Karim: Alhmdlh,, en met uu?
Mama: hmdlh hmdlh,, ahja Lina is gisteren langsgekomen,, 
Karim: Lina?!,, maar waarom
Mama: Ze vroeg achter je,, ze was enorm bezorgt om je,, ze besloot je zelf op te zoeken.. Je hebt echt een schat van een vrouw; je hebt echt geluk met haar,, a weldie!
Karim: Dat weet ik a ma,, dat weet ik!!
Mama: Ewa,, schnoe andek? (wat heb je?)
Karim: Niets; heb gewoon nog slaap.
Mama: Ewa,, dat komt ervan als je pas in de midden van de nacht thuis komt h!!
Karim: Beslama,, yemma
Mama: A wlidie;(mijn zoon waar ga je naartoe?
Karim: Naar mijn vrouwtje!
Mama: Selmi a liha!(groet haar voor me!)

Hij stapte zijn auto in en vertrok naar Lina,, onderweg dacht hij na wat hij ging zeggen tegen haar.

Hij wilde natuurlijk niet liegen tegen haar,, het zou ooit uitkomen maar wilde haar niet kwetsen.

Hij stapte uit de auto,, hij deed de deur open. Hij hoorde geschreeuw; hij verschoot en liep verder naar de woonkamer; hij zag Nail; hij wilde verder gaan,, maar Nail hield hem tegen.* 

Dit is vr uu *miss123*

Doeg!

----------


## bredameid

ga snel verder

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

*Karim: Wat is er? Wie is er aan het wenen?
Nail: Klootzak,, schmet,, weet je niet eens wat je hebt gedaan. Is Lina niet genoeg?

Karim begon ineens te huilen;

Nail: Wat ben je aan het doen? Je wou toch zehma de stoere uithangen,, zehma 1 is niet genoeg; waarom ben je dan aan het huilen. Wolah,, Zwaaaaaaaare schmeta,, 
Karim: Laat me naar binnen gaan,, ik wil haar zien.
Nail: ta kowed men ha, ok(trap het af van haar, ok); ze wilt je niet zien!!! Je bent haar niet waard!!!
Karim: Laat me,, ze is mijn vrouw,, ik wil het uitleggen!
Nail: Wat wil je uitleggen, dat je op een andere meid aan het wippen was,, of dat je een zware loser bent?

Karim werd boos, en duwde Nail met al zijn kracht van hem af.

Hij liep verder,, en zag dat Lina op de zetel zat,, ze zag er beroerd uit; ze was duidelijk uitgehuild en verdrietig.

Karim: Lieverd,, sorry Lina

Hij liep op haar af,, en wilde haar omhelsen.

Lina: Kowed menii,, zei ze al huilend.
Karim: Ik heb er zwaar spijt van,, Lina echt waar!!
Lina: Wist je dat ik mezelf speciaal voor je had opgemaakt, en dat ik mijn eigen speciaal voor u had uitgesloofd in de keuken?
Karim: Ik hou van je Lina!!!,, ik hou niet van Yousrah; jij bent de enige voor me!
Lina: Waarom toon je het me dan niet h,, klootzak!
Nail: Kowed menha; ewa snel een beetje!!!!!!!!
Karim: Ewa,, trap het gij; moei uw eigen niet!
Lina: Hij mag zich zoveel moeien als hij wil; hij is niet eens mn man en toch was hij altijd voor me klaar!! Dat kan ik niet van u zeggen h. 
Karim: Zinaaa,, je weet niet hoeveel je voor me betekent?
Lina: Ewa,, waarom doe je me dit dan aan?
Karim: Ik was dronken, 
Ze had me opgegeild; ze ging me normaal alleen afzetten thuis.
Lina: Ewa,, geil u zelf op,, want ik ga bij je weg!!! 

Karim: Nee Lina,, schatje,, hobi(hartje); ik zou kapot zijn; verlaat me niet! 
Lina: Kapotter dan mij gaat niet meer Karim!

Karim was sprakeloos,, hij wist dat Lina gekwetst was. En hij wist nog beter dat ze dat helemaal niet had verdient.

Karim: Sorry,, lieverd; fluisterde voor hij voor hij uit het huis liep,, hij liep naar de auto; en hij reed naar zijn moeders huis.

Daar aangekomen,, ging hij naar zijn kamer.
Hij wist goed genoeg dat hij het totaal had verpest.
Hij deed zijn gordijnen toe,, en ging op zijn bed liggen. Hij begon te huilen,, hij zat echt in de put. 

Karim: 
Allemaal door die vieze Yousrah.
Ja Yousrah,, zij heeft hier allemaal voor gezorgd.
Wat ben ik aan het doen,, ik heb hier ook voor gezorgd; ik had nooit moeten drinken, ik had nooit in Yousrahs val moeten trappen.
Ik had een prachtige vrouw en ik heb het verpest bij haar.

Iemand klopte op de deur.*

----------


## aubergine

[GLOW=limegreen]*Wow wat spannend ga snel verder zinaaaaa*  [/GLOW]

----------


## MaGiCaL_StaR

shiiit kan niet w8en op het volgendee..!!

----------


## noniii

Ejz ...


Imaniiie!!!! Prachtige Vervolgjesssss !!!!!!!! :tong uitsteken: 



Schrijf Snel Verderrrrr ...

Kan niii W8te :d


Grtjz ImNo...


[kZal je misse !!!! Mh Sister kUusSiiies]

----------


## miss123

Amaai Speciaal VoOr My haha Bedankt En Ik Kan niEt WachtEn Op HeT VolGende VervOlgje !!!!! Moehiim Doeiii Karima XXxxXX kussie

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

*Karim: Kowdoe!(trap het)!
Marouan: Wilii; schnoe endek?(wat heb je?)
Karim: Jij rotzak, door u ben ik grotendeels mijn vrouw kwijt!!
Marouan: Wat zit je nu weer te zeiken?
Karim: Mijn leven, mijn Lina, mijn alles is weg!! 
Marouan: Wat?!
Karim: Ik heb haar bedrogen met het nichtje van Aya.
Marouan: Aya? Het meisje van het club?
Karim: Ja zij!
Marouan: Ah sahbi, waar zaten jou gedachtes?
Karim: Ik weet het niet a Marouan,, ik ben haar kwijt! Ze weet het.
Marouan: Ewa,, maak het goed met haar h!!
Karim: Zehma ze wilt dat?!
Marouan: Ik zal wel met haar praten,, het is toch je fout echt niet h?! Ik wil geen devils advocate spelen h. 
Karim: Yousrah heeft me dronken gevoerd,, wolah ik wou haar niet bedriegen!
Marouan: Weet ik,, dat is niets voor jou!


Karim: 
Marouan ging zehma het boeltje redden,, ik ben er zeker van dat hij het nog erger gaat maken dan dat het al is!!
Lina gaat van me scheiden en dat moet ik accepteren.

Marouan kreeg de sleutels van Karims auto,, en reed naar Linas vakantiehuisje.
Toen hij daar was aangekomen belde hij aan de voordeur.
Nail deed de deur open.

Nail: Marouan,, wat doe je hier? Het is niet echt het moment,
Marouan: Ik ben op het gepaste moment gekomen, Nail.
Lina: Wie is daar,, Nail?

Ze stapten samen de woonkamer binnen naar Lina,

Nail: Gewoon mijn neefje, Marouan,, aan wat heb ik dit bezoekje te danken?
Marouan: Ik kom niet voor jou,, maar wel voor Lina.
Lina: Voor mij?!
Marouan: Je weet echt niet hoe kapot Karim hiervan is.
Lina: Ik moet niets meer van hem weten.
Marouan: Komaan Lina,, vergeef het hem!
Lina: Kijk,, ik hoef ten eerste niemand te vergeven, en ten tweede als je trouw was aan je vrouwtje en zij zou je bedriegen,, zou je het haar zomaar vergeven,, doen alsof er niets is gebeurt; en als je haar ziet zou je niet aan die affaire denken? 
Marouan: Ik zie wat je bedoelt, maar hij was dronken!
Lina: Hij heeft daar voor gekozen h,, om te drinken. En ik weet niet hoe het met jou zit maar ik vind het feit dat hij gedronken heeft de situatie nog verergerd.
Marouan: Ik weet het,, Lina,, smahli. Ik had niet moeten aanvallen
Lina: Nee,, melhish,, je hebt me niets misdaan,, en het is je broer h! Zou het zelfde gedaan hebben.
Marouan: Lina,, het enige wat ik nog er aan wil toevoegen is dat hij er echt spijt van heeft echt waar. Hij is er echt kapot van	!

Met die laatste woorden verliet hij de woonkamer en stapte de voordeur uit.

Nail: Gaat het lieverd?
Lina: Nou,, pff, ik voel me zo minderwaardig. Ik voel me zo tweedehands.
Nail: Lina!!,, Ik zeg het u, je bent niet minderwaardig,, ik zou alles doen,, om je aan mijn zijde te hebben.Nog nooit heb ik zon vrouw gezien,, je bent niet tweedehands. Karim is tweedehands. Hij weet niet wat hij had!!

Na'il:
Waarom deed hij daar zo'n pijn, het deed me zoveel zeer haar zo verdrietig te zien,, hij weet niet hoeveel geluk hij heeft!
Ik zou alles doen om haar als mijn enige te hebben.
Dat is het,, ik zou alles doen,, ik ga alles doen! Nooit meer gaat hij haar pijn doen,, want hij gaat nooit meer met hem zijn. Ik zal er tenminste alles voor doen,, dat hij niet meer met haar gaat zijn,, ook al verlies ik mijn neef.

Marouan kwam aan thuis en deed de deur open.
Karim rende de trappen af,, en liep naar de voordeur.

Karim: En?
Marouan: Ze is echt gekwetst a sahbi;
Karim: Awilii,, zeg me dat je de situatie niet nog erger hebt gemaakt dan dat het al is.
Marouan: Nee,, ik heb zelf medelijden met dat arm meisje!
Karim: Jij ook al?!
Marouan: Sorry h,, maar waar zat je verstand? Ze is een bent de nes(goed meisje),, beter dan haar ga je niet meer vinden hoor. Ze is mooi en betrouwbaar!
Karim: Wrijf het nog maar in!!,, Safii laat me,, ik ga mijn kaboes(wapen) halen,, en Yousrah doodschieten!!
Marouan: Ben je gek a sahbi,, denk je dat je zo Lina kunt terug winnen,, ze gaat je noooit meer terug willen als je iemand hebt neergeschoten,, ook al is dat Yousrah!
Karim: Ik moet haar terug pakken,, die vieze kahba!!
Marouan: Ewa,, als je haar terug wilt pakken,, pak haar dan slim aan!
Karim: Hoe?
Marouan: Safii,, ik heb een idee; (Hij vertelde zijn plan aan Karim,, en Karim omhelsde zijn broer,, omdat hij zo'n goed plan had)

Marouan maakte zich helemaal op,, hij zag er echt goed uit.
Armani broek,, armani shirt,, lekker geurtje,, haar goed,, hij leek op Karim,, hij was enkel ietsje bruiner dan hem. 
Hij reed naar de club,, kwam aan,, stapte uit,, ging naar binnen,, elk meisje keek zoals gewoonlijk naar hem. Hij genoot altijd wel van de aandacht.* 


Heeejj: Terug vr *miss123*, *noniii* en *aubergine*;


Dankjeee *miss123*  :Iluvu:

----------


## fatima0611

:wow:   :schok:   :wow:   :schok:   :wow:   :schok:   :wow:   :oog:  

Amai, uw verhaal is overdreven spannend!!  :grote grijns: 
Verderschrijven!!  :hihi:  


Fatima  :belgie:

----------


## miss123

ThnX Amaaaai Egt altijd kei zwaaar ik kan niet wachten op het volgende stukkie Willie ik hoop dat die yousra gaat afzien !!!!Moehim Doeii En vele Kusjes XxxxX Karimaa

----------


## noniii

Echt OngelOoflijk gOe  :tong uitsteken:  !!!!


Echt keiii Spannend Verhaal!!! 



Snel Verderrr Schrijve  :tong uitsteken:  Imaniiie!!!


CiaO kUusSiies

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

*Hij zag Yousrah,, Karim had haar ooit eens voorgesteld aan hem,, maar hij was er bijna zeker van dat zij hem al vergeten was.

Hij liep haar richting op,, vroeg of ze iets wilde drinken,, al de meisjes keken jaloers naar haar,, hij bestelde drank voor beide.

Marouan: Ewa zina,, wat doet zo'n mooi meisje op een plek als hier?
Yousrah: Wat bedoel je? Dit is toch de max!
Marouan: Ik bedoel,, wat doe je hier op deze plek,, als je nu met me alleen kunt zijn!!
Yousrah: Ahh,, ik weet wat je bedoelt,, kijk mijn nichtje is niet in het stad,, de appartement is dus leeg,, wil je daar iets drinken?
Marouan: Maar natuurlijk,, met zo'n schoonheid wil ik nog iets meer doen dan drinken.

Ze giechelde en pakte zijn hand vast,, en gingen samen naar buiten.*


Weet het een klein stukje!! :tong uitsteken:  Mjah,, liever n klein,, dan geen h! :knipoog:

----------


## bredameid

ga snel verder

----------


## sweet_girl*5

woww spannend!! ga snel door aub!! 

xxx

----------


## miss123

Zwaar Zwaar Zwaar Zwaar en nog eens ZWAAAAAAAR kusje Xxx karima

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

*Ze stapten in de auto,, en ze reden naar het appartementje.
Daar aangekomen deed Yousrah de deur open,, 

Marouan: Lieverd,, ga maar alvast; ik ga even iets halen in m'n auto.
Yousrah: Ah ok!!

Hij pakte een zakje,, en ging terug naar binnen.

Marouan: Kijk eens wat ik bij heb!

Hij liet een fles sterke drank zien.

Yousrah: Oh,, lekker!
Marouan: Maar niet zo lekker als jij. 

Hij deed de fles open en schonk voor haar en hem in,, terwijl ze dronk kuste hij haar in haar nek.

Yousrah: Ben aan het drinken,, schatje,, 
Marouan: Je bent zo lekker dat ik niet van je kan blijven,, drink maar verder schatje!!

Ze dronk glas na glas,, hij deed net of hij dronk,, ze werd helemaal dronken.

Marouan: Lekker ding gaan we naar de kamer?
Yousrah: Uh? Ah,, okiii

Yousrah begon hem te kussen en hij stopte haar,, 

Marouan: schatje weet je hoe ik echt heet word?
Yousrah: Neeuh
Marouan: Als je zo lekker begint te strippen.
Yousrah: Ah maar dat kan ik als de beste h

Ze begon te strippen en hij trok foto's- met zijn gsm- van haar.
Van elke beweging dat ze maakte had hij een foto van haar.

Ze viel bijna op de grond,, omdat ze zo dronken was.
Hij legde haar op het bed,, en verliet het appartement.

Toen hij aankwam thuis,, liet hij alle fotos zien.

Karim: Die ga ik overal verspreiden,, van haar ouders tot internet.
Marouan: Awilii,, slecht mens

Karim ging slapen,, hij voelde zich iets beter,, maar nog altijd niet top.
Hij wist dat hij Lina hiermee niet mee ging winnen.

Lina:
Waarom denk ik de heletijd aan Karim,, hij heeft me pijn gedaan,, ik wist dat hij niet te vertrouwen was,, maar lag dit niet ook aan mij?
Ik had hem geen sex gegeven,, jongens zouden het nog met een geit doen,, als ze het maar doen. 
En we hadden ruzie gemaakt,, en die ruzie was allemaal mijn fout.
Maar ik zou het niet kunnen,, hem vergeven,, gewoon het gedachte dat die afschuwelijke Yousrah hem had aangeraakt.
Mjahh,, het is vakantie ik ga er gewoon het beste van maken,, en in Belgi zal ik er verdeer over nadenken.
En Na'il had bahdak voorgesteld om naar de playa te gaan,, dus ik ging meteen naar de badkamer me klaarmaken. 
Ik nam een douche en droogde mijn haar,, ik ga het ontkrullen.

Na'il: Lina'tje,, mag ik binnen?
Lina: Kom maar,, 
Na'il: Wilii,, snel a Lina,, je hebt niet eens je kleren aan,, en kleren aandoen voor meisjes!!
Lina: Na'il wat zie je er goed uit
Na'il: Ah oh,, dank je (zei hij al blozend)

Ze verliet de badkamer en ging naar haar kleerkast,, 

Lina:
Damn,, hij zag er erg sexy uit,, hij had een witte hemd aangetrokken en een jeansbroek,, en zijn lekker bruin tintje kwam door zijn shirt er goed uit.
Ik had beter af geweest met Na'il,, hij zou me nooit bedrogen hebben. 
Ik mag er niet aan denken,, kan me beter op mijn kledingstijl fixeren want ik ga wel naast Na'il staan h,, en ik moet er ofwel beter ofwel even goed uitzien als hem.

Ze pakte vanalles uit haar kast,, en stopte bij een prachtig wit jurkje,, het viel tot aan de knien
en had een decolt,, ze paste het aan,, en ze zag er supermooi uit,, ze pakte haar bronzen hieltjes en haar bronzen tasje,, deed wat mascara en lipgloss op,, deed ze beiden in haar tas,, ze liet haar haar los,, lekker steil,, ze zag er glamorous uit,, ze zocht haar gsm,, pakte het deed het in haar tasje,, en ging naar beneden.

Na'il: 
Wilii,, wat duurt het lang,, moehim ik ga al beneden staan.
Juist op het moment dat ik naar mijn klok keek,, kwam ze naar beneden,, wat zag ze er ongelooflijk goed uit!!
Precies een parel,, en ik mag dan nog met haar op stap,, ze zag er echt prachtig uit.
Karim heeft echt een paar vijzen los,, die klootzak,, maar Karim is verleden. 

Na'il: Lina,, je eh, ehh je ziet er prachtig uit!!
Lina: Haha,, yeah right!
Na'il: Nee echt,, je hebt me sprakeloos gemaakt...
Lina: Kom gekkie,, laten we gaan.* 

Ik heb n extra lang gevolgje opgestuurd,, omdat k de woensdag nr Maroc. ben; heb daar ook internet dus zal als ik ben aangekomen terugschrijven,, BELOOFT!! :tong uitsteken: 



-xxx-
Imane

----------


## SanaaB.

MOOOOIII

ga verder .....

----------


## noniii

Wjw Imaniiie 


Uu Verhaaltje hft me Echt zOt gmkt ...!!!!!


Schrijf Hl Snel Verderrrrr!!!! h 



misSs Uu Girl!!


Grtjz ImNo

----------


## Diamanda

Prachtig verhaal!

Echt subliem!!!

Doe zo verder meisje!!!!



xxx
Diamanda

----------


## miss123

HeY Kan ik NoG Een Kleine (groot) Vervolgje VerwacHten I Hope So !!!! Moehim Doeiii en veel plezier onderweg naar en in Marokko e Karimaaa Boessa

----------


## aubergine

[GLOW=purple]*Heej zina een prettige vakantie. We hopen als je in maroc bent dat je dan snel weer vervolgjes kunt plaatsen*  [/GLOW]

----------


## sweet_girl*5

mooii vervolgjj 

xx

----------


## orka-ogen

Sorry dat ik lang niet heb gereageerd , het is nu periode van vakantie en zoals velen ben ik ook op vakantie gegaan ben net terug.

ik vind de vervolgjes super mooi, hopelijk moeten we niet lang wachten voor vervolgjes.....  :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :Iluvu:   :Iluvu:   :Iluvu:   :Iluvu:   :Iluvu:

----------


## Imane Alaoui

heey meid ...verhaal van jou is gewoon super gaa zekr weten door...

----------


## Ri-mocro

hey waneer ga je nou eens verder  :frons: 
want mis je verhaal echt is echt mijn favoriete verhaal hier op maroc.nl
hij is echt super nou veel plezier nog op je vakantie
hele dikke zoen X

----------


## MaGiCaL_StaR

kan niet w8en op een ander vervolgje  :maf2:

----------


## samrake

salaam,nieuwe fan hoor mooi verhaal hoor
maar ga gauw verder want wil echt verder lezen kuss kuss samrakeuh

----------


## sweet_girl*5

nog steeds aan het wachten op een vervolgje!  :frons:

----------


## aubergine

[GLOW=limegreen]Pfffffffff een maand verder en nog geen vervolg. Ben je nog op vakantie??  [/GLOW]

----------


## d_nja

ja joh...je laat ons wel lang in spanning!
hoop snel weer op een vervolgje.

kus

----------


## sweet_girl*5

EEN VERVOLGJE PLEASSSS!!!  :grote grijns:  je houdt ons echt in spanning! 


'xx

----------


## noniii

Ejz 


Meiden ... 

Imane heeft mij Gistere Verteld dat ze 1 van deze dage 

Een Vervolgjh Zou plaatsen ,, HOop dat ze Zich aan die belofte houd eh 

Ze hft Ons al lang Gng Late W8te  :tong uitsteken:  :d 


Grtjz nOra

----------


## aubergine

> _Geplaatst door noniii_ 
> *Ejz 
> 
> 
> Meiden ... 
> 
> Imane heeft mij Gistere Verteld dat ze 1 van deze dage 
> 
> Een Vervolgjh Zou plaatsen ,, HOop dat ze Zich aan die belofte houd eh 
> ...


[GLOW=limegreen]i hope soooooooooo[/GLOW]

----------


## Fara_Nadoriatje

ga snel verder meid

----------


## sweet_girl*5

NOG STEEDS GEEN NIEUW VERVOLGJ???? 

 :frons:  :frons:

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

Na'il:
We gingen naar buiten,,
stapten m'n auto in.
En reden naar Tanger;
daar aangekomen,, parkeerde we en gingen naar de playa.

Ik had bij een leuk en gezellig restaurantje geboekt.

Lina was duidelijk verschoten,, want er zaten enkel van die rijkeluismensen in.

Lina: 
Hij bracht me naar een extreeeeeeeeeem duuuur restau; 
toen ik vroeg of het niet duur ging uitkomen voor hm,,
zei hij enkel JIJ BENT AL HET GELD WAARD.

Zoiets had Karim nooit verteld.
Karim,, wat dacht ik veel aan hem.
Ben ik hem nu niet aan het bedriegen,, 
wat denk ik nu,, hij is met een meisje naar bed gegaan.
En ik maak me gewoon druk om een etentje.
En Bahdak Na'il was een schatje,, 
was ik maar met hem uitgehuwelijkt,,
dan was m'n leven nu zorgeloos.
Of is dat maar een illusie..


Lina besloot te stoppen met de heletijd na te denken; 
en van haar avond te genieten.

Na'il:
Ik staarde de heletijd naar haar,, 
tot ik opmerkte dat ze zich niet op haar gemak begon te voelen.
Ik stopte meteeeeen.

Ajaaaaaaw: ik hou van haar.
Ik wou haar zoene,, maar das was onmogelijk zeker nu!
Ze lachte naar me; wat was ze beeldschoon!
We bespraken elk onderwerp; niets was taboe.
BEHALVE KARIM.
I

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

BEHALVE KARIM;
Hij is m'n neef,, maar ik zou hem kunnen opofferen voor Lina.
Ala klootzak,, wat hij haar had aangedaan!!

Ze verdiende dit ZO hard niet.

Na het eten gingen we wandelen op de playa;
Ze ontmoette paar meisjes,, 
die ze kende van Belgie
Er zat 1 van de meisjes de heletijd aan het staren.
Toen ik haar een hand gaf,, schoof ze iets in mijn handen.
Ik bekeek het papiertje,,
er stond op:

_Mijn nummer: 0475815798; Ikrame_ 


Ala Zieleg wijf; 
ze was wel mooi; 

maar was zoooo GOEDKOOP!

Haar bellen en mijn Prinses opzei duwen?!

Hell No!

Lina:
Awilii,, wat ze me vroegen.

Wie is die jongen.
Ze waren naar m'n trouw gekomen,

dus wisten dat dit niet Karim was.
Ik zei gewoon dat dit Na'il is; en dat Karim ziek was.
En dat ik naar buiten wou,
en dat Karim Na'il verplichten.

Ik moest wel voorzichtig zijn,, want dit waren roddelaars.
En pfff; ik wil niet dat de hele buurt dit te weten komt..


Ik merkte wel op dat Inssaf Na'il enorm aanstaarde.
Idioot BEK terug naar boven.
HIJ IS VAN MIJ!

????
Wat dacht ik nou  :argwaan:  

Ik mocht niet zo denken.
Ik was inmiddels nog met Karim getrouwd.

De meisjes gingen verder,, en Lina hoopte da ze hun mond voor 1keer is gingn houden...


SOORRRRRRYYY dat ik zo lang ni heb geschreven.
Pc kapot;; enz.


SMEEEEEEEHLI.
Ik ga meer proberen te schrijven Zinasss!!

Dankuu da jullie blijven proberen.
Wolah ik schaam mijn eigen  :droef:  





ADIOOOOOSSSSS!!!  :dood:

----------


## aubergine

shokran zina ga snel verder als je verder kan schrijven  :kusgrijs:

----------


## sweet_girl*5

Spannend vervolgje meid!
Kheb egt dit verhaal gemist & zijn vervolgjes  :grote grijns: 

xX

----------


## MaGiCaL_StaR

jaaaaaaa eindelijk, nu n0g 1... haha  :ole:

----------


## orka-ogen

pffffffffffffff na lang wachten dus toch nog een super vervolg,

het was het wachten waard, maar laat nu de vervolgjes wat sneller komen

 :slaap:   :slaap:   :frons:   :student:   :student:   :student:

----------


## *MissyN*

hej sgat...

SORRY .... SORRY
maar I AM BACK..
ik was u niet vergeten..alleen loop ik nu stage in het buitenland en moestheel veel dingentjes regelen..maar ik was u echt niet vergeten...

*Mabrouk Ramadan allemaal*

----------


## aubergine

[GLOW=limegreen]Up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up up  [/GLOW]

----------


## Fara_Nadoriatje

hey meid ga snel verder

----------


## moemoe

NEW FAN!!!

doe voort meid  :knipoog:

----------


## samrake

elabaa zeg waar blijft je vervolgje haiaktie eh  :boos:  
hh nene zet vlug een vervolge je....of anders  :stomp: 
zoentje Samra

----------


## Fara_Nadoriatje

up up up up up up up

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

*Lina:
We bespraken het onderwerp niet,, 
maar wisten beide da we aan dat dachten.
Na'il was ongelooflijk stil.
VEEL TE STIL.
Ik onderbrak de stilte door een hoest.

Na'il: Wat is er liefste?
Lina: Niets hoor; gwnn het is zo stil.
Na'il: Oww,, sorry..

Ik zei nxx terug,, 
pff; meskien,, hij had me zo'n mooie avond gegeven.
Het was bijna om..

Na'il: Gaan we naar 555?
Lina: Die discotheek ofwa?
Na'il: Ja,, die club. Waarom?
Lina: Ohww,, nee gewoon Laten we gaan ja!  


Er was een bepaalde dresscode,, maar we hadden allebei trendy kleertjes aan. 
Dus werden er geen problemen gemaakt.
We zagen meteen shab Garriesh.
Allemaal mooie outfits,, 

Een heleboel jongens keken naar me,, 
Na'il had het wel in de gaten,, 
want hij hield me meer en meer vast.

Hij fluisterde in m'n oor,, 
dat hij van me hield; en verder met me wou gaan.

Ik wilde niet antwoorden,, dus stapte ik richting de dansvloer.
Hij had het door dat ik niet wou spreken over dat,, 
en ging met me dansen.
Hij danste zo soepel samen met het muziek.

Hij bekeek m'n lichaam.
Hij trok me dichter bij zich.
Ik was enorm uitgeput dus,, ging ik iets halen om te drinken.
Hij bestelde een cola voor me.

Na'il: Schatje,, ga eventjes naar het wc.
Lina: Is goed!

Hij was nog niet weg,, toen de jongns allemaal rond me kwamen.

Jongen: Hej,, moppie; ik wil je niet storen; maar je ziet er zo lekker uit.
Lina: Kan zijn,, maar ik ben niet alleen gekomen.
Jongen: Weet ik,, hij is je niet waar; maar ik heb respect. En zie dat je dit niet leuk vind,, dus ik laat je met rust.
Lina: Ok.
Jongen:... Geen afscheidszoen.
Lina: Yallah: kowedd!!
Jongen: Het is al goed madame zeker-van-haarzelf.
Lina: Laat me eens met rust!!
Jongen: Geen grote mond h trut!

Hij pakte me vast,, en al snel kwamen zijn andere vriendjes en betasten me.

Lina: LAAT ME MET RUST!! HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELP!!!!!!!

Er kwam een jongen tussen ons..
Na'il, riep ik uit blijschap. 
Maar het was Na'il niet. De jongen kwam me bekend voor..

Oohnee, het was ....* 

Belooft Is Belooft

Na'il riep ik; maar het was niet Na'il

----------


## sweet_girl*5

SPANNEND VERVOLGJE!!! ^^

khoop da je snel voort schrijf meid!! 

xX

----------


## moemoe

Karim? 


 :Smilie:  bedankt voor je vervolgje... nu nog eentje please  :zwaai:

----------


## orka-ogen

ik denk dat het de broer van die karim is...

schrijf nu maar snel verder en laat ons niet te lang in spanning

----------


## fatima0611

SUPER SPANNEND!!!  




 :wohaa:

----------


## miss123

Ga Snel Weer Verder

----------


## samrake

salaam 
haiaktie eh zet snel maar een vervolgje want het is echt spannend 
en iedereen wilt verder lezen ...
dus ga gauw verder 
groetjessss xxx-xxx

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

Karim:
Marouan was de heletijd aan het zeiken,,
dat ik Lina wel zou terug krijgn,,
en dat hij zijn eigen niet zo moest druk maken.

Hij zette me zelf op andere gedachtes.
UITGAAN!!

Pff; wat heb ik aan uitgaan,, 
als ik mijn Lina niet meer aan m'n zijde heb.
Wilii,, ik zag er de laatste tijd niet uit.

Mijn moeder maakte me gek,,
Ofwel ga je naar Lina en begin je te smeken..
TOT zij je terug wilt.

Oh moeder was het maar zo simpel,,
ze haatte me,, ik kon het aan haar zien.
Ik wist gewoon dat ze me niet meer wou.
Ik kon het gewoon niet aanvaarden,,
dat ze me niet meer zag zitten.

Of anders koppel ik je aan andere meiden,, zei ze.

WAAAAT????!!!!

Iemand anders dan Lina "NO WAY".

Met andere woorden,, vermeed ik mijn moeder als ze pest.
Ze was in alle staten.

Marouan waarschuwde me voor haar plannen.
Ze ging een etentje organiseren.
Met een heleboel meiden en ik int middenpunt.

Pfff,, ik wil geen ander meisje dan Lina.

In ieder geval ik was het huis ook wel een beetje beu gezien.
Dus ik liet mijn lot aan mijn broer over.

Ik ging op stap met (Oh God) mijn broer.

Ik had m'n eigen wel een beetje opgemaakt.
Ik wou er niet slecht uitzien.
En zeker niet naast Marouan en zijn vrienden.

Ze wouden naar 555 gaan,, dus ik ging met ze mee.
Net als een pop deed ik wat ze wilden.
Behalve drinken.

Ik heb Lina belooft niet meer te drinken.
En wilde haar vertrouwen niet in de weg staan.
Niet meer...

Marouan zag Na'il naar het wc gaan,,
dus hij volgde hem naar daar.

Ik wou een cola'tje dus ging ik naar de bar.

Er zaten wel een pak leuke meisjes aan de bar.
Maar ik hield me rustig,, 
ik had geeen interesse.
Totdat ik een prachtig meisje met een wit kleedje aan zag.
Ze was al met iemand;;
zkeer haar vriendje want hij hield haar stevig bij zich vast.
Wat leek ze op Lina.
Ze was adembenemend.

Ik schrok wakker uit mijn droom toen ze plots Heeeelp riep.

O HET WAS LINAAAA...
Ik herkende haar stem uit de duizende.

Ineens kwam alles voor me,, 
ze was niet bij hem,, hij viel haar lastig.
En Lina vond het niet leuk.
Er schoot ineens veel woede bij hem op.

Hij ging hem in elkaar meppen.
Hij liep naar haar.
En begon hem in elkaar te slagen.

Zijn bende kwam allemaal op me af.

Ik was zelf niet alleen dus schoten Marouans vrienden, marouan en Na'il me te hulp.

Totdat security op ons afkwam.

Ik pakte Lina vast en troostte haar.

Lina: Euh dankjeehh 
Karim: Shhhtt,, het is al goed,, Lieverd
Lina: Neeu...:s,, Sorry....




Voilaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa;; Voor mijn liefste faaaansss.

En zkkkeeer voor m'n liefste schattigste fanneke *MissyN*


Besooooo :tong uitsteken:

----------


## samrake

Ik wil meeerrr!!!!

----------


## *MissyN*

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  dankjuh je hebt me verlegen gemaakt..hihih..
maar je doet het geweldig..
ben blij..hihih..
me dag is weer helemaal goed..
(ben aan het oppassen en me oppaskind is zo vervelend..UFFFFF..
maar echt..door jou kan ik het weer ff aan tot 12 uur..hahah
hopelijk ga je snel aan..
en voel me vereerd..hihih
dank u..
je bent geweldig...  :wijs:

----------


## orka-ogen

BEn heel blij dat ik een beetje in de goeie richting was met het raden van de persoon. bij andere verhalen zat ik er helemaal naast. maar dit wil enkel zeggen dat ik het verhaal goed volg.

Prachtig gewoon.

Zoals ik al eerder zei laat ons niet te lang wachten op nog een vervolg.

je schrijft super.....

----------


## moemoe

komoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooop!!!!!!!! !!!!! waar blijft je volgende vervolgje.. ???? 

xxkissxxkisssxx moemoeke

----------


## Fara_Nadoriatje

Een leuk vervolg plaats snel een ander vervolg  :blij:

----------


## sweet_girl*5

mooii vervolgje!! 

schryf snel voort.. ;D


_xXx_

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

*Lina: Sorry... Ik kan het gewoon..

Lina wou haar zin afmaken,, maar Na'il kwam er tussen.

Na'il: Wat denk je wel dat je bent?,, eerst haar bedriegen met n of andere hoer,, en daarna lekker de held spelen. Zied trap het maar af van haar ja!
Karim: Kijk,, ofwel ga je weg. Ofwel SLA ik je in elkaar zebii!; je kunt kiezen h?!
Na'il: Ewa,, slaag dan h lafaardddd!! SLAAG ZIED!!!,
Lina: Saffii,, niet vechten:s; ...
Na'il: Nee,, als hij me wilt slagen,, zied dan; ik ben aant wachten.
Karim: Nee,, ik slaag je niet; je bent t klein...
Na'il: Lina is niet meer van je.. Ik hou vn haar,, en ga haar gelukkiger maken..

Net toen hij dat uitsprak gaf Karim hem een enorm harde boks.

Karim: Wat zei je a zemeeerrr;; ze is vn mij a zebiii...

Na'il sloeg terug.

Lina: STOOPPPP!!!!! STOPPEEEEUHH,, heeeeeeeeeelp...


Ze was gewoon hulpeloos,, ze kon niet tussen die 2komen.
Ze waren gek geworden!!

Wat zou ze doen?!

Net toen ze tussen hen beiden kwam. 
Pakte iemand haar aan haar schouder vast..*  

Voilaaaaaaaa

----------


## sweet_girl*5

VOLGEND VERVOLG PLEASS!!

IETS LANGER AUBB.. JE MAAKT ME GEK MET JE VERHAAL!! ;D 

xXx

----------


## samrake

Missperlabrilla echt erg van je dat je maar zo een klein stukje hebt gezet we moesten al zo lang wachten en dan nog doe je ons dit aan 
hh nene maar he woelah zet vlug een vervolge en liefst een groot eh 
kus kus Samra

----------


## orka-ogen

mooi maar zoals de anderen al zeiden, veeeeeeeel te kort waarom doe je ons dit aan???

schrijf een vervolg please

----------


## *MissyN*

:frons:   :frons:   :schok:  ZO KORT  :schok:   :frons:   :frons:  

klein maar fijn..want je klein vervolgjuh was om van te smullen..

 :gniffel:

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

*Lina: 
Ik wilde net tussen ze komen en iemand pakte me aan m'n schouder.
Het was een meisje,, want ze drukte haar nagels in m'n vel!!
Het deed pijn,, ik begon te roepen.
En keek om me,, het was de kahba van Yousrah!!
Oh ik ging haar iets aandoen.
Vorige keer,, had ik niets gedaan.
Maar deze keer!!

Ooohhhjaaaa,, ik pakte mijn handen aan haar schouders,, en stampte mijn been tegen haar buik.
IJZERHARD!!!
Ze gilde,, en werd woest ze pakte me aan m'n haar.
Ze trok er hard aan,, ik voelde dat een paar haren werden uit werden getrokken.
Ik was woest!!!!!
Net toen ik haar er flink van langs wou geven,, trok iemand me weg bij haar.
Ik werkte tegen,, want ik wou haar echt in elkaar slagen.
Karim pakte me in zijn armen, en nam me mee naar buiten.

Karim: Wat was dat nou?!
Lina: Ik HAAT haar!! Ik sla haar in elkaar,, laat me los!!!
Karim: Koel af,, Lina!
Lina: TFOE,, ik MOET haar slagen.
Karim: Zo ken ik je niet hoorr!!
Lina: Nou Karim je kent me niet ok!,, en ik ken jou ook niet dus als je me wilt excuseren,, ik moet iemand safletten geven!
Karim: Ze is het niet waard!!
Lina: Niet?! Ze verleidde de man waar ik van hield in bed? Is dat het niet waard?
Karim: Lina,, het spijt me!!; ik was dronken!
Lina: Nou als ik met Na'il sliep,, zou je het dan inneens niet meer erg vinden,, als ik sorry zeg?

Karim zijn verwarde gezicht vervormde al snel in een woedende blik!!
Karim: HEB JE MET HEM GESLAPEN!!! Ik sla hem...
Lina: Nou dat bedoel ik,, onderbrak ze hem!
Karim: Je hebt toch niet met hem geslapen h?
Lina: Neenn,, ik ben geen hoer,, en ik bedrieg m'n man niet!!
Karim: Lina,, ik ben ongelukkig zonder je!! Geloof me!
Lina: Nou het is je eigen schuld Karim!
Karim: Ik kan niet leven zonder je!!!
Lina: Nou ik wel zonder jou,, ik wil je niet meer!! Ik wil een man geen bedrieger..
Karim: Ik hou van je Lina!
Lina: Nou ik niet meer van je

Toen ze dat uitsprak,, liet Karim haar los. 
En kreeg ze de kans haar tranen van hem te verbergen,, ze ging nadat ze was uitgehuild terug naar de ingang waar Na'il ongerust naar haar toe draaide.

Na'il: Lina, Gaat het!!! Je had haar moeten zien,, ze was aant kripere,, iets met haar buik?!
Lina: Nou ik geef haar er nog meer van langs als ik haar zie!!
Na'il: Hahah,, Wilii Lina,, dit had ik niet van je verwacht!
Lina:  Ik kan nog meer dan dit hoor!!
Na'il: Nu maak je me bang!
Lina: Dat is de bedoeling,, hhh!!
Na'il: Zina,, waar is die kloetzak!,, ik wil hem nog pakken
Lina: Ik heb hem al duidelijk gemaakt dat ik niet van hem wil
Na'il: Hij is je niet waard,, lieverd..
Lina: Pff,, dit is m'n lot; uitgehuwelijkt aan een bedrieger. Ik ben niets meer waard!
Na'il: Nou ga je eens hl duidelijk luisteren.. IK WEET DAT JE MEER WAARD BENT! JE BENT EEN PAREL!! Het meest kostbaar meisje op deze aarde voor mij!
Lina: Pff, denk je?
Na'il: Ik denk dat niet alleen,, ik ben daar zeker van. Zo zeker dat ik met je wil trouwen Lina!_ ..*
.


Strax meer.. Sorryy,, voor het kort vervolgje!!!! h  :tranen:  !!!

Ik hoop dat dit het een beetje goedmaakt!
Adiossssssssssss

----------


## sweet_girl*5

SPANNEND!!! xx

----------


## siham_lady

leuke verhaal 

ga gauw verder

groetjes nieuwe fan  :tik:

----------


## *MissyN*

:duim:  een groter vervolgjuh  :duim:  

DANKJE JE BENT EEN SCHAT...

----------


## orka-ogen

Heel mooi vervolgje,
maak ze nog langer aub

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

*Lina: Wat Na'il?
Na'il: Nou je hebt me gehoord, ik wil de rest van m'n leven met je delen, Lina djeli!
Lina: Na'il,, ik ben nog getrouwd:s
Na'il: Je was toch niet van plan, terug naar hem te gaan???
Lina: Nou...
Na'il: Je twijfelt,, je wilt hem nog!
Lina: Nou,, Na'il ik weet het niet meer:s,, ik ben in de war. Ik wil weg!!
Na'il: Nou ik zet je wel thuis af; Schatje,, ga al aan de auto staan; ga even nog iet doen!

Ze wou weg stappen,, maar iemand greep haar arm.

Karim: Kijk,, Lina; IK KAN NIET LEVEN ZONDER JE!!
Lina: Karim,, doe me dit niet aan..
Karim: IK KAN HET GEWOON NIET,, hoe meer ik je met rust wil laten; hoe meer ik naar je verlang!!
Lina: Je doet het jezelf aan.
Karim: Ik hou van je; snap je deze woorden niet? Weet je niet wat je voor me betekent. Nou ik vertel het je wel,, JE BENT ALLES VOOR ME!! 

Awilli,, hij riep het over de hele boulevard.

Lina: Ssssttt Karim

Hij pakte een jongen vast en vertelde dat hij van me hield.
De jongen verklaarde hem voor gek,, en hij draaide zijn eigen weg.

Lina: Hahaha( ik wou niet lachen, maar ik moest het gewoon)
Karim: Lieffiiee ik hou van je!!
Lina: Heb ik door..
Karim: Je bent en blijft mijn leven,, ik kan het niet meer aan!! Ik verlang naar je! Alsjeblieft kom naar me terug
Lina: ( ze kreunde iets onduidelijk)
Karim: Is dat een ja?
Lina: Zo snel gaat het niet hoor!!
Karim: Lina,, begrijp je me dan niet ofwa? Ben je dooff,, Ik zei toch al sorry h,, wat moet ik anders voor je doen?

Op dat moment kwam Na'il aangelopen. Hij leek woedend!!

Na'il: Wilii,, wat ik je niet kan aandoen sukkel!
Karim: Wat heb je met m'n Lina gedaan a sukkel? Gehersenspoeld oula?!
Na'il: Ahh debiel,, wat heb je m'n Lina aangedaan ja?!; haar bedrogen,, slapeloze nachten bezorgt. Ik was er tenminste toen dat ze het moeilijk had. Ah landloper. 
Karim: Ik breek je nek a zeb!!
Na'il: Nou ik je rug!!!
Lina: STOP!! Allebeeeiiiii:s
Na'il: Maar lieverd..
Lina: Sttt,, allebei,, ik ben het beu. Altijd hetzelfde. Ik wil geen n van beide safi? En kom Na'il breng me weg!

Karim bleef met een mond vol tanden achter.

Karim:
ze wilt me niet ewa is goed dan h. Het interesseerd me niets meer..
Ik leef wel zonder haar. Wat zeg ik nou; ik hou van haar.. Kan niet zonder haar leven; ik kan het gewoon niet!!

Ik ging verder,, er keken een paar sneaky meisjes naar me; tfoe goedkope dellen.
Ik gaf ze gn n blik terug.
Jareeebbiii,, wat verlangde ik naar m'n Lina.
Tfoeeeee,, ik wil haar terug.. Ik moet haar terug hebben.
Maar Lina is helemaal gehersenspoeld door die Zemel!! Wilii wat haat ik hem.
Hij is m'n neef niet meer.. Hij heeft m'n Lina gehersenspoeld.
TFOE!!; Wilii,, stel je is voor dat hij wat meer met haar heeft gedaan!; Wilii ik vermoord hem..
Ik maak hem doodd!!
IK MAAK HEM DOOD.

Ik wachtte m'n broer op en vertrok naar huis.
Hij wou nog spreken maar ik liet hem duidelijk zien,, dat ik niet in the mood was.
Ik wou haar gewoon terug..* .


Nou Voor julliiieeee(k) (k) (k);  :rood:

----------


## siham_lady

[GLOW=red]leuke vervolgje ga gauw verder  :grote grijns: 

ik wil er meer :vreemd: 

groetjes [/GLOW]

----------


## orka-ogen

Ben echt benieuwd hoehet verder zal verlopen
thanks voor het vervolg,

WE WANT MORE!!!!!!!

----------


## samrake

jah eh echt heel mooi stukje ga gauw maar verder want wil echt wel weten wat het vervolg is en laat ons niet lang wachten eh dikke zoen samra

----------


## *MissyN*

:gechoqueerd:  TOP...

was ff bang dat je iets te druk was...
maar gelukkig had je tijd..  :blij:   :blij:

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

*Lina: 
Ik zat in de auto met Na'il en hij keek me echt bezorgt aan.

Na'il: lieverd gaat het?
Lina: Ja Na'il; het gaat wel..
Na'il: Zo zie je er niet uit..
Lina: Pfff

We kwamen aan en gingen naar buiten. Hij deed de deur open en liet me voor. Net als een echte gentleman.
Ik liep naar m'n kamer,, waar ik m'n lingerie en slaapgerief ging pakken; om te gaan douchen.

Ik liep naar de badkamer,, kleedde m'n topje uit. Zat daar met m'n broek en Bh.. Had niet door dat Na'il binnen kwam en me aan m'n heupen vastpakte.

Lina: Wilii,, NA'IL je liet me verschieten:s ( ze pakte een handdoeken wikkelde die rond haar )
Na'il: Mmm,, je ziet er goed uit schatjeuhh!
Lina: Euhm,, dankje: wil je me nu laten douchen?
Na'il: Wat? Ik verlang naar je Lina!!
Lina: Na'il,, laat me met rust.. Ik kan dit niet!
Na'il: Nou,, we houden van elkaar; je houdt ook van me geef toe!
Lina: Ik kan het gewoon niet,, en ik ben met Karim getrouwd niet met jou.
Na'il: Pff ok dan h; snauw me is niet zo af.

Hij ging weg,, ik hoorde hem van de trappen stappen.

Ik douchte verder en deed m'n jurkje aan.
Mijn haar was nat,, maar wel schattig: ik liet het los,, om te laten opdrogen. 
Ik had dorst dus ik ging naar beneden,, Na'il zat in de zetel. 
Dus,, ik ging gewoon -niets zeggend- naar de keuken. 

Totdat ik iemand achter me voelde aankomen.

Lina: Na'il,, wat heb je toch?
Na'il: IK WIL JE,, dat heb ik!!

Hij pakte een glas,, en vulde die met cola.
Hij vulde die ook van mij.

Na'il: Gaan we tv kijken?
Lina: Nou..
Na'il: Zeg ik bijt niet!!
Lina: Oh,, ok dan; zal mee tv kijken.

Na'il:
Nou veel was er niet op de buis,, 
we lachten een paar wijven uit: ze deden zehma aan singstar.
Ze konden meer krijsen dan zingen. hahaa; 
Wilii,, wat lachte Lina hemels.
Ik kon haar niet laten gaan, nu niet; nooit niet!!
Karim wou haar kost wat kost terug. 
Ik kon hem wel opeten..
Ze is van mij!!..
Lina zelf heeft meer schrik van mij dan dat ze van me houdt maar dat komt wel..
Ze heeft gewoon schrik voor de stap te zetten...
Ik staarde naar haar,, en vroeg of ik naast haar mocht zitten.
Ze knikte en ik ging snel naar haar gelopend.
Zo snel zelfs,, dat ik m'n knie aan de tafel sloeg.

Na'il: AAAUW!!!!
Lina: Na'iiiil,, gaat het???? Vroeg ze verbaasd.
Na'il: Nou (zei Na'il met een rode kop) ik denk dat ik ietsje t snel ging.!
Lina: hahaha,, ietsje? 
Na'il: haha,, maar het doet nog wel pijn.
Lina: Wacht lieverd,, ik ga ijs halen.

Na'il:
Wat zei ze nou?? Lieverdd?
Zie ze houd van me!! Ik wist het!!..
Mohiem,, zo gezegt zo gedaan!, ze haalde ijs voor me.
En legde het tegen m'n knie..
Zo dat deed goed,, verzorgt worden door mijn Lina.*

----------


## *MissyN*

:verliefd:  YUPPIE  :verliefd:  
i love it...
Thnx sgat

----------


## samrake

hey ik vind je verhaal echt maar wil je iets langer schrijven shokraaaannnn!!! kusxxx...

----------


## orka-ogen

Het is een pracht verhaal, spannender en spannender ga vlug verder.

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

*Lina:
Meskien hij wou naast me komen zitten en voor dat hij het wist.
BOEM!!!; tegen de salontafel!!! Hahaha; meskieeen!!
Hij had echt veel pijn; zag ik.
Hij gaf het natuurlijk niet toe...
Maar gewoon aan zijn uitdrukking te zien, had hij wel een gevoel van pijn.
Hij bekeek m'n gezicht de hele tijd.
Ik voelde me wel heel ongemakkelijk.

Lina: Zou je eens willen stoppen met te kijken!
Na'il: Dat gaat niet!!
Lina: Nou,, stop!! 
Na'il: je bent veeel te mooi Linatjeee

Hij stond op en begon me te kiedelen.

Lina: HAHAHHAHAHA!! STOPPPP!!! HAHHAHA
Na'il: Hhaha;; je bent nog mooier als je lacht wist je dat.

Hij stopte en we hadden allebei oogcontact.
Het werd al snel verbroken door me.
Zijn ogen vertelde boekdelen. 
Ze vertelde me hoeveel Na'il van me hield.
Na'il en Karim hadden niet veel gemeen.
Maar hun ogen hadden ze helemaal hetzelfde...
Ik kreeg tranen in m'n ogen,,
ik kan er niet meer tegen!!!
Ik hou van ze beiden. 
Het mag niet. Het mag gewoon weg NIET!!!

Na'il: Liefje,, waarom huil je?
Lina: Na'ill toch..
Na'il: Waarom huil je ah Zinaaa?! Ik kan er niet tegen!!!
Lina: Je houdt echt van me h!
Na'il: Pff,, nu pas door gzala?!
Lina: Pffff; Na'il het gaat gewoon niet...
Na'il: Het gaat wel...

En bij die laatste woorden begon Na'il, Lina te kussen.
Na'il zijn lippen waren anders gevormd dan Karim. 
Maar voelde hetzelfde aan..
Ik kon toch niet van beiden houden?! 
Karim was m'n man;
Maar ik voelde me altijd goed bij Na'il.
Enorm goed!!!
Maar ik hield teveel van Karim.

Het drong ineens in me dat ik even veel van Na'il ben gaan houden..
Ik wist wel dat Na'il wel jonger was dan Karim.
En wel minder volwassener was dan Karim,,
Mjah,, hij heeft me nooit bedrogen.
En keek niet naar ander wijven!!
Op straat had hij enkel oog voor me.
Hij had niet eens door dat er veel wijven naar hem keken.
Nou ik zie alles,, ik merk ook alles op!!

Ik kan er niet meer tegen. 
Ik moet er even tussen uit!!
Ik moet er gewoon even tussen uit..
Anders ga ik domme dingen doen.
Nog dommer dan Na'il terugkussen..
Wilii,, ik heb hem gekust.
Mjah in ieder geval niet erger dan wat Karim had gedaan!!* 

Hiereee see!!!


Besitos* Imane!

----------


## orka-ogen

ik wacht altijd op je vervolgjes, ze zijn heel mooi maar soms moeten we wel te lang wachten..

----------


## moemoe

ik zie dat je online bent... bezig aan een vervolgje?  :blij:

----------


## *MissyN*

hej meid..was ff een tijdjuh weg..
maar in al me berichtjes was jij de eerst waar ik op reageerde...was echt benieuwd..
hihi..en you did it again..
lovely

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

*
Ik duwde hem van me af en begon te schelden.

Lina: Hoe durf je ik ben getrouwd en ik voel niks voor je!!.
Na'il: We horen bij elkaar ik voel het gewoon.
Lina: Ik wil nu uw kop niet zien Na'il; ik heb tijd nodig. Breng me naar Casa naar m'n famillie.
Na'il: Ik snap niet waarom; maar ik respecteer je wil!!

Ik ging naar boven; ik ging voor m'n kast staan. 
Nou we gaan naar Casablanca dus moest ik er wel goed uitzien.
Ik pakte m'n bruine broek; met een turqouise tshirt met goud geschrift. En gouden open hakjes. Ze stonden echt prachtig en pakte m'n bruine handtasje.

Ik ging naar beneden en trof Na'il op de bank. Met zijn handen op zijn hoofd.
Ik tikte op zijn hoofd en zei dat ik klaar was.
Hij vertelde me dat hij van me houd en ik negeerde hem en liep naar buiten.

We stapte zijn auto in en reden naar Casaaa!!
Ik was wel blij. Ik had m'n famillie allang niet meer gezien.

Daar aangekomen wou Na'il me een kusje geven. Maar ik was hem voor en gaf hem een hand.

Na'il: Das al ??
Lina: Ja Na'il; dankje.. Ik bel je nog wel...
Na'il: Ok; vergeet niet dat ik van je houd

Bij die woorden sloeg ik de deur toe.
Ik moest niets van die woorden hebben. 
Ze maaktte me enkel slechtgezind. 
...

Ik belde en m'n neefje deed de deur open. 
Nou wat je neefje kunt noemen. 
Hij is enorm gegroeid en is een kanjer van een vent geworden...
Ik stond er met m'n open mond!!!
 

Riad: Linaaa!!!??? Meid wat is het lang geleden... Zei hij met een hollands accent.

Nou hij woont in Amsterdam; Antwerpen en Amsterdam zijn niet zoveel van elkaar verwijdert. Toch zagen we elkaar niet zoveel.!!

Lina: Rrrriad??? Wat ben je gegroeiddd!!
Riad: Nou jij in ieder geval ook; je straald helemaal.

Hij moest het eens weten!!

Lina: Je bent echt verandert Riad; waar is de kleine riadjee
Riad: Waar is de kleinee Lina jaa; moehim kom we gaan naar binnen voor ze denken dat ik ben gekidnapt ofzoww

Hij bracht me naar binnen en toen moest ik iedereen begroeten.
Mijn mama was enorm blij m'n grootmoeder en tantes konden me maar niet los laten.
Ik was tbarkellah gegroeid vertelde ze me hahaa
M'n tantes probeerde me te koppelen aan hun zonen.
M'n moeder zal het zeker hebben verklapt van de ruzie die ik met Karim had. hahahha; meskiena ze kan haar mond niet houden h

Mjah; ze bedoelt het vast goed.
Ik ging even naar boven en al snel volgde m'n nichtje me.

Sarah: Ewa zinaa Das lang geleden h!!
Lina: Ja sweety is waar; we hebben enorm veel in te halen h.
Sarah: Hbiba; misschien wil je er niet over spreken. Maar ik hoorde toevallig je moeder spreken over je man enz. Gaat het een beetje?? 
Lina: Pff; ja  Ik weet echt niet wat te doen Sarah.

Ik vertelde haar het hele verhaal van mij en Karim en vertelde er ook bij welke rol Na'il er in speeld.
Ze vond dat ik Na'il moest dumpen en dat hij gewoon er misbruik van wou nemen. En dat Karim er spijt van had en dat ik teru gnaar hem moest gaan!
Maar ik was daar niet echt zeker van!!

M'n zusje Yasmine kwam al gillend naar boven ze was blij dat ik er was. Ze kwam juist van het strand en had niets door tot m'n moeder het als verassing vertelde
Ze wou meteen naart stad.. Nou I don't see any Karim So letsssss goo!!

Yasmine ging in de douche en ik begon aan m'n kleding
Het duurde meestal echt jaren voordat ik iets vond enz...

Nou; ik pakte een witte legging; en deed er een jeansrokje overaan. Ik deed m'n wit tshirtje aan. Ik pakte m'n gouden armbandjes plus lange ketting en een ongelooflijk leuke tasje!! 
Helemaal in het goud. Kralen en diamantjes Verkrijgbaar in Zaraaaa hahaha.
Ik deed m'n goude pumps aan. Nu nog mijn haar en make-up.
Ik maakte me lichtjes op. Bruine creme moest ik niet gebruiken; zag er al enorm bruin uit!!
Gewoon mascara en potlood c'est tout En toen pakte ik de fohner; ik brushde m'n lange haren uit.
Voilaaa. Ik zag er leuk en opvallend uit. 

Yasmine:
Ik kwam net uit de douche toen ik Lina voor de spiegel zag.
Pff; zo'n mooi en goed meisje en zo'n man. Ik wou Karim neersteken toen ik m'n mama same met m'n tantes over haar en hem hoorde sprken. 
Dat ze de verkeerde beslissing hadden genomen Lina te laten uithuwelijken met Karim.
Ik wou hem doodddd!!! Hij had haar bedrogen met een of andere Yousrah. 
Ik wist het. Ik wist het!! Ik had hun al in het stad gezien. Ik had het Lina al verteld. 
Maar ze luisterde niet!! Nu heeft ze meskiena de gevolgen moeten voelen!!
Pffff.. Ze zag er echt goed uit in haar outfit
Nou ik wou er ook goed uitzien. Dus begon ik aan m'n outfiittt
Ik pakte m'n replay jeansbroek. Ik deed er een zwart topje over aan. Deed m'n bronzen open hakjes met kralen onder aan.
En pakte m'n bronzen grote riem. En pakte m'n bronzen tasje.
Ik deed ook m'n diamanten steentjes in m'n oren.
Ik straalde!! Ik heb lange krullen. Dus deed ik er wetgel in en liet het hangen. 
Lekker nat effectje!

We gingen naar buiten. Onze neven riepen nog of ze ons gezelfschap moesten houden.
We wisten goed genoeg; dat ze gewoon in onze buurt wouden zijn.
Dus antwoorde nee en we lachte naar elkaar Sarah had een leuk zwart kleedje uit Met suppppeeer leuke schoenen.
We vonden van elkaar dat we er bessst wel goed uit zagen

Nou; we gingen naar buiten en toen begonnen ze al te fluiten. 
Pff; ongelooflijk h!!!
Ik hoorde inneens mijn naam. 
Ik draaide me om en zag ...!!!* 


Ik was in shock toen ik op pagina 2stond.
Sorry h; ik was een tijdje ziek en kon niet type :frons: 
 :brozac:   :slaap:   :wat?!:  

Maar nu kan ik al terug schrijven enz.

Maar blijf wel reagere h meiden :frons:   :jammer:  



Doedoeiii!!!!!

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

Euhm; ik krijg geen reacties meer dnkik:s

moet ik stoppen met m'n verhaal!!  :slik!:  



????

Ik wacht op reacties meiden  :aftel:

----------


## moemoe

ho ho ho... meid rustig aan.. ik denk dat er best mensen zijn die jou verhaal lezen maar zonder een reactie te plaatsen spijtig genoeg... maar meid!!! ik ben er nog!!! ik wacht op een vervolgje!!!
dikke ksss
xx

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

Ow sooww Sweet!!!! :grote grijns: 

mwaaaaaaah :tong uitsteken: 

Ik zal ni meer stoppee!


 :hihi:  

Eneuh :tong uitsteken:  Sorry kwas in een aggressieve toer :tong uitsteken:

----------


## orka-ogen

przchtig schrijf je vlug een vervolgje

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

*Karim:
Ik wou Lina echt niet met rust laten.
Maar ik moest wel,, ze raakte me gewoon met die woorden die ze me vertelde.
Misschien meende ze het niet; iets in mij vertelde me dat ze het echt niet meende.
Maar ik was er wel niet zeker van.
Je weet nooit h; Maar ik hield echt van haar!!
Die Na'il verpestte echt alles.
Ik ging m'n wraak nog nemen op die zemer. 
Je zag zo dat hij verlieft was op m'n Lina; 
Maar haar krijgt hij nooit!
Ze is van mij..
Nou Marouan maakte me altijd gek over Lina,,
Hij kon haar wel hebben. Maar vertrouwde haar niet.
Zeker omdat ze geen hoofddoek droeg enz.
Maar hij moest geen commentaar geven over m'n Lina,, als hij zelf met hoeren omging!
Mjah; Marouan ging ik nooit begrijpen.
Hij ging naar Casablanca,, om chickies te playen enz.
Ja; ik gaf wel toe,, er waren wel leuke chicks daar.
Maar ik had m'n Lina.
Hij vroeg me ook naar daar te gaan.
Ik weigerde; Stel famillie van Lina zag me??
Ik wist dat Lina overal famillie had in Casablanca dus hield me in.
En weigerde het aanbod!!!
Hij was wel teleurgesteld hij wou me enkel helpen en dat wist ik wel. 
Maar gwn ik had daar geen zin in!

Marouan: Hij wou niet dus ging ik maar alleen met vrienden en m'n neef.
Daar aangekomen zag ik allerlei meisjes kijken.
Wat kijken ze aantrekkelijk; damnnn!!!
Ik zag een meisje met een prachtige lijn kijken.
Ze was nog met 2andere meisjes.
Ze waren alledrie aan het lachen.
En plezier aan het maken;
M'n aandacht ging naar het meisje met de goude accesoires en het jeansrokje.
Ze waren alledrie supper lekker; maar zij trok m'n aandacht het meest aan.

Ik wou naar haar toe stappen; toen het meisje me bekend voor kwam.
LINA???!!!
Dit was de vrouw van m'n broer..
WAT HAD ZE AAN??!! terwijl m'n broer meskien zich druk maakte om deze hoer;
was ze gewoon plezier aant maken????
En wat had ze aan. Ongetrouwde meisjes konden dit aandoen;
maar zij had een man:s

Wahdii; ik liep naar haar en bekeek haar vies van kop tot teen.

Marouan: Tfoe,, wat ben je laag gevallen a Lina!
Lina: Waattt???!! Marouan???:s Wat doe je hier??!
Marouan: Wat doe jij hier ahh hoer; was je niet in Tetouan??!
Sarah: Noem haar geen hoer ok; Tzz,, vergelijk haar niet met je vriendinnen!
Marouan: maar m'n vriendinnen zijn ten minste niet getrouwd.!!
Yasmine: Wat moei je jouw eigen mee; je vond het precies niet erg toen je broer m'n zusje bedroog??
Marouan: Hij heeft zich toch verontschuldigt.!!
Lina: Denk je dat ik dat ben vergeten ofzo??:s Als ik m'n ogen sluit zie ik hem samen met die Yousrah; en als ik niet slaap denk ik er constant aan!; Ik vergeet zoiets niet,, ik gaf hem m'n hart en hij brak het!!; ik denk er constant aan. Ik doe niets zonder aan Karim te denken. 

Bij die woorden begon Lina te huilen
Marouan: ...
Sarah: Ben je blij a Klootzak!
Yasmine: Ja? Sukkel!!

Lina draaide zich om weg te gaan. Toen Marouan haar vast hield.!

Marouan: Sorry h Lina Ik bedoelde het niet zo,, ik had het nooit echt gehoord vn Karim; ik weet dat hij in de fout zit. Maar dat weet hij!! Hij slaapt ook niet meer zonder aan je te denken; hij is constant over je bezig. Hij lijdt er ontzettend hard onder Linatje:s; Sorry a Hbiba
Lina: Nou gn probleem; bro.. Maar je moest me niet zo attackeren:s
Marouan: Ja Zina,, weet het. Maak het goed met hem,, gzala:s Hij houdt echt veel van je; Na'il ziet je maar als een one-night-standje aan hoor!; ik weet het;; Ik ken hem goed genoeg!!!
Lina: Na'il is niet zo; hij.. Ik.. ik weet het niet:s!!
Marouan: Nou vertrouw me gewoon,, Na'il wilt je omdat je hard-to-get en onbereikbaar bent! Hij wilt je gewoon hebben!!
Lina: Achja,, ik mis Karim wel: maar hij gaat me gewoon pijn doen..
Marouan: Geloof me;; hij gaat je nooit meer pijn doen. Hij is gek op je!!
Sarah: Nou; sorry dat ik stoor maar Lina we moeten verder h!
Lina: Ah ok;; beslama Marouan!; tot de volgende keer,, en ik zal er aan denken hoor!
Marouan: Nou is goed meid; dnk er maar eens goed over na; En meiden sorry dat ik als een idioot overkwam. Maar je moet me begrijpen..
Yasmine: Jajaja; machoo.. We vergeven het jee!!! bwahahaha!
Sarah: Jaaaa; nou tot de volgende keer insha'allah
Marouan: Jaa en zeker jij; hbiba,, wat is je naam?
Sarah: Euhmm.. (bloos bloos) Sarah
Marouan: Ok Saraahhh zina ik zie je nog zeker h; en jij ook h Lina n Yasmine
Lina x Yasmine x Sarah: Insha'allah!!.* 



Vervolgje voor m'n 2 fannetjes.. *moemoe* x *orka-ogen*

 :grote grijns:  

en de rest...  :Confused:   :brozac:  


bubaii  :blozen:   :bril:

----------


## orka-ogen

doe maar snel een vervolgje, ik wacht op je hoor

----------


## moemoe

hop hop hop!!!! neeeexttttt one!  :ole:

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

*Ik voelde me echt slecht.
Hij had me echt een slecht gevoel over dit bij me achter gelaten.
M'n 2 schatjes vertelde me dat ik me daar echt niet druk over moest maken.
En dat ik gewoon plezier moest maken,,
Nou het begon me al aardig te lukken tot ik een kanjer van een vent zag.
Waaahhhdii; ik begon te kwijlen denk ik!!
Hij had het door,, dat ik zag te kijken.
Dus hij knipoogde naar me.
Yasmine was druk met me bezig toen ze doorhad dat ik niet was aant luisteren.
Ze gaf me dus een harde duw en ik viel tot m'n grote ergenis op de grond.
Yasmine verschoot en Sarah schoot in de lach.
Ik werd helemaal rood en omdat ik nog in schok was kom ik niet opstaan!
Ik draaide me naar hun om en riep dat ze me moesten helpen opstaan;
omdat ik pijn had!!
Ik wou me juist omdraaien toen ik een hand voor m'n neus zag.
Hij gebood me te helpen opstaan.
En stond daarna op..
Hij rook zaliiigg en dichtbij was hij NOG mooier.
Ik genoot van het moment.
Maar het werd al snel verbroken; omdat ik aan Karim dacht!
Ik was namelijk getrouwd en zie me hier in iemand anders zijn armen zitten.

...: Nou meid; jij hebt geluk dat ik in de buurt was h. haha
Lina: Oeii; euhm jaa! Dank je.. Hoe kan ik je bedanken( Nou; ik wou hem niet bedanken; stel hij vroeg me iets te gaan drinken??!!)
...: Hh; geen nood Ik mocht je helpen. Is al goed genoeg.
Lina: (oooeeff!!)
...: Euhm; je kan me wel met iets van dienst zijn.
Lina: Wat?! (pffffffffffffffffff!!! te snel gejuicht)
...: Wat is je naam??
Lina: Ahh; ik noem Lina; (Hahaa; oefff!!)
...: Nou ik Sami; Moehim,, Lina merci h! 
Lina: Neee; JIJ MERCi haha!; maar euhm Sami ik ga er vandoor h..
Sami: Is goed; maar zou ik je nummer krijgen?
Lina: Euhm; liever niet Sami.
Sami: Nou; dan geef ik je de mijne.
Lina: euhm.. (Voor dat ik ja zei drukte hij een papiertje met zijn nummer in m'n handen)

Ik liep verder door met Yasmine en Sarah; en ze vertelde me wat voor een gelukzak ik was en dat ik altijd weg liep met de lekkerds enz.!!

Nou; hahaha; ik had zo'n goed gevoel met Sami.. Net alsof ik hem al langer kende.
Hij kwam me toch zoooo bekend voor.
Mjah; had het zeker verkeerd h.
...* 

Nou jullie 2 laten me echt verder schrijven..
Zonder jullie zou ik echt niet verder schrijven dames :tong uitsteken:   :huil:   :blozen:   :denk:  


Mjah; Geniiieeet maar vn dit stukje m'n 2 fannekes :tong uitsteken:   :wijs:

----------


## miss123

Uupp  :wohaa:

----------


## orka-ogen

MEER...MEER...MEER

Mooi vervolhjes, ik denk dat het nog spannender begint te worden.

laat ons niet te lang wachten

----------


## *MissyN*

het heeft ff geduurt..
maar ik ben er nog.. :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: 
je vervolgjuhs waren super..
echt geweldig...
pls go on..!!!

----------


## noniii

Ejz,, 

Imaniiie,, Zinaaa ...

Verderrrrr Schrijve Das Echt Superrrr!!! 

Spannend!! :d

Mr Al lOve Uuu Grtjz,,ImNo!!!Xxx

----------


## samrake

Hey ga gauw verder...

----------


## gwn-mar0c-girl

0ohh meid :O je hebt me gek gemaakt met die verhaal :O
Wiliie je m0et eGt door schrijven anders v0el ik me niet goed  :duizelig:  
jella zinaa ga vooral z0o verder 
groetjes en  :kusgrijs:  je nieuwe Fan  :gniffel:

----------


## lady257

HEY MEID
JE HEBT ER WEER EEN NIEUWE FAN BIJ
JOUW VERHAAL IS ZO SPANNEND
IKWORD ER GEK VAN DAT IK GEEN VERVOLG ZIE
IK MELD ME IEDER DAG AAN OM TE ZIEN OF JE EEN VERVOLG HET GESCHREVEN
PLIES SCHRIJF ZO SNEL MOGELIJK EEN VERVOLG 


BOUSSA XXX VAN EEN HELE GROTE FAN

----------


## pipomaroc

ewa kiefesh !!

komt er nog een vervolg of ............................... !!!!

----------


## MaGiCaL_StaR

Aller ziiiiiiiiiiid kan niet w8en!!

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

*Karim:
Marouan ging uit.
Vader ging naar buiten met vrienden wss Caf ofzo.
Mama was in de keuken,,
mijn jongere broertjes en neven 
waren buiten de straat onveilig aan het maken.
Alles leek normaal behalve ik;...
Ik was normaal nooit binnen; 
Ik besloot iets te gaan eten;
Eenmaal in de keuken zag ik m'n liefste moeder;
Ze keek me aan en glimlachte flauw,,
ze had iets dat kon ik meteen aan haar zien..

Karim: Mama!?
Mama: Wah?
Karim: Wat is er..
Mama: Lah walou e weldi.
Karim: Ewa a saaf a ma; ik zie het gewoon aan je!
Mama: Pff; weldie geltek heeft gebeld 
en ze zei dat je ruzie hebt met Lina en dat je haar hebt bedrogen.. Weldie zeg dat dat niet waar is....!!!
Karim: Mama; ik bid elke dag,, 
dat ik die fout nooit had moeten maken.. 
Maar toch is het waar!
Mama: Ik dacht nog dat je gewoon ruzie had met haar; 
en dat het niet klikte; 
maar ben je zoo diep gevallen om die arme vrouw te bedriegen!!??
Karim: Ja ik schaam me eigen dood mama ; 
ik wil Lina terug!!!
Mama: Ah weldie,, Lina is de beste vrouw die je jouw eigen kunt wensen,, 
waarom hadden we je dan uitgehuwelijkt a Karim; 
het was geen straf ofzow. 
We wisten dat ze een bent de nes is!!
Karim: Pff wolah ik besef dat maar al te goed ma!
Mama: Wat ga je nu doen? 
Want ofwel ga je naar Lina en om vergiffenis SMEKEN; ofwel koppel ik je met je nichtje!
Karim: Ik weet het niet (hij liet een traan); 
maar ik ga echt niet met 1 vn deze boerinnen trouwen..
Mama: Oh jawel; als ze je niet wilt.. Ga je met 1 vn die 'boerinnen' trouwen!
Karim: Ik mag nooit eens kiezen h!

Hij ging al nadenkend naar de woonkamer;
daar trof hij Amber (zijn zusje) met Naywa aan.

Amber: Ahlaan Brooo!! Wat is er de laatste tijd met je?
Karim: Pff walou..
Amber: Nou wil je mij en Nora in het stad afzetten?
Karim: Ohw; ok is goed.. Snel h meiden.

Ze gingen allebei naar boven.
Na een kwartier kwam Naywa naar beneden.
Ze had een witte broek met een zichtbare string aan.!!
En verder een doorzichtige blouse met overal openingen; en open rug!!!:s

Karim: Wat is dat???
Naywa: Wat is wat???:s
Karim: Dat ding dat je daar om je lichaam hebt!
Naywa: Klereeen!
Karim: Neen, dat is niet waar.. Kleren bedekken.. 
Dat stukje stof is voor barbies bedoelt; SNEL GA OMKLEDEN!!
Naywa: Nou; KOWED A ZEMEL! Zijn je zakens niet:s
Karim: Meen je dat nu??:s
Naywa: Neen;; meende gij da wel.. Je bent niet eens m'n broer.. TFOE!
Karim: Nee; tfoe gij a hoer!
Naywa: Ya3oek Karim ik moet al niet meer gaan.
Karim: Ok

Amber kwam naar beneden en trof hun beiden al roepend aan.

Amber: Wat is er??
Karim: Kijk wat ze aan heeft!
Amber: Ohw; is leuk zina Je straald!!
Karim: WAT?! Moehim,, interesseerd me niet ah trut! Maar kom niet huilen als iemand je heeft verkracht h!
Naywa: Whatever!


Ze stapten Karim's auto in en vertrokken naar het stad.
Daar aangekomen gaf Karim Amber een pakje geld aan.

Amber: Nee joh,, heb zelf.. Hoef niet a Karim
Karim: Nee; schatje hoeft wel! En als je klaarbent h. 
Bel me dan op!! Maak het niet t laat.. En bel me op als er iets is.
Naywa: Ja bla!
Karim: El kahba ik sprak niet tegen je! Ga doen wat je goed kunt..
Naywa: Tfoe !!
Amber: Bwaahahahaaa...


Amber: 
We vertrokken verder in het stad; amai al die ogen op ons.
En zeker op Naywa; wilii zij had bijna niets aan!
Nou is niet mijn zaak.
Het paste haar in ieder geval wel
We zagen een paar leuke jongens die op ons afkwamen.

...: Hejj meiden!
Naywa: Heeeeeej
...: Hoe gaat het?
Naywa: Nou; Elhmdlh!!
...: Hoe heet je meid?
Naywa: Naywa
...: Nou; leuke naam a zina,, en jij?
Amber: Amber
...: Prachtiggg!! Ik heet Raid; Zijn jullie van hier?
Amber: Jep,, we wonen hier gewoon. Maar we zijn afkomstig van Rabat. Jij?
Riad: Ahh; ik ben hier gwn Maar euhm ik ben van Casablanca
Naywa: Ahhh; Casablanca bangelijke stad!!
Riad: Ja; jullie moeten is komen h meiden..
Naywa: Zkkkkeeeeer dat!
Riad: Meiden; krijg ik jullie nummers dan Want ik moet verder hahaha; en dan kunnen we is in Casa afspreken; Goed?
Naywa: Owh; hier is m'n nr. ........
Riad: Dank je (Hij gaf Amber een kusje op de kaak).

Lina:
We gingen ijsje halen,, en daarna naar huis al lopend..
Bwahaha; iedereen keek naar Sarah die met haar hakjes zo hl comfortabel staptte
Ik persoonlijk kripeerde ! Maar liet het niet zo hard zien!
We kwamen aan..
M'n neefjes waren niet aanwezig; dus het huis was een beetje saai.
Ik ging douchen,, en daarna even naast mama zitten.
Daarna even met m'n joggingbroek, t-shirtje en m'n nat haar naar de teleboetiek van papa.
Even naar Ashley bellen
Niemand wou meegaan; dus vertrok alleen.
Het was om de hoek,, maar toch...

Ik begon te stappen deed m'n iPod in m'n oren,,
maar je hoorde altijd die ambetante gasten Pssshh roepen. Pfff
Ik draaide me om,, zag ineens .....??????* 



Wiliii; Ik krijg COMMENTAAR!

 :wow:  


Hahaha; sorry zinass x zinss
Maar had niet meer verwacht dat jullie terug commentaar gingen geven op m'n verhaaltje enz... 

Moehim; Babies!! LOVE UU GUYS!!!...


Imane xxx

----------


## *MissyN*

wat nou guys..ik ben een meisje hoor..haha
maar meisje tuulk zijn we er nog wel..en moet je zien hoeveel..allemaal voor jou..
ahaha..

 :verliefd:  ..keep up the good work..  :verliefd:

----------


## orka-ogen

we wachten al heel lang op vervolgjes, wil je sneller vervolgjes schrijven

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

*Ik draaide me om,, zag ineens Sami.

Sami: Hej Lina,, Nou hoe gaat ie??
Lina: BWAHAHA; ja nog altijd goed h.!
Sami: Woon je hier in de buurt ofzow
Lina: Ja op die hoek! Daar..
Sami: Wolah ik woon dicht bij je man; 3 minuutjes..
Lina: Is leuk h.
Sami: Zeg,, waar moet je zijn?
Lina: In die internetcaf; jij?
Sami: Nee; gewoon ik moet naar huis; famillie is aangekomen van Tanger.
Lina: Aaah.. Nou ik ben wel door h
Sami: Ik hoor je nog wel..
Lina: Doeg!

Ze ging verder een keek naar achter tot haar verbazing keek Sami ook naar achter.
En met een beschaamde kop keek ze terug naar voor..

Sami:
Ik was net aan het denken aan Lina,, en zag ineens haar onschuldig, lief, mooi hoofdje voor me.
Ze werd rood. Putain wat is ze mooooii!
Na ons gesprekje ging ik naar huis.
Daar aangekomen,, ging ik naar binnen.
Ik zag Aya en Yousrah voor me;
Mijn nichtjes.. Pff,, ik groette meteen m'n moeder en tante..
En daarna moest ik ze wel begroeten.
Ik groette gewoon met de hand.
Aya was niet echt famillie; was aan de kant van Yousrah.
Maar ik kon hun allebei toch niet echt hebben.
Scheinheilige meisjes man!!
Ze deden zehma braafkes. 
Maar ze hadden wel allebei super strakke broeken aan..
En al da make-up.. Pfff.. 
Vroeger deed Yousrah nog alsof ze heilig was; zehma..
Maar de dag dat ik haar had betrapt met die Karim tzzz..
Deed ze niet eens moeite meer!!
Yousrah wou mij altijd koppelen met Aya.
Maar No Way!! Zeker ontmaagd en al.
Ik ging naar de keuken.
Ik ging naar de koelkast en pakte de fles cola;
Ik deed de koelkast weer toe.. 
En verschoot mijn eigen een bult..
Pfff.. Het was ....!* 




Bwahahaa Ok GIRLS h! 
*orka-ogen* ;*MissyN* IK ZAL VERDER TYPEN!!! hahaha

----------


## lady257

HEY ZINA ,
IK HEB JE VERVOLG GELEZEN ECHT PRACHTIG
IK HOOP DAT JE VERDER GAAT
PLS PLS PLS PLS PLS PLS PLS PLS 
SCHRIJF SNEL EEN VERVOLGJE

HVJ MEID
XXX BOUSSA XXX

----------


## sweet_egypt

SNEL SNEL SNEL SNEL SNEL SNEL SNEL 
GA TOG DOOOORRR IK W8 AL LANG HOOR 


JE VERHAAL IS MASHAALAH GOEDD :petaf: 

MAAR GA JE NOG DOOR OFF..

----------


## lady257

HEY ZINA 
BEN ER WEER
PLEAS NIET OPHOUDEN MET SCHRIJVEN 
IK WORD GEK VAN JE VERHALEN
JE KAN ECHT PRACHTIG SCHRIJVE
SCHRIJF RAP EEN VERVOLGJE HE


XXXBOUSSAXXX

----------


## orka-ogen

waarom doe je me dit aan waarom stopte je 
schrijf snel verder

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

Wie doet diiiittt???


TFOE DOE DIT WEGG!

----------


## lady257

SCHRIJF SNEL VERDER ALSJEBLIEFT
SCHRIJ SNEL EEN VERVOLGJE 


XXXBOUSSAXX

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

*Het was Aya; 

Aya: Hey lieverd; waarom deed je zo koel in de woonkamer?
Sami: Noem me geen lieverd wil je!
Aya: Waarom doe je zo??
Sami: Back offf Aya!
Aya: Ik moet je iets laten zien Sami
Sami: Nou wat dan?
Aya: Kom even mee anders?!
Sami: Waar..
Aya: Even naar boven,, echt snel belooft!
Sami: Pff ok


..

Yousrah:
Pff; ik dacht elke dag aan Karim.
Hij zal de pest aan me hebben.
Maar schijt!
Het interesseerd me echt niets!
Ik had hem een kans gegeven..
Maar toch; 
Ik ben wel wat bang dat hij iets terug gaat doen.
Karim kennende!!
Majaa.. 
Aya was haar slag aan het slaan;
Ze wou echt iets met m'n neef..
Pfff; kweet niet wat ze in hem zag.
Elke dag zeverde ze tegen me een goed woordje tegen hem te doen.
Maar wat kon ik tegen hem zeggen..
Hij wilt enkel zo'n bent de ness enz..
En iedereen wist dat Aya tegenovergestelde was.
Pff ik snap de jongens echt niet!!
Ze zijn altijd bezig over meisjes die slecht zijn;
terwijl ze de grootste hoeren zijn..
Mjah; wat kan IK daaraan veranderen..

In tussen-tijd bij Lina


Lina: 

Na een half uur spreken met Ashley 
Had ze een uitgelucht hartje en was klaar om naar huis te gaan.
Daar aangekomen zag ze haar nichtje in de zetel met een pot ijs..

Ze zag er dromerig uit..

Lina: Zeg Zina,, Ben je aan Marouan aan het denken??
Sarah: Bwahaha;; Hoe weet je dat??
Lina: Jullie vonden elkaar echt leuk had ik de indruk..
Sarah: Hij is een supeeeer schatje.. Al nadat hij je had uitgemaakt..
Lina: Mjah; hij had een reden h lieverd..
Sarah: Mjah.. ik ga slapen ga je mee..
Lina: Ik ga eerst douchen zina..
Sarah: Is goed!! Love uu(k) Slaapwel!!..
Lina: Slaapwel!

Ze ging douchen; na een frisse douche gooide ze haar broek in de wasmand..
Ze pakte haar tasje.. Wou haar gsm pakken.. 
Ze draaide het tasje ondersteboven al haar spulletjes vielen uit haar tasje..
Inclusief een papiertje die Sami haar had gegeven..
Ze keek op het papiertje.. Zou ze hem opbellen..
Nou.. Waarom niet vriendschappelijk yeki??!

Ze belde; telefoon ging aff er pakte een meisje op..

...: Aloee??
Lina: Oooh.. Smehli.. Kayn shi weld ismoe Sami?
...: Ket arfi Sami wella??
Lina: h!
...: Entia sahebtoe?
Lina: Laahh!! Ier ken arfoe..
...: Tina Hollandia??
Lina: Nee.. Ik ben Belgisch jij??
...: Ja,, wat is je naam.. Want Sami is even bezig.
Lina: Owh.. Ja sorry ik ben Lina. Jij?
...: Lina???????!!!!
Lina: Ja? Hoezo??
...: Toevallig de vrouw van Karim?
Lina: Euhmm.. Vanwaar ken je me??
...: Bwhaaaaaa!! Ik ben het a heks
__________________________

Ze legde af!..:s WAT RAAR??
Nog erger ze kwam me bekend voor haar stem..
Mjah.. Ik zal morgen terug bellen,, ik wou wel zeker zijn hoor!!

Ze ging slapen, al denkend aan dat meisje..


Volgende ochtend..



Sami:
TFOE.. Ik werd wakker door het gekrijs van m'n heksenichtje!

Yousrah: SAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMI;; OPSTAAN A EMSHOUM!!
Sami: Skaaaa SCHEMMMMMM!!!
Yousrah: Hihihi; ik heb je toch niet wakker gemaakt??
Sami: Doe iedereeen een plezier en spring voor een trein..
Yousrah: HEB IK GEHOORD!

Ik besloot op te staan en een douch te nemen.. 
Ik was meteen klaarwakker;
Aan de ontbijttafel waren ze allemaal klaar behalve Yousrah x Aya..

Yousrah: Ohjaa.. Vanwaar ken je Lina?


Ik stikte letterlijk in mijn tas koffie!!

Sami: Vanwaar ken JIJ haar???
Yousrah: Pff.. Je kent Karim toch??
Sami: Hoe kan ik hem vergeten m'n nichtje ^o)!!
Yousrah: Hij is haar man..
Sami: NEEN,, kan niet nee!!
Yousrah: Bel haar.. En vraag het haar..
Sami: Ik geloof het niet!! Jij bent maar een boerin men jbel.. Wat weet jij daar over..
Yousrah: Sirt kowed a sbel del hoema!! Geloof me dan maar niet h sukkeltje..
Sami: Doe ik ook niet a vieze trut!

Ik besloot er geen aandacht aan te geven,, 
Maar was er niet echt zeker van..
Ik ging haar niet bellen.. 
Ze moest het dan tegen mij zeggen..
!!

Karim:
Na het vervoeren van m'n nichtjes naar huis was ik zo slaperig dat ik meteen in slaap gevallen toen ik thuis was..
Marouan die dikzak was nog aant snurken toen ik wakker werd..

Na een uur of 2 kwam hij eindelijk naar beneden..

Karim: hj slaapkop.. How rr uu?? Uitgeslapen??
Marouan: Amai.. Zo opgewekt.
Karim: Altijd h Altijd!
Marouan: Ahja.. Ik heb Lina gezien h..
Karim: WAT?? Waar dan???? VERTEL OP!!..
Marouan: Wilii a sahbi beschwiya aliek!!
Karim: Waar heb je haar gezien??
Marouan: In Casa..* 

Voor de gene die het wel volgen  :koppel:  !!

----------


## orka-ogen

prachtig
 :ole:   :ole:   :ole:

----------


## noniii

Imaniiie,, 

Hbiba keii mOoi Vervolgjh ...
Snel Verderr Gn eh *

Ale Zinaa DOeii lOve Uu Xxx ImNo--Don't Forget AbOut Us-- :tong uitsteken:

----------


## d_nja

eindelijk, na lang wachten weer een vervolg!!!

heel mooi...laat ons niet weer zo lang wachten  :gek:

----------


## fatima0611

OOOH echt mooie vervolgjes!!  :jumping:  
Blijven schrijven!!  :wohaa:  

Dikke zoen!! Fatima  :belgie:

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

*Karim: Meen je niet??!!
Marouan: I wolah.. Ze was met haar zus en haar leuke nichtje..
Karim: Was ze niet bij Na'il??
Marouan: Nou zag hem er niet bij.. Dus ik weet het echt niet..!
Karim: Ik ga naar Na'il ga je mee??
Marouan: Nene; heb geen zin in drama vandaag
Karim: Je staat wel altijd klaar voor me moet ik zeggen(sarcastisch)

Ik liep naar boven..
Ik ging me aankleden;
Had een leuke diesel broek,,
waar Lina gek op was!
Droeg m'n wit hemdje en deed m'n witte schoenen aan.

Saaff nu kan ik Lina eindelijk zien..

Ging naar beneden..
Zag Naywa samen met m'n zusje;

Amber: Waar ga je naartoe??

Ik besloot niet te liegen,, dus zei ik maar de waarheid..

Karim: Ik ga naar Casa
Amber: Waahhh Meen je niet??! Wij gaan mee!!
Karim: Niets daarvan.!
Mama: Waarom niet; vind het een leuk idee.. Dan vervelen de meiden zich niet
Karim: Ah ma elah!!
Mama: Karim!!
Amber: Alstuuubliiieft broertje!
Karim: Pff; ok.. Maar snel h!!
Amber: Love uu Kariimmm!!!
Karim: Ja ja is al goed.. En Naywa trek iets aan h
Naywa: Pfffffffff..

Ze gingen naar boven; ik schreeuwde af en toe.. Ze waren al een uur bezig..
En de weg naar Casa is ook al zo lang..

Amber:
We gingen eindelijk naar Casa..
Wat voor lekkere stukken liepen daar rond..
Ok we gingen wel met Karim;
Maar hij ging niet cooonstant met ons zijn veronderstelde ik h!

Ik trok een leuk wit broekje aan van de Zara, met gouden versierings aan de achterkant.
Met een langere tot aan mijn heupen een goude topje.
Met een witte riem er boven op..
Ik deed m'n gesteilde haren in een staartje; gaf een leuk effect met m'n pony.
Ik maakte me lichtjes op met wat blush(had ik eigenlijk niet nodig; had al een hl bruin tintje; maar voor dat perzik wangetjes effect h )
Ik pakte m'n wit tasje;
Gouden hieltjes en deed m'n parfum make-up tasje en gsm erin..

Ik ging naar Naywa; 
ze had een korte jeans-broek aan met een wit topje met zilvere ketting,,
Grote opvallende zilvere oorbellen; een zilver tasje..
Zilvere pumps..
Ze was ook licht opgemaakt.
Ze had haar krulletjes los; ze pakte haar zonnebril..
En gaf me de mijne..

Amber: Ready??
Naywa: Hell yeah!!!


Karim: 

Ik begon m'n geduld echt te verliezen..
Wou net roepen; 
toen ze naar beneden kwamen..
Wat zagen ze er goed uit..

Een beetje t goed naar m'n zin..

Tjah;

Karim: Lets go girlsss!
Amber x Naywa: Jeeeeey!!


Lina:

Ik was net wakker toen ik een inkomende oproep had..
Onbekend nr.
Ik nam toch voor de zekerheid op..

Lina: Hallo??
...: Lina?
Lina: Ja?
...: Het is Riad. Kom naar beneden a zina; Ik wil samen met je ontbijten..
Lina: Bwahha; leg neerrr! Je belt me daarvoor..

Ze legde neer..
Deed haar haar los en liet het naast haar liggen.
Daarna deed ze snel haar jeans aan met gewoon een mango topje.
Ze pakte haar witte sandaaltjes.
En ging naar beneden..

Ze zag Riad naar haar lachen..
Verloor haar evenwicht en viel van de trap..
Riad kon haar net opvangen.!!

Riad: BWAAAAAAAAAHAHHAA LINA JE LAG ER BIJNA!!!
Lina: Wilii!! Dankje RIADDDD M'n reddende engellll!!
Riad: Bwahhaa,, je moest je eens zien..
Lina: Hahah, hl grappig..

Ze gingen de keuken binnen..
Iedereen was buiten..
Mama was boodschappen gaan doen samen met Yasmine en Sarah.
Papa was naar de moskee.
En m'n andere neefjes en nichtjes waren in ons andere huis.

Toen ik de keukentafel zag..
Zag ik echt allerlei lekkernijen..
Allllles wat ik lekker vond.!

Lina: Riadddddd; zovl moeite voor me gemaakt wella??
Riad: Jaaa:$ Speciaal voor uu..
Lina: Je bent een schat! 

Ze tastte toe.. Was echt hemeeeels.. Ze genoot van elke hap.!

Daarna wou ze afwassen,, maar Riad liet haar niet.

Hij had een dag gepland,, 
ze 2tjes alleen..

Riad: Ga jij je maar aankleden.. Zal wel lang duren!!
Lina: Dankje schattttttieee!!
Riad: Is al goed zina

Ze ging naar boven,,
ze wist niiiet wat aan te doen.
Wat zou ik aandoen??
Ik pakte m'n goudkleurige topje met onderaan afgewerkt met kant en een leuke strik aan de onderkant van m'n topje
Deed m'n bruine korte broek met van onder gouden palletjes aan..
Deed m'n haar in een wir-war knotje met wat krullen er uitgelaten..
M'n pony liet ik helemaal naar voor hangen.
Deed m'n gouden palleten oorbellen aan.
Deed gouden hakloze flipflops aan..
Wou geen pijn lijden. vandaag
Maakte m'n bruin tasje vol met m'n gerief..
En daarna ging ik naar beneden..
Ik ging naar de keuken.
Riad was al gedaan..
Ging naar de woonkamer,, zag m'n Riadje liefjes slapen in de sofa met de tv aan.
Ik ging naar hem en riep RIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADD..
Hij verschoot zich een bult en keek rond..

Riad: Sheeeeeetaaaaan!!
Lina: Bwahaha; sorry kon het niet laten!!..
Riad: Wat zie je er ongelooflijk goed uit a zina!!
Lina: Dankje (blooooooooosde ik)
Riad: We gaan ok
Lina: Waarnaar toe??
Riad: Zie je wel!
Lina: pfffff is niet lief van jeee!!
Riad: I don't careee Lina!

We stapten in zijn X5 en reden door..
Er was eerst een spanning..
Toen vroeg hij me of ik niet wou hertrouwen..
Hij wist het van Karim en ik..

Lina: Pfff; Riad ik wil hem eigenlijk niet kwijt..
Riad: Wat bedoel je,, zijn jullie niet uit elkaar....
Lina: Ja technisch gezien wel(begon ik); maar eeecht uit elkaar,, pff niet echt.. Ik blijf aan hem denken.
Riad: Pff wat rot,, wat heeft hij eigenlijk gedaan.. Vertel op.

Ik vertelde het verhaal zonder dingens te verbergen..
Ik schaamde me niet voor m'n neef.. 
Hij voelde zich echt met me mee!!

Riad: Ik vermoord hem als ik hem ziee ja Lina!
Lina: Pff, schattie moet niet.. Het was m'n fout eigenlijk ook wel een beetje..
Riad: Wat bedoel je?
Lina: Ik was echt een Bitch en ik.. ehm.. Ik bedoel.. Ik ben nog.. eeehm
Riad: Wat ben je nog??
Lina: maagd:s
Riad: Hoe??
Lina: Huwelijksnacht hebben we apart beleefd..
Riad: Meen je dat nu??
Lina: Echt waaarrr!!
Riad: Bwaaaaaahahaaa; tis ni moeilijk!! Hij kon zeker niet meer normaal functioneren bwwahahaa
Lina: Ha ha ha (sarcastisch)!!
Riad: nee lieverd meende het niet.. Maar gewoon.. Je houdt van hem; hij van jou.. 
Lina: Ja??
Riad: Hij is nog altijd gek op je,, en loopt achter je..
Lina: Uhu..
Riad: Maak het dan goed.. Hij heeft een zware fout gemaakt.. Maar wilt het goed maken niet?
Lina: Pff ja maar..
Riad: Maak het goed.. En die Na'il vertrouw ik nu al niet; hij wilt je gewoon voor zich!!
Lina: Zou ik het goed maken?
Riad: Ja meisje!!!
Lina: Zeker??
Riad: Luister maar aandachtig naar me ja Lina!! Je gaat er spijt van hebben als je het niet goed maakt.. 
Lina: En onze dagje dan?
Riad: Dat kan wachten!! NIET??!
Lina: JE BENT EEN SCHATTTTTT!!!! Ze kuste hem op zijn kaak
Riad: Kom,, op naar TANGER!!

Ze gingen naar Tanger zonder te weten dat Karim op weg naar haar was..* 

*fatima0611*; *d_nja*; *noniii* VOOR JULLIE HBIBBBBBBAAAAS!!!

 :Iluvu:   :Iluvu:  



 :stout:  Nora m'n lekkere dingggg!!  :stout:  !!


xxx LEES ZE!!

----------


## fatima0611

OOOOOOh het wordt spannend!!  :ole:  
Kan niet wachten!!!  :grote grijns:  

Dikke zoen!! Fatima  :belgie:

----------


## orka-ogen

echt mooi vervolg ik ben erg bnieuwd

----------


## d_nja

aaaaaaaaaaah zo spannened.

goed zo, weer zo een snelle!!!  :ole:

----------


## BLD

:hihi:

----------


## *MissyN*

het heeft behoorlijk lang geduurt..
maar ik was je niet vergeten hoor..
alles goed.. :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: 
Je vervolgjuhs waren top..grandioos..

sometimes i don't speak,but i will never forget about this..

----------


## Secret_01

Ga snel verder meid !!

----------


## samrake

meid je verhaal is echt heel af woelah 
ga gauw verder en laat ons niet te lang wachten
veel liefs 
Samra xxx-xxx

----------


## MaGiCaL_StaR

hahahahhah GRAPPIG!!
yallah zid verdr..!!!

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

*Karim: STOP!!!
Amber: Hahah; Karim doe harder!
Karim: NEE!! (en hij deed de cd speler zachter)
Naywa: Saaierik a sahbi!!!!!
Karim: Hou je mond jij! Wilii; ik had het wel moeten denken deze 2 apen niet mee moeten nemen.
Amber: Karim sssst en muziek luider.. Doe "Kit Jat Aliek; van Sami Rami"!!
Karim: Awiliii; omdat je m'n zus bent.

We reden nog een stukje door totdat ik m'n geduld echhhhht verloor
en even moest gaan pauzeren..

Karim: Meiden,, fris jullie op; hier geld ga iets eten.
Amber: Laat je ons hier achter??
Karim: neeej gekki;..
Naywa: Awilii ik had al schrik
Karim: Als ik JOU was zou ik ook schrik hebben Naywa
Amber: bwahahaaaa.. Kom nay.

Naywa: 
Ik ging meteen naar het klein winkeltje met het leuk caftje daarnaast;
toen Naywa me trok..

Naywa: Awilii Amber KIJK!!

Ze draaide m'n hoofd naar een enorm leuke jongen..
Wat was hij LEKKER!!
Hij kwam me bekent voor..
Was het niet.. Euhm.. Kan niet.. Ofwel.. HET WAS!..

Naywa: Is dat niet die Riad?
Amber: Nu weet ik het zeker!! Hij is het a Naywa. Wat doet hij hier?
Naywa: Kom we gaan hem begroeten.
Amber: Zot,, Karim is in de buurt..! Hij vilt me
Naywa: schijt aan hem!

Ze liep met mijn hand aan haar hand naar hem

Naywa: Heey; je komt me bekend voor..
Riad: Euhm.. Jij me eerlijk gezegt ook wel!! Zijn jullie niet van Tanger?
Naywa: Jaaa!! nu weet ik het weer; hoe noemde je nou weer?
Riad: Riad!, en jij amber en jij naywa niet?
Naywa: je bent ons niet vergeten?
Riad: nene,, ik vergeet niet snel
Naywa: waar ga je naartoe? 
Riad: aah; ik ben op weg naar Tanger,, jullie?
Amber: naar casa!
Riad: hahahaa; blijven jullie lang? Dan kunnen we elkaar daar zien..
Naywa: ja zker dat.. Je hebt m'n nr. h.. Bel me maar op Riadje

Karim: WAT IS DIT HIER?? Amberr!!
Amber: Sssshit..!
Naywa: pfff niets karim; dit is een klasgenootje..
Karim: Jaja, daarom heeft hij een Hollands accent.. En zolang ik weet spreken Antwerpenaars ni op zn Hollands!!?
Naywa: jaja karim!
Karim: nikste jaja karim.. Amber naar de auto! En naywa je mag gerust hier blijven als je wilt.. En jij jongen dit is m'n zus; ik waarschuw je voor haar!! Ik breek je..!
Riad: Pff ik zoek geen problemen man.. Ze zijn goede kenissen van me.. Ik mag er gerust meespreken h,, precies dat jij niets verkeerds doet..
Karim: Ja daarom waarschuw ik je,, ik weet wat je denkt als je m'n zusje en die trut ziet.
Riad: ??? HUH???
Karim: Sirrr Sirrr gij!; Amber zidi!*

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

*Riad: 
Awilli wat voor een sukkel was dat..
Ik zag m'n schatje juist,, niet die Naywa ze was ietsje t voor mij.
Maar die schoonheid Amber..!! Zij was echt een schatje!
En zo te zien heeft ze een broertje.
Tjah.. Ik ging terug naar Lina meskiena..
Ze had eten nodig zei ze bwahahaa!
Anders ging ze me opeten.
Aangekomen aan de auto.
Zag ik haar shaken in de auto..
Wat was ze grappig!
Ik deed de deur open..
En ze keek me aan en bloosde een beetje.

Lina: Where's the food??! 
Riad: Hierrrrsoo eet me niet op jij h!
Lina: hahahahaha. GIMME GIMME GIMME!!

Lina:
Wat had ik een hongerrr!! 
Ik at m'n broodje enz. keii snel op.
Vroeg op Riad iets wou..
Hij weigerde; meskiiiien hahaha.. Hij had schrik gekregen waarschijnlijk..!
haha!

Karim:
Wilii, m'n zusje kent die jongen!
Ik ben een beetje te hard voor haar geweest.. Ze deed namelijk niets verkeerds.
Maar ik keek hoe die jongen naar haar keek.. Hij leek precies verliefd
En ongeinteresseerd in Naywa; 
Want ze sprak tegen hem; en hij keek naar m'n zusje..
Hij moest wel oppassen!! Ze is wel m'n zusje.. 
En niiiemand is te vertrouwen..

Karim: Sorry Amber; was een beetje te hard voor je.. Maar zina je bent m'n baby sistah..
Amber: Tjah; Nou het is al goed m'n karimpje..
Karim: Ik wil niet je zo laag valt als je nichtje h.
Naywa: WAT??
Amber: Bwahahahhaa!! Kom ziiiedoe naar CASA!!* 

Hierrrrrso!!

Voor m'n liefste lieverdjesssss!!..  :strik:

----------


## Maissaaa

heey mooi vervolgje 
wil je er zo rap mogelijk nog ene bij zetten
vraagje: wat had riad weer te maken met lina???
groetjesss

----------


## Secret_01

Mooi vervolg meid! Ga gauw verder!!

----------


## orka-ogen

ik blijf het zeggen

je schrijft mooie vervolgjes maar nog steeds te kort

----------


## fatima0611

Amai, echt een leuke verhaal!!  :wow:  

Je moet GROTERE vervolgjes schrijven, pls  :nerveus:   :grote grijns: 


Dikke zoen!!
Fatima  :belgie:

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

Maissaaa heey mooi vervolgje 
wil je er zo rap mogelijk nog ene bij zetten
vraagje: wat had riad weer te maken met lina???
groetjesss 


Slmmm zina!! Riad is de neef van Lina!! :tong uitsteken:  dus eigelijk niets..

maar je weet nichtjes x neefjes kunnen trouwen h!!

Maar Lina wilt niiiiets meer dan famillie zijn met riad :tong uitsteken:

----------


## Maissaaa

Aah ok dank je wel ...
haast je eh en zet er maar vlug een vervolgje bij  :tong uitsteken:  :tong uitsteken:  want het heeft lang genoeg geduurd eh haha ..
dikke zoen

----------


## ZwinaA

ga gauw verder

----------


## ZwinaA

ga gauw door meid :P:P

----------


## lieve prinsesje

wanner komt er een vervolg je ik kan niet meer wachten
groetjes

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

*Lina:
Aangekomen in Tanger strekte ik me eens goed uit..
En ik toonde Riad waar m'n schoonouders woonde.!

Lina: Hierso..
Riad: Ok let's enter..

we gingen aan de deur staan en ik duwde op de bel.!
Na een minuutje ging de deur open..
En ik zag Marouan.!

Marouan: Lina?? Droom ik??!
Lina: Marouaaaaan,, m'n broerrrrr.!
Marouan: Kom binnnnnnen a Lina,, aan wat hebben we je bezoekje te danken?
Lina: Je woorden hebben me aan het denken gezet..
Marouan: Nou,, mama is binnen. Ze zal blij zijn je terug te zien.!
Lina: Owh.

Ik kwam binnen,, ik zag alleen m'n schoonmoeder. 
En voor de rest niemand.

Lina: Sllllm mama..
Mama vn k.: Marouan,, droom ik??
Marouan: Haha; neene! 
Mama vn k.: ejii elhna. WAT HEB IK JE GEMIST!!!

Ze gaf me een enormeee knuffel.
Ik kon wel aantonen dat ze me had gemist.
Het deed wel enorm goed;
ik voelde me goed ik deze famillie..
Ze hadden geen show of nietss!!

Ik had ze ook erg gemist. 
En zij me precies ook.!

Lina: Mama; fayn karim?
Mama vn K.: Hbiba, hij is op weg naar Casa..
Lina: Wat?? Waarom?
Marouan: Voor jou!
Lina: Wat?? Wat gaat hij doen??;;
Marouan: Hij gaat voor jou Lina.!
Lina: En kon hij geen andere dag uitkiezen??
Marouan: Haha, mektab a zina!
Lina: Tjah, wa ga ik en Riad nu doen..

Wilii ik was Riad helemaal vergeten..!
Ze ging naar de gang; en daar zag ze Riad naar beneden kijken!

Lina: RIIIIADD!! kom naar binnen idioot!
Riad: ohw; ik dacht ze zal wel willen bijpraten!..
Lina: geeekkkkiiee kom naar binnen!
Riad: haha

Hij begroette iedereen.!

Lina: Ik weet echt niet meer wat ik ga doen..
Marouan: Ga terug nr Casa.. Hij blijft daar tot hij jou heeft gevonden..
Lina: Ja!!! kom riadje..Let's go..
Mama vn K.: Hbiba; insha'allah komt alles weer goed tussen u en m'n zoon.. Wat er ook gebeurt je blijft famillie van ons!
Lina: Shoukran!! 

Ze gaf me een dikke knuffel.. Wat had ik m'n schoonmoeder gemist!
Ik voelde dat alles terug goed ging worden..!*

----------


## orka-ogen

dit is een heel leuk vervolgje kan niet wachten op ht volgende, schrijf je o snel mogelijk wat verder.....

----------


## fatima0611

Mooi vervolgje!!  :hihi: 
Verderschrijven!!!  :regie: 


Dikke zoen!!

Fatima  :belgie:

----------


## ZwinaA

ga gauw verder 
mooi vervolg

----------


## Karima_happy

hey liefje,

schrijf gauw verder, kheb zo net je verhaal afgelezen en ik zit hier maar zenuwachtig en stiekem op het vervolg te wachten.

je hebt zeker een fan bij.  :boogjes:

----------


## flifla

In n woord GEWELDIG!!!!!!

Ik heb alles in een adem gelezen. Kan niet wachten op een vervolg!!!!!

----------


## lieve prinsesje

hoi alles goed wanneer ga je weer verder ik kan niet wachten en dit keer aub een lange stuk please groetjes

----------


## ZwinaA

ga gauw verder

----------


## fatima0611

Verderschrijven!!  :wohaa: 
Ik wacht al een tijdje op een vervolg!!  :hihi: 

Dikke zoen!!

Fatima  :belgie:

----------


## noniii

Zinaa ,, Superr Vervolgjh!!

ni te lang W8te Vr een nieuwW VervOlgjh eh !!  :tong uitsteken: 

BOussaaaaa,, *ImNo!! NoraXImane! Xx

----------


## *MissyN*

Hellllow*

je vervolgjus waren top..
echt super...
and i am back..
dus ik wil nu meer vervolgjuhs..
yep ik ga eisen  :maroc:  

THNX GURL

----------


## fatima0611

Verder schrijven!!  :regie: 




fatima  :belgie:

----------


## d_nja

HEEEEEE!!!
Wordt best wel tijd voor een vervolgje, vindt je niet???

 :ole:

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

*Aangekomen in Casa,,
Ging ik lekker naar buiten;
de zon scheen op me,
ik voelde me meteen thuis..
Naywa en Amber stapten een fractie van een seconde na me ook uit,,
Ze waren de heletijd aan het lachen.
En ik vroeg me af om wat??

Karim: Is er soms iets meiden??
Naywa: Nee,, helemaal niet; toch Amber?
Amber: hahha,, lah walou Kariminoeee!!
Karim: haha,, gekke meisjes toch..

Amber:
We waren in CASAAAA!!,,
Ik wou Casa altijd al eens komen bezoeken,
en tuurlijk ook de jongens bwaha;
Als ze allemaal zoals Riad waren zeker dan..!!
Ajaaw Riad,, ik had hem wel gemist hoor..
Maar ik ben niet zeker of hij wel een serieuze jongen is..
Stel ik geef m'n hart voor hem en hij breekt het!?
Zou nooit eigenlijk met Karim als m'n broer gebeuren..
Maar je weet nooit h!

Karim: Meiden,, ik moet iets op orde zetten., komen jullie mee??
Amber: Karim,, is dat goed,, als we gewoon gaan shoppen en een terraske gaan doen?
Karim: Hier is jullie geld.! En braaf blijven h! En als er iets is.. BEL NAAR ME!! Ok?!
Amber: Is goed Kariiiim!* 


Ajaaaw,, sorry dat ik zoo laat schreef..  :huil2:  
Maar was bezig aan het einde enz.!

Zal vaker schrijven!!,, love uu  :koppel:

----------


## fatima0611

:blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:   :blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:  

Verderschrijven h!!  :hihi: 

Fatima  :belgie:

----------


## khouloud

ga gauw verder mooi vervolg

----------


## flifla

:ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :player:   :player:   :player:   :player:   :player:   :player:   :player:   :player:   :player:   :player:   :player:   :player:   :player:   :player:   :player:   :player:  
 :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:  
 :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:  

 :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:  

 :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:

----------


## orka-ogen

mooi maar wel kort

----------


## sweety-mocro

ik ben gisteren begonen met het lezen van je verhaal, en ik moet zeggen ik vind het echt een prachtig verhaal, ik heb heel de avond gelezen, mijn vriend werdt helemaal gek van mij omdat ik alleen maar oog had voor je verhaal hahaha,
ik hoop dat je snel verder gaat, kus fatiha

----------


## *MissyN*

hey waar blijft je vervolgjuhs...
oke oke..omdat ik de laatste tijd niet online kom betekend dat niet dat jij niet meer mag typen...
I WANT SOME STORY...

 :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:   :player:   :love:

----------


## fatima0611

Verder schrijven!!  :grote grijns: 




Fatima  :belgie:

----------


## sweety-mocro

PLEAS GA VERDER

----------


## DiamondGirl2060

Eeyz, wou je effe zeggen dat je verhaal egt bangelyk is en dat ik het in 1 keer heb gelezen kzou zeggen 
 :regie:  Up Up Up Up Up Up Up Up Up Up Up Up Up Up Up Up Up Up Up 

Greetz  :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:

----------


## miss_kebdania17

affe verhaal egt heb alles tot nu toe gelezen wallah egt mooi af af hhahah he ben je nieuwe fan he

----------


## fatima0611

Salaam aleykm!!  :knipoog:  

Het is al van mei geleden dat je nog een vervolgje hebt geschreven..  :huil:  
Ik hoop dat er niks met je is gebeurd..  :Confused:  

Fatima  :belgie:

----------


## shereen oujdija

:Iluvu:  hallo meid ik wilde gewoon zeggen dat je verhaal mega mega mega mega bangelijk is woelah alhadiem ik heb het eergisteren gelezen en mijn man was aan het zagen dat het niet kon want ik ws namelijk heel de avond op de pc.maar woelah echt de max je bent een bangelijke schrijfster wanneer komt er een vervolg want ik kan niet meer ik begin al te verzinnen hoe hgroetjes shereen je hebt er weer een fan bij!!!!!!!!!!!!!!chapeau!!!  :ole:

----------


## moslimbxl

tis nie waar h wrm komt er geen vervolg meer???, 

kent niemand da maske persoonlijk dat jullie haar kunnen overtuigen om verder te schrijven  :grote grijns:

----------


## nadoria-amal

wola je kan echt mooi schrijve mansha allah ik ben hier nieuw en heb me dankzij jou geregistreerd maar wil je aub een vervolg schrijven (wel een beetje lang he) :knipoog:

----------


## Just_Me_9188

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!! Schrijf een vervolg!!! AUB AUB AUB AUB AUB AUB!!!!!!!!!!!!  :frons:

----------


## nadoria-amal

nog steeds nix???????? :frons:  :frons:

----------


## Just_Me_9188

Pff!! heb echt gehuild me u verhaal man!! Woah!!  :grote grijns: 
Schrijf verder!!!!!!!!!!!  :frons:  :frons:

----------


## NeFeRTiTeYa

hey girl~
damn, this story really touched me...
het lijkt net een film... te mooi! ik wil de rest ook lezen...

Greetz from Egypt

NeFeRTiTeYa

----------


## yasmiena

moomooi verhaal ,,gaa snel verder meif kussis
yasmina xx

----------


## lopititia

Ik zeg gewoon eerlijk mijn mening... Het verhaal is niet goed opgebouwd. In plaats van : Lina: , Kon je ook aanhalingstekens gebruiken, dan is het verhaal leuker om te lezen.. is geen haat reacties.. Ik geef je alleen maar een advies.

----------


## Loubna_

Schrijf snel verder meid!  :strik:  :zozo: 
Je hebt talent!! Echt een spannend verhaal. :corcky:  :ole: 

Door jou heb ik ook een account aangemaakt.  :wohaa:

----------


## bobonaam

kijk nu live mee naar de inzameling die plaats vindt in hoensbroek (limburg) sadaqa tv.

----------


## 'Suikerboontje.

Leuke verhaal .. Ga snel weer verder!!

----------


## Pega

ga verder of ik kom aan je huis kloppen en ik martel ej tot je klaar bent  :stomp:

----------


## xFatema

Oeeee gaaa verderr, je bent echt goedd, ik wil nog meeeeerrr !!!

----------


## zelis1983

komt er geen vervolg ? :traan1:  :traan1:

----------


## Drieling

waow waarneer ga jet verhaal af maken ik ben zo nieuwsgierig

----------


## mirjam741

aaa word helemaal geekkk waneeer komt het vervolg!!!!

----------


## mirjam741

je hebt er 2 nieuwe fans bij uit Amsterdam, we vinden het heel spannend worden ga A.U.B door mer schrijven xx

----------


## mirjam741

hahahaha ik kom mee :boer:

----------

